# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Cyre Red (IC)

## Amnestic

*New Cyre Music*

When Prince Oargev's letter reached you, it also came with the promise of transportation to bring you from the small salvager station of Salvation on the edge of the Mournland back to New Cyre  though it's not quite as comfortable as you might have liked. There are no lightning rail stations or passages through the small 'town', and so you're reliant on more mundane transportation. 

The horse drawn carriage rattles down dusty, uneven streets after days of travel that brought you to your Prince's abode. For those who have visited before, the town is much the same as last time, albeit the tent city in the southeast seems to have grown since you last you came. For those here the first time, the permanent buildings display a mix of facades  some Brelish, and some echoing the architecture and fashions of Cyre, though with a gaudy fragility resembling that of faires  a temporary measure meant to look close to the original, without truly managing to embody it.

Prince Oargev's manor, once owned by the master of the village before it was handed over to the Cyrans, sits on the southern edge but as a three storey building it can be seen from almost anywhere in the cluster of buildings. Rolling through the town you see little in the way of new buildings being constructed, and the attitudes of those who you pass is muted and passive. Outside one building, a woman sits half curled on her porch, weeping into a blanket, and the stony face on her partner beside her says that this isn't the first, nor will it be the last time, that such a display of utter despair and hopelessness bursts forth.

The town centre holds a well from which a line of people are queuing to draw water, and some look up as you pass, though most keep their faces forward  they're alive, but it's hard to say if they're truly living. The edges of their eyes are drawn sharp by their drawn-taut skin, their gaunt expressions, but their actual gaze is clouded by thoughts that occupy their minds entirely Noticeboards surround the edge of the town centre, plastered with messages freshly written and others faded with age and elements; some are requests with offer of payment, some are offers of support or advertising skills, and some are pleas for help to find their lost loved ones. Monuments to the dead and countless trinkets or keepsakes surround you on small shrines, and even if each one represented only a single dead Cyran, it's still not a drop in the bucket for how many you have all truly lost.

A gnome stands outside the manor, apparently awaiting your arrival. When you step down from the carriage she consults her pocket watch and nods approvingly, her loose raven-black hair fluttering at the motion. Four minutes early. Very good, very good. No time had been specified in the letter  indeed Oargev had specified you could arrive in New Cyre at your own pace, rather than his own timetable  but that doesn't seem to have affected her expectations. Duvamil Sparklegem, or Duvi for short. Majordomo to his Highness, I handle much of the day to day running of New Cyre as well as handle matters in his absence. He'll want to see you now that you're here. Come along then, let's not waste your haste!

She waves you inside, beckoning you to follow as she keeps a crisp pace beyond what you might expect from her short legs, yet she seems to exert no effort in maintaining it. The interior of the manor is a similar mishmash to the town itself: Brelish decorations interspersed with signs of Cyran  items of art, history or other value, and at least one painting you're pretty sure you recovered on a previous expedition. Duvi blazes a trail along velvet carpets, leading you through halls. Without stopping, and without panting despite the pace she's maintaining, she asks His Highness is currently in a small meeting but it's connected to the job he has for you, so I'll announce you. Do you have any preference for names? Titles? Epithets? Or any other questions before we arrive?

*Spoiler: Prince Oargev's Letter*
Show


To the recipients of this missive,

Word has reached me of your exploits in the Mournland, and I happen to find myself in need of capable people who will serve the needs of the Cyran cause. If you could make your way to my manor in New Cyre at your earliest convenience, I hope that we can discuss the proposition in more detail. Please rest assured that this is not a charity job, and you will be compensated handsomely for a successful mission.

Enclosed with this document are sufficient funds to cover your travel expenses to New Cyre. Might I recommend Chila for your carriage driver? She has the best sense of humour.

Tomorrow in Cyre,
Prince Oargev ir'Wynarn.

[A green wax seal, bearing the heraldry of the Cyran royal family, is inset beneath Oargev's incredibly aesthetic signature.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek is happy to be back in New Cyre. For all its flaws and decay, it is still home. He loves the Cyran people, and this is where the remnants have been placed. It's slightly less crowded and dirty than High Walls, and it's not immediately surrounded by as many Brelish pigs as you find in Sharn. Mostly, it's the closest thing that Svek has to a home, having spent over a year living on its streets.

He follows the gnome into the house for the expected meeting with Prince Oargev. When asked what title he would like used, Svek sticks out his chest a little and pronounces in his usual but still surprisingly deep voice, 

*"Svek Gazuur, Cyran Sssssoldier,"* letting the s roll for a second to emphasize the last word. 

It was a bit of an overstatement. Svek had lived with the soldiers and scouted for them, but he had never been given a commission. There were plans for him to officially enlist, but like many Cyrans' plans, those were interrupted. But since then, Adam had made a good point. With no records anymore, and now that nothing matters, Svek could go ahead and be a Cyran soldier. Adam is the only person who would know, and Svek doesn't think he would tell anyone. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome Majordomo for Prince Oargev.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam pauses, kneeling in prayer before the empty, moldering shipping crate he was using as a makeshift altar inside the even more dilapidated abandoned box car he was using to host his public prayer session as the floor creaks under the footsteps of a stranger.  _Is it time, at last?  Have the gods decided to conduct my punishment more personally?_  The dark haired young man, dressed in somewhat ill maintained vestments of the Sovereign Host looks up as the messenger enters, his brown eyes focused on the uniformed young man approaching, and accepts the message.  "My thanks."  Not responding, the messenger takes one look around the makeshift temple, and skedaddles.

Adam finishes his prayers, before rising.  _Perhaps this is the gods way of telling me to act?_.  He stands there, for a long moment, before opening the letter, and reading it.  As his eyes reach the seal, and the scattering of gold within, he nods.  Perhaps it was indeed time to make another attempt.  Who knows?  Maybe it might even allow the mourning to end?

Eleven minutes later, the plate armoured man emerged from the bare boxcar, his holy symbol and vestments carefully placed back into his bag, before heading to the carriage, to arrange for transport.

During the travel, Adam is mostly silent, and in his eyes you can see the horrors of the Mourning, even years after the event.
*Spoiler: Image*
Show






He takes in the structures of New Cyre, noting the fading facades, the despair.  The attempts to plaster over a horror that has never ended, the will of the gods.  There was no hope here, just men trying to carry on, despite all the gods could throw at them.

Inside the manor, Adam takes in the various pieces of art, the worn carpets, the scattering of original pieces, and the more recently placed Cyrish pieces as he clanks along, his well maintained armor, shielding him from the world around him.  He remains silent at Duvi's introduction, as she clearly didn't expect a response until almost before a final meeting.  Adam's response, however, was perhaps less than she had expected.  "Adam.  There is nothing else."  The "anymore" remains unspoken, but, for all that, it can clearly be heard.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge was annoyed the carriage was so slow. The other had convinced him it was proper not to run ahead and scout the area like some sort of paranoid nutjob. The slower races bored him to no end. As a swiftstride, he typically was faster than anything short of a lightning rail. He kept occupied watching out of the window silently. Not much had changed. New refugees mixed with the old blood of Cyrans. The township constantly grew, but some unwanted elements were likely to be attracted as soon as the town had some sort of money. For now, the feline shifter felt it safe enough. No money? No burglars, robbers and cutthroats. Just weeping women.

In all actuality, Surge felt strangely welcome here. The hostility towards the lycan-bloods was deafened here, as the people knew him for what he was, even if that was being a mercenary. In Sharn he was ostracised and segregated, but here he was a member of the community, even if it was steeped in suffering. As the majordomo adressed the group, Surge just nodded. Surge is fine. I assume we are here to work, not chat. But one question: Do we need to conduct ourselves as royalty considering Prince Oargev is known as the Pauper Prince? I will not pretend to be his servant, but I do appreciate his work for all of New Cyre.

The gnome was nice enough to praise their punctuality. It was no point of honor, but of safety to be somewhere early to check out the area. The shifter scanned the manor for entry points. New Cyre was safe but Oargev was inconvenient for more than a handful of powerful people. With him learning more about the Mournlands and its buried secrets as well as extending his reach into Breland, he was at risk.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

When the letter reached Honor at Salvation he was praying at a small shrine of the Sovereign Host. Kneeled before the small shrine with his eye lights dimmed and his hammer at his side, to an unknowing observer it would be difficult to tell if the man shaped mass of steel was a statue. He was all dark steel with flecks of rust, corded brown material that served as his formidable muscles, and a number of jangling chains hanging from his plates, the latter being a recent addition and the only sign of personalization or vanity. He kept his prayers inside his own mind, which was normal for him, but he had his reasons beyond his normal quiet nature. The messenger had been given a description, and they gently called his name to try to get his attention.

_Dol Arrah guide my mind, that I never forget my obligations, both to my soldiers and to my nation...

Dol Dorn guide my hand, and let it never forget that I fight side by side with my soldiers without pretense or illusions of grandeur...

Dol Azure guide my practicality, that I never again forget that my home is more important than my morals...

May the Three Faces of War restore that which was and will be again... by whatever means necessary.

My life for Cyre._

The messenger called his name again, and the warforged's eye lights grew brighter again. Wordlessly, he stood, using his hammer to aid the process, and turned to receive the letter. It took a few moments to read, but once it was finished, Honor took the gold and counted it slowly into his purse. "It is time."

*Some Time Later*

Honor rides in the carriage silently, trying not to monopolize the limited space inside the carriage while also spending his time reading a well worn, tattered book of Cyran poetry. It was a struggle to turn the pages with his inelegant hands, and the warforged read excruciatingly slow, but continued on with dogged determination, using his compound fingers to underline the text. Those who had known him for some time would know that once he reached the end of the book, he would simply flip back to the start and begin again. Honor had always been quiet outside of combat, and any attempts at conversation during the travel to New Cyre is met with flat, succinct responses.

*New Cyre*

Honor stows his book as the carriage passes through New Cyre, looking out the windows and taking in the sights of this place. The despair. The hopelessness. The grim determination to survive. It all only served to reinforce the injustice of what was done to his adopted home, and fuel the burning flame of determination inside the warforged's heart. He paid particular attention to the sobbing woman. There was once a time when he didn't understand her pain. Her loss. Part of him longed for that naivety. His emotionless face didn't betray any of this introspection, but it didn't need to. His drive was his own, and his passion would be unleashed when they returned to the Mournland. Any who thought the warforged dull or mute would be rudely retorted when his battle cry was unleashed. But for now he remained silent, as per usual.

When they arrived at the manor, Honor removed his full kit from the storage on top of the carriage. This was a matter of realism more than anything- the warforged would have preferred to keep his armaments on his person at all times, but considering their absolute size and mass, that simply was not possible without having an entire carriage to himself. After the gnome majordomo introduced themselves and announced their station there was a metallic scraping or splint plated and a rattling of chains as Honor bowed, giving the respect that he felt was due to the prince's right hand. He followed Duvi inside the manor, admiring the artwork and Cyran relics as they passed them. Once prompted for a name and title, the warforged spoke out, his voice sounding something like a whetstone dragged over a rusted blade.

First Sergeant Honor, of the Cyran Fourth Company.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 18HP 
16PP




The Iron Witch had spent the coach ride swaddled in her raggedy black wings, whittling a piece of wood into a little owlbear, a pipe clamped between her sharp teeth. Long curls of fragrant smoke crept upwards; small curls of birch tumbled down to the floorboards of the coach. Her longarm was leant into the corner next to her, the runic pattern along the barrel catching the light oddly. Her enourmous witch's hat was angled down, shading her silver-white eyes from observers.

The group was, as a whole, not very talkative, which the Iron Witch did nothing to change. The Mournlands were a place accursed, and the kind of people who ventured into the hellscape that was once a homeland tended to have something that inhibited easy conversation. As they entered New Cyre, she looked up briefly before looking down again. It was nothing she wanted to see. She couldn't fix it. Some of the tiny trinkets out there that memorialised the lost were hers.

The little Witchling roamed about, occasionally tugging at the Witch's hands so it could look at the progress on the whittling before, seemingly bored, taking to the air to land on Honor's shoulder to quietly read his book. 

At the end of the coachride, she carefully finished sculpting a miniscule claw on the owlbear and placed the little figure down carefully on the seat as a gift to the rider.

With a sharp whistle, she called the Witchling over to settle on her hat, tucked the knife back away somewhere hidden, and slung the longarm back on its sling, tight against her chest to not get in the way when flying. She dismounted with a flap of the wings, landing a half-dozen steps away, and swaddled her cloak-like wings around herself again.


*New Cyre

*"The Iron Witch will do," she said to the Majordomo. Her voice was slightly hoarse, but curiously gentle for a ragged witch with sharksteeth. Her brows furrowed as the Witchling tugged at her hat brim, and she reached up to wrap a hand around the tiny construct, holding it where she could take a good look. The Witchling stared back, scowling. 

The Witch sighed. 
"...And the Witchling," she added. "Happy?"
The Witchling nodded, expression smug, and the Iron Witch let it go to flap back up to its perch on her head.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (7)

*The Ride*

Riding in the carriage, Aanash is leaned back and relaxing, the four long black spines sprouting out the back of the coat he's wearing like a coat or blanket over his shoulders are resting through a window to avoid impaling the upholstery. His arms are reached out to either side, holding on to the frame of the seat and taking up more space than necessary. He leans backwards out of the window and looks at the passing dreary faces upside-down, steely hair sticking 'up' towards the ground like the bristles of a metal brush. 

Between teeth like the blades of a bear trap, he gnaws and rolls a small cylinder of wood back and forth, enjoying the woody taste of sawdust in his mouth. Reaching up to pluck it from his teeth, he leans back into an upright seated position in the vehicle. "_Arun_ but these people make you lot look downright cheerful," he quips at his companions, stretching his arms. "It's a beautiful day. Children should be out playing."

*Arrival*

There is an audible thud as Aan's deceptively heavy frame lands from his hop down from the carriage. 

Setting one hand on his hip, resting upon the comically large belt of black leather and gleaming fake gold, he sets the wood cylinder back in his mouth and lets the other hand settle opposite the first. The strange man, half metal and half tanned leather, scans over the manor with an appraising eye. "_Nasse_, Sfargles." he greets in a slurring lisp through the gap in his jaw made by the cylinder, whatever word he tried to say borderline incomprehensible.

The tiefling at least has the decorum to wrench his teeth free from the cylinder and slide the slobbery worry-wood into the inner coat pocket of his looted officer's jacket before actually stepping foot in the Prince's meeting. He's not wearing a shirt underneath the jacket, leaving a chest of black metal plates fused to flesh exposed. "Ay-an-ash," he enunciates his name for the gnomish majordomo. "...Do I get a fancier room if I claim to be a foreign diplomat?" he asks, half-jokingly.

----------


## Amnestic

Duvi purses her lips, clearly displeased with Surge's question phrasing. "His Highness is a Prince of Cyre and an Heir of Galifar, a _temporary_," she stresses the word, "loss of land is something that is being worked on. Please address him with the same courtesy you would address any other royalty." She doesn't break stride as she speaks, bounding up stairs two at a time as she leads you to an upper floor, despite her short legs. "My understanding is that if you accept His Highness' job offer he will ensure suitable accommodations for you," she answers to Aanash. "And if you do not then we can still advise you of your options while in town." Her answer is prim and proper just like her clothing, neither taking umbrage at the question nor playing along with the joke.

She finally stops at a pair of double doors and looks back at you, nodding, and then knocks twice on the door, before clicking her fingers. The doors swing open without being pushed and she strides forward into the room. The conference room is thoroughly practical in its appearance with minimal adornments. The walls are lined with stacked bookshelves, plastered wall maps of Khorvaire, the Five Nations, and more, hanging above writing desks, and small benches for onlookers or attendants. The centre of the room is dominated by a large, unusually shaped table, and after a moment you realise it's shaped into Cyre itself, albeit with its borders by the end of the Last War, rather than the start. Though flat, the table nevertheless has markings and carvings such that it serves as a decent map of a nation gone by.

Duvi coughs, and then announces in a loud voice: "Your Highness, honoured guests, may I present: Svek Gazuur, soldier of Cyre. Adam. Surge. First Sergeant Honor, of the Cyran Fourth Company. The Iron Witch, and Witchling. And finally Aanash." She'd stepped in front of each of you as she announced your names, and perfectly replicated the pronunciations on her first attempt.

Around the table are an arrangement of chairs  most empty, but a few are filled. Opposite you, on the far side of the table at the northernmost edge of 'Cyre', is Prince Oargev himself, who rises from his chair and circles the table to you, holding out his hand for each of you to shake in turn as he goes down your line. He's dressed in a mix of regal finery  a glorious green cloak with white fur edging, clasped with an ornate gold chain bearing a bell  and practical military clothes that seem well worn, with more than a few patches here and there. You note he lacks a crown, instead letting his wavy brown hair breathe freely. The destruction of his homeland and sudden position of leadership doesn't seem to have aged him at all visibly, his skin still that of a freshly rested and capable early-20s royal, the glint in his eyes as keen as anyone's.

Oargev ir'Wynarn, but please don't make me recite my titles. It's no fun for anybody, and the only important one is 'prince'. It's a pleasure to meet you. The keen eyes of the Prince dart over you, at once welcoming and peaceful, but at the same time examining and cautious. Once he's reached the end of the line, he beckons for you all to take seats around the map and join the meeting as he moves back to his own chair  a seat that isn't any more ornate or decorated than the others. 

This, Oargev gestures to the young woman, likely only a year or two his junior at most, at his side, is my dear friend and occasional confidant Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath  again, we can skip the rest of the titles. He winks at his companion with a smile, and Haydith gives you a brief bow of the head in acknowledgement. It's nice to meet you all, she offers with the diplomacy of one used to courtly greeting people. If Oargev, There's a slight twitch from Duvi (who remained standing) when she doesn't use his title, but the Prince himself seems utterly unbothered by it, is correct then I expect we'll be seeing a lot of you. I hope we can get along. She offers a smile that bards could, and likely will, compose ballads over. 	

And this is- Oargev is cut off before he can finish by the only other person at the table, a tired and displeased looking dwarf, whose left cheek bears a dragonmark of warding. His tunic likewise bears the Kundarak coat of arms  a manticore. I can speak for myself. Kellar d'Kundarak, from House Kundarak. He swells with not a little bit of pomp and pride. Now can we get on with this? You promised me experts but all I see here are a ragtag assembly of common salvagers. The last comment is directed to Oargev with a sneer, but the Prince takes it well enough in stride.

Fear not, dear Kellar, I didn't bring them here to disappoint you and all the tales I hear tell me they're perfect for the job, but perhaps we should let them speak for themselves? He holds out a hand, to give you the floor to speak. "We've got a job for you in Kalazart, one part rescue, one part salvage, but we can go into more details once our friend is satisfied that you're the right people for the job, though I know you are. If you wouldn't mind, perhaps you can regale us with some tales of your exploits to instill a touch of confidence in the man? Haydith leans forward ever so slightly, her eyes widening just a touch with not-terribly-concealed interest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Should hopefully by me last HUGE post for a while an we can have more naturalistic dialogue back and forth going forwards! An opportunity for the party to big themselves up to Kellar  and the two royals - with some backstory tales or general boast of skills. Make stuff up, have fun with it, either with 'team' activities or solo ones. 




*Spoiler: Passive Perception 14+, Oargev*
Show


When Oargev shakes your hands, you note the slight bulge at his wrists beneath his clothes; a sure sign of a wand bracer, typically worn by military-trained wandslingers. Though it's covered somewhat by his clothes, his hands and body language likewise suggest not just military training, but one who has seen combat.



*Spoiler: Int (History) DC8 on Oargev's Titles*
Show


Mayor of New Cyre
*Spoiler: DC9*
Show

Last Scion of Her Most Royal Majesty Queen Dannell ir'Wynarn's Royal Line
*Spoiler: DC10*
Show

Heir of Galifar
*Spoiler: DC11*
Show

Soldier of the Queen's Army
*Spoiler: DC12*
Show

Ambassador to Breland
*Spoiler: DC13*
Show

Royal Knight of Metrol
*Spoiler: DC14*
Show

Captain of the 17th Regiment 
*Spoiler: DC15*
Show

Chief Naturalist of the Mourning Thistles
*Spoiler: DC16*
Show

Sunstone of Cyre
*Spoiler: DC17*
Show

Duke of Seaside
*Spoiler: DC18*
Show

Nope, that's all. That's his full list.























*Spoiler: Passive Perception 18+, Haydith*
Show


A barely visible inkblot on her wrist and the slight smell of incense and candles that surround her suggest she was recently conducting either a religious ceremony or a magical ritual. Or possibly both at the same time. Her fingers lack any notable callouses to suggest she engages in any serious weapon usage.


*Spoiler: Passive Insight 11+, Kellar*
Show


The displeasure the dwarf feels seems to run deeper than just meeting you, which might be a positive. Given the subject matter of the tales you've being asked about, keeping them on topic to either a) mournland expeditions or b) salvage/rescue missions (or ideally both) is likely going to earn more interest from him than tales of battlefield valour or Sharn gangbusting.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (7)

The way the gnome with the stick up her rear talks doesn't instill Aan with great confidence that he will enjoy this meeting. Growing up on the streets among revolutionaries in a police state did little to instill one with a great love of authority figures. But the man himself wears no crown, and does not seem to have taken any extensive means to raise himself above the others in the room.

Splitting into a grin as the man's casual demeanor further endears him, Aanash decides he likes this guy. Maybe all royals could do with living a few years mayoring a little town. When the Prince offers him a hand, he shakes it gladly in local custom, then folds his hands together in front of him and bows. "I offer you peace, Good Prince. A gift I rarely offer, so I hope you cherish it," he adds playfully to the end of the near-successful attempt at a formal greeting. It is more courtesy than Aanash has been seen to show just about anyone else. But once Oargev passes, he returns to his sardonic, casual posture. 

Face splitting to truly rival a bear trap, he comments gleefully, "Ragtag salvager sounds about right. I challenge you to find a neatly trimmed salvager, Kellar sir, for I guarantee you if their clothes are not torn and their bodies have no scars they have not set foot in the brutal majesty of the Mournlands. Myself, once I was struck with a bolt of warped lightning," he holds his hands up to the sky and then lowers them down to tap the tips of his hair, a few arcs of red electricity crackling between the metal bristles and arcing to the metal in his fingernails. "_Legends_ say the lightning never came back out."

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

The gnome's irritation greatly amused Surge who needed to remind himself not to laugh. As far as he was concerned Oargev was to be treated better than  a gang boss, and much to the shifter's shagrin he already needed to lick their boots in his past. Fine, I will adress him as ambassador and prince. But none of that political stuff about inheriting Galifar or his mother. We are not here to talk continental politics.

Walking inside there are no notable weaknesses in the manor's defense, other than it being a civilian's house. Seeing a Kundarak dwarf in the audience chamber was something that relaxed Surge further. They were experts on security. Prince Oargev. Surge even manages a small bow focussing on the wand chamber the noble man was wearing to show he was aware and pleased to see the heir was no slouch when it came to battles. Lady Haydith? Kellar.  he finishes on the no nonsense dwarf. I am sure you are not interested in anything unrelated, but our work together. We are experienced salvagers, and have already retrieved items from the Mournlands. If you allow me to draw my bow in here. I do not intend a threat on the prince. He pulls out his bow to put on the table. A fine piece made of darkwood, and gladly not enchanted with the living woods from Thelannis. It was decorated with the plumes of some talenta dinosaurs and radiated a slightly magical aura. A skilled mage seeing his armguards was clearly seeing better equipment than many Cannith vaults housed.

Surge perked up at the word _rescue._ Until now they were mostly sent for salvage and information. Rescuing someone was new and unusual. I for one am an expert at salvaging and retrieving information. Rescuing someone is new, but we know how to protect ourselves, and as such subsequentially a ward, too. I do try to avoid fights, where possible. But I know people enter Cyre under the premise of NOT being searched for after their disappearance. What changed?

Surge looks at Aanash interrupting. Pretty sure taking a lightning to the face is nothing to be proud of, Aan. he says jokingly. It was impressive how much the man had survived.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

During his time with the Cyran Army, Svek had gone to a few meetings with the Captain and knew that he was supposed to stand still, stay quiet and only speak when spoken to. He assumed those rules counted doubly so for a meeting with a Prince. Not just any prince, either but Prince Oargev, Last Scion of Her Most Royal Majesty Queen Dannell ir'Wynarn's Royal Line, Heir of Galifar, Soldier of the Queen's Army, Ambassador to Breland, Royal Knight of Metrol. Svek thinks there were more titles, but he can't remember them right now. 

So he stays at his place, waiting for the Prince to shake his hand. When the Prince gets to Svek, the Prince bends down and shakes the kobold's hand. _What an honor!_  Svek trembles with excitement, but remains silent and respectful.

He waits until after Aanash tells his tale of the warped lightning, and Surge gives the details of our current crew. He tries to stay quiet, but eventually bursts, telling his story. He tries to keep the story short, thereby certainly leaving out important details, like the fact that the his whole clan fought the dragon and it wasn't just him, or that the dragon was already severely wounded, or that most of his clan died in the fight. 

*"I killed a real dragon. In Xen'drik. Drove a spear through its eye..."*  He pauses a moment trying to decide if he needs to add more. The others have all heard the whole story, but he decides not to waste the Prince's time with more details. 

*"That was before I become a Cyran soldier, sir."* He looks up at Adam and nods, as if to say, 'thanks for the advice, it seems to be working.'  

He then returns to Prince Oargev, motioning slightly at the Prince's wrist. *"Now I'm a bit of a spell caster, too, sir."* It's not clear whether "too" refers to in addition to Svek being a soldier, or the Prince's wand bracer. Either way, he points to his own wand stashed in his belt. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
job in Kalazart, one part rescue, one part salvage

----------


## Archmage1

Following Duvi into the minimalistic, almost campaign worthy conference room, Adam's eyes are first drawn to the table, the representation of Cyre as it should be, and a familiar pain stabs through his heart as he remembers the day he heard the news.
It takes him a few seconds to recover, just in time to hear Duvi's introduction, and for him to remember where he was, and who he was meeting.  His hand starts to rise, in an almost instinctive salute, but he quickly represses the motion.  He wasn't in the army anymore.  Instead, he offers a nod of greeting as the Prince introduces himself, before resuming his stance of attention.  When the Prince reaches him, Adam shakes his hand, his gauntlet moving smoothly.

Stressful introductions complete, Adam is glad to let his hand fall back, although he allows no sign of his relief to appear on his face.  When the cleric, the apparent Princess of Karnnath is introduced, he offers her a respectful nod, noting the signs of an augury upon her.  The dwarf, however, prompts a slight deepening of his frown.

However, as the others tell their tales, Adam realizes what the dwarf was looking for, and what his companions were telling didn't match, so he took it upon himself to change that.  "I was among the first to enter Cyre, after..."  He pauses, visibly collecting himself, before he continues.  "After.  My unit was stationed on the border, and when the mists passed... we investigated."  He pauses again, shaking his head.  "Whatever you think about those mists, know that they are far worse than they seem.  They are a scourge, and seem to sap the will from those who enter.  We lost three men on the first day, to simple things.  A broken leg, a bad fall... they just didn't care what happened to themselves, and by the time anyone found them?  It was too late."  He looks the dwarf directly in the eyes.  "We spent a week searching, seeking for survivors.  Those that we found..."  He shakes his head.  "Their minds were broken.  I wanted to press deeper, but our commander, he insisted that we leave before we lost any other men.  We got orders to move out, and to regroup."  He shakes his head again, full of sadness.  "To my sorrow, I obeyed them."  His gaze returns to the dwarf.  "I would give anything to change that day, but I can't.  All I can do is try to change this day.  You'll find few humans with more experience in the mists than I, and fewer still who are still willing to go in."

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




The Witch shook the Prince's hand, her grip firm but not crushing. With a excessively dignified expression, the Witchling also shook the Prince's hand, her tiny digits entirely swallowed by Oargev's own.

She listened to Aanash talk about being struck by lightning.

_That explains the hair_, she almost said out loud, but managed to hold back at the last second.
*
"When a nest of chimeras was preying on the refugees on their way to New Cyre,"* she said at last,* "I found their nest, rescued those they'd taken for... later consumption, and toppled their lair on their head. Problem solved."*
As she spoke, the Witchling mimed out the story on her hat, pretending to roar with hands spread like claws on the mention of chimeras, looking around exaggeratedly, then spinning and throwing its arms wide like an explosion at the talk of toppling the nest. The tiny construct, overbalancing from its dramatic movement, windmilled its arms furiously to keep balance, failed, and dropped off like a stone. The Witch caught it without looking in one hand.
*"So I have experience in search-and-rescue in hostile conditions,"* she concluded before giving the construct an annoyed look. It looked back innocently.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor's jaw dropped slightly when the Prince shook his hand, but he quickly recovered, adding a hasty salute to his greeting, but remaining silent. When Aanash broke the solemnity of the meeting with another infernal story about that lightning strike, Honor went rigid, standing at full height attention, expecting a rebuke of some sort for the impudence. Honor read the room in a quick left and right, sensing the hesitation from the Kundarak dwarf, and immediately moved forward to address it. 

Mr. Kellar, sir. During my sixth year of campaigning, we received word that an officer... a prominent noble's daughter, had been overtaken during winter encampment at an advanced position across a river by mercenaries." Honor's eyelights blinked, and for a moment he vividly remembered the howling, cold winds, the screams of arcane shells, and the voices of the dying. "Dead of night. Frozen river. Deemed too dangerous a mission for most. My unit was assigned because we could endure the cold. We chained up to each other, made our way out across the ice, one careful step at a time. We raided the compound, located the target, extracted. Under assault and fire. There were losses... half the unit got pulled under the ice..." Honor lifted his head, a strong sense of pride steeling his spine. "We pulled them back out. Regrouped. Crossed back to allied territory with the target. Point being, Mr. Kellar, sir, that when a Cyran veteran is told to recover something or someone from a hostile environment, it gets done. I'm not the only veteran in this group, and those that aren't are experts in salvage, the Mournlands, and engaging the worst the world can throw at us. We may not look like much, Mr. Kellar, sir, but we get what needs done... done." He punctuates his point by dropping his hammer just enough for the handle to stamp loudly against the floorboards. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion check- (1d20+5)[*9*]. If someone wants to assist, advantage- (1d20+5)[*14*]. Honor can make a passable face when the situation requires it.

----------


## Amnestic

Kellar scrutinises you as you speak, seeking any hint of deception of falsehood, but evidently he finds nothing he can latch onto. Convinced, my friend?" Oargev asks, a sly half-smile playing across his lips, open enough to be friendly but with a hint of smug satisfaction beneath the surface. Hmph. Fine then, send your 'experts' if you must." Kellar pushes away from the table and stomps out of the room, still clearly not best-pleased but seems to have conceded the point. Oargev gives a theatrical sigh once he's gone, though the smile doesn't falter. I try not to be too hard on the man. He's here as a punishment, really. I promise, most of the other from the Houses are far friendlier. I'd like to hear more tales if you have them - especially about the dragon slaying." Or the night raid on the ice." Haydith adds, her interest clearly peaked. Oargev nods, but continues on.

But we should get down to business really. Surge is quite correct, rescue in the Mournland isn't typical." He taps two fingers to the table of Cyre, and the map carvings swirl, the colours darkening from verdant green to a dull grey-brown, and in a moment the map of Cyre has been replaced with a map of the Mournland. How accurate it is is another matter - the Mournland has a tendency to shift itself around, after all, and any map is only good for so long, but it serves well enough for demonstrations. House Kundarak sponsored a salvage expedition to Kalazart to recover promissory notes and documents from their vault there. They set off two weeks ago." A round trip to Kalazart from the edge of the Mournland, you can estimate, would be eight to nine days there and back again assuming you didn't get lost on the way - or worse. After losing one salvage team, they've not had much in the way of volunteers for a second go, so they've come to us, via Kellar, to see if we can 'aid' them." Haydith giggles a soft melody. Oh they weren't happy about it at all. A House being forced to rely on New Cyre makes them look weak." Oargev's smirk widens. Haydith's quite correct. They want to keep this quiet or they'll lose face with the other nations and Houses, but it benefits us too - most of the documents they are seeking were Cyran to begin with, and the funds promised in the Kundarak vault could go a long way to aiding the people in town. Better that we see them first before Kundarak spirits them away."

So, the job I'm laying before you is quite simple in words, less so in deed: Travel to Kalazart, locate the lost Kundarak salvage team and rescue them if they're still alive, and complete their original mission - find the Kundarak vault and take all the documents you can carry. You don't need to sort them or verify them, just grab everything. They'll be categorised and sorted by other people once you're back." He nods over to Duvi, who retrieves a small chest and opens it, placing a thin shoulder bag and a signet ring on the table.

The signet ring is enchanted, it will grant you access to the vault once you find it. The bag is extradimensional but only stores documents and papers - a Sivis design, as I understand it. I tried putting a potion in it to see what would happen, we're still trying to get the stain out of the ceiling." Oargev leans back in his chair. I'm sure you have questions, don't hold back on my account."

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




The Witch reached forward and picked up the ring, studying the play of light of the gold carving upon it. When the Witchling made little grabby motions, she held it up so the tiny construct could take it and begin examining it. 

Her white-on-white eyes looked up from under the brim of her hat towards the Prince. 
*"How many were in this first salvage team? And what else was in the vault?"*

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor looked over the map slowly, then looked to the signet ring being handled by the Witchling. "What are our mission priorities? We will, of course, attempt to complete all objectives, but are the documents or the salvage team more important?" Honor didn't mince words when it came to work, and he wanted this clear from the beginning. He had an idea of what the Prince's response would be, but it was not for soldiers to assume what their superiors wished- that usually led to confusion, demotions, and death. "In addition, we will of course pursue leads ourselves, but I am sure that your highness receives more reports from the Mournlands than we could secure in a year. Is there any reliable intel from Kalazart from any other scavenging teams? Any rumors of other operatives in the Mournlands? If we encounter resistance affiliated with other nations, organizations, or religions... competition, one might say... are we to engage freely?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek's eyes get wide and he can't stop smiling when the Prince says he wants to hear about the dragon later. He tries to stand up tall and proud but no one notices any change in his height. While he wants to start talking as quickly as possible about how he killed the dragon, he knows that he needs to wait until the Prince gives him permission, a permission that doesn't come. 

Instead, he settles in and listens to the conversation, occasionally flapping his wings to lift himself briefly up to see the map. _Maps. That's a good idea._

*"Excuse me, sirs and madam, do you have any maps that might be useful for us. A map of Kalazart, and a map of the Kundarak vaults. Those would be most helpful."*

Unsure if he's overstepped is position, he stops flapping his wings and settles onto the floor, inadvertently hiding below the edge of the table. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
job in Kalazart, 
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents

----------


## Archmage1

Adam stands in the background, considering the problem before him, and taking care to not move too much, lest his armor creak.  He seems to approve of the questions that his other team members are ask, but he diffidently adds in one more request.  "Is there something you might give us to identify ourselves to the scavenger team you sent?  And something that we might use to identify them?  It isn't unknown for scavenger teams to try scavenging from each other, rather than the alternative."

----------


## Amnestic

"There were four members of the original team they sent - though they didn't tell me any other details or skillsets. The ring should be enough for proof you're on the same job, since they'll have a similar one for vault access. You show your ring, they show theirs, everyone's happy. It was quite a wrangle getting just this one, Kellar spent two days arguing that 'why would they need a second ring if they're going to be finding the first salvage team?'" Oargev sighs, his imitation quite close to the dwarf's gruff tones. "Maybe when we're done I'll take him inside the mists so he can experience it for himself."

"Officially, House Kundarak wants it noted that the priority above all is the salvage team's safety and that the vault is a secondary matter. They don't want to be seen as a House that wastes lives for someone else's profit needlessly and abandons their hirelings." He purses his lips. "By the time you reach Kalazart, they'll have been in the Mournland near on three weeks. They weren't supplied for being there that long, assuming they hadn't already been picked off beforehand by something dangerous. All that to say I don't really expect you to find them alive. If you do, do your best to keep them alive, but if you can't find them while heading to the vault, don't waste your own lives searching a dead city. If you do find the bodies..." Bodies don't rot in the Mournland, no matter how long they've been dead. Even if they died two weeks ago, they'd still be pristine, and you'd have no way of knowing. "Use your discretion. Kundarak would like the bodies for proof, but again, don't waste your own lives for them."

"There aren't any new maps of Kalazart that have been made since the Mourning, but we have one from beforehand. How much the topography has changed, I can't say. It's too far out for most salvage teams, and those that do go don't have much in the way of cartographers. Present company perhaps excepted?" Duvi produces the map in question. The city was built in a typical ringed fashion from the centre outwards, but most notably is the lightning rail track that bisects the entire city from west to east. "Thankfully it shouldn't be difficult to navigate if too much hasn't changed." Oargev traces a finger along the rail track. "Follow the track, or what used to be the track to the centre of the city. That's where the station is, attached to the central market bazaar. The Kundarak building _was_ on the south side of the bazaar. Sadly, no maps of the building or the vault, but from the way they described it, it shouldn't be hard to find, and the vault won't be hard to navigate. Or so Kellar said. As for what else is in the vault, they wouldn't tell me that either. 'House Kundarak property' was all I could wrangle out of them, which seemed to be code for 'Take only what you're told to take, touch nothing else'. Knowing them, if there is anything of value it's trapped, and they're not sharing how to disarm it."

"Word is that The Blades have been operating in the area, but we hear that everywhere, so who knows? I'd say try not to make enemies if you can help it, ideally only act in self-defense. The Last War's over," Haydith mouths 'for now', though her expression says she's not particularly eager to return to conflict, just that she expects it. Oargev's look tells you he expects the same. "If they get in the way of your mission then deal with it as you see fit, but hopefully any other expeditions will spend their efforts on _not_ fighting you. I know I wouldn't be going out of my way to do so." He adds with a smirk.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Pushing himself into the background, Surge watches and listens, does not interfere. I assume you could hold your own against each of us for some time, wand wizard.  the ranger finally reveals his observations about the prince's preferred fighting style. He pauses and closes in a bit.

Pardon me expecting the worst, but what if the original team was warped, went insane or is otherwise hostile to us? I would prefer to neutralize them, I am not keen on travelling with mad or hostile entities. My sense of compassion only reaches so far. He moves swiftly around the table to get a view on the magical map of the Mournland. I am no cartographer, but I will try to take notes about the evershifting lands. This work is dangerous, but the maps are only worthwhile for so long, see it as my token of gratitude for this job. The nonplussed feline face almost put up a smile.

As an aside, House Kundarak is great with security, but if we see and salvage anything worth taking, is it ours? Or can we sell it back giving them the first option to buy, at our price of course? I value my life, and I will not continue these expeditions forever. He pauses and swiftly approaches the Prince, though with his hands firmly behind his back. I would much rather help New Cyre establish their right to settle than mingle with terrifying creatures. The kindness your people has shown me is beyond that what I know from Sharn. A tenuous friendship and nothing more than this group has given me, but a kind of welcoming if distraught peace.

----------


## Amnestic

When Surge mentions Oargev's fighting skills Haydith giggles again. Oh, don't let Mialee hear you say that. Boast too loud and you'll have a duel challenge before you know it." The prince leaves the suggestion in the air as he clarifies: Mialee's a Valenar elf who...well it's a long story but the short version is that we fought, she lost, and now she's helping to train my soldiers. Once you're back from Kalazart perhaps you'll have time to meet the people, and the rest of my advisers." 

As I said, use your discretion on dealing with them; if they're beyond help and endanger the vault mission, deal with it as you see fit. Between us and these four walls? Kundarak would probably prefer reports of corpses rather than live madmen." It's a distasteful thing to say, and Oargev clearly recognises as such, but the realism of the situation wins out over ideals. It's hard to stay pure of heart and deed in the Mournland.

At the question of salvage, Oargev looks to Duvi, who promptly answers the question on his behalf: Regardless of its current position in the Mournland, Kundarak property is still theirs by right and law and they have no legal obligation to pay you anything for its recovery - and legally you would have to turn it all over to them, or be accused of theft. The laws governing the Mournland in the Five Nations haven't caught up with the current situation." There might be just a slight edge to her voice here, but it's hard to tell. That said, it's likely you would be paid a salvaging fee relative to the value of that which was recovered. If they're seen to not pay salvagers for Kundarak goods, the salvagers will keep it to themselves or sell through fences, and the House misses out entirely. If they pay salvagers, it incentivises them to go through the House first."

No one relishes going into the Mournland, but if we're to solve it, we're going to do so from the inside." Oargev says gravely, templing his fingers. I don't know how it happened, but I do intend to find out, and make those responsible pay. This is just mission is just one small step along that path."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek takes the map of Kalazart and studies it for a few moments. He would be willing to let another carry it but they all seem more interested in the conversation, so he rolls it up and fits it in his small backpack.

Once that is put away, he continues to listen to the Prince, repeating what he thinks are the important parts. 

*"Salvage team first. Papers second. Touch nothing else. Follow the tracks. Watch out for Blades. Solve the Mourning. Make them pay. Got it."*

He's not sure if he has it or not, but he nods his head and is ready to get started. _Oh, one more thing._

*"We'll need some goodberry wine, sirs. A bottle for each of us for each day. Expensive, but lighter than carrying enough water."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

When Surge makes mention of the Prince's combat ability, Honor gives the noble a second glance. In addition to the innate respect he holds for the Cyre noble family, he estimation of the Prince grows. Whether it be with wand or hammer, Honor respected combat capability. He'd met his fair share of pompous officers who hadn't drawn their weapon since basic training, but that didn't stop him from following their orders. Like any good sergeant, he would simply make "recommendations" to the officer- things like_ "Sir, that unit just returned from the field and hasn't replenished their losses yet. Perhaps the Seventh would be a more practical choice. With respect, sir."_ . He felt a hollow, familiar longing inside his chassis for the days serving alongside General ir'Degurd- there was an officer that remembered both Dol Arrah and Dol Dorn, both high minded duty and the grit of the rank and file. Honor realized he was lost in thought, inwardly shaking himself back to reality.

All the talk of salvage and reward didn't amount to much for Honor. Gold could buy stronger armor, useful magical gear, and maybe even one day a weapon stronger than his hammer, Onatar's Wrath, but none of these were a priority for Honor. His companions had practical expenses- food, water, Goodberry wine to keep them in fighting shape. While honor occasionally needed new metal plates, machine oil, or clockwork components, his own expenses never amounted to much, so much so that he had accumulated a small fortune that he kept tucked securely in an interior crevice. _"Let my companions squeeze every last coin from the Mournlands, so long as they don't seek to tax New Cyre beyond what is reasonable."

_
When the Prince stated his dedication to justice for his nation and his people, Honor swelled with pride. Such a statement reinforced that their motives aligned. Svek chimed in with a summary of their briefing, then a practical concern. "If supplying so much wine would be onerous for New Cyre, your highness, then we can ration what is available, but some supply is needed to keep most of our group in fighting form. The healing afforded by my Oaths is reliable in the Mournland, but as you know it is the exception, not the rule. I trust your judgement on what can be reasonably afforded us."

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




The Witch nodded thoughtfully.
*"Certainly, something to reduce the amount of supplies we'd have to carry would be useful. Ten days of water and rations is a lot of weight. More if we want a good safety margin or for any rescuees."*
Her eyes flicked briefly towards Honour. For a brief moment, she injected a lightness into her tone.
*"There's some advantage to being made of iron and mechanisms when it comes to supply."*

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Interjecting Oargev's answer, Surge replies first to Svek's request. I do highly doubt it. We do need the wine, but we will not get more than necessary. New Cyre is poor, to put it frankly. It would be a surprise if they would supply some wine, and I will purchase more on my behalf. I am fond of eating, drinking and surviving myself. Besides, I can feed and uh....water you if the mists allow it. To do inventory for once.

Aside from Honor and the witchling, everyone needs food and water. I can provide sustenance and find water on the regular, in a pinch Adam should prepare a spell to aid our water intake every other day beginning with the day after the first day we don't find anything worthwhile. We cannot afford to tax our clergy with such mundane tasks. Surge says this with earnest respect. The shifter had little love for the fanatics of the Silver Flame, crazed druids or clergymen in general, but Adam was different. Maybe it was the gloomy atmosphere and the utter lack of fervor or fanaticism he carried around. Though I remember you had a very big bag, Witch. What ever happened to it? Someone stole your Khyber Shards from it? Surge half-joked. He knew the shards played a big role in magic items, but he couldn't even differentiate them from pottery shards.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam looks on as everyone discusses the key problems facing them, but nods gravely at Oargev's plan to find out what caused the Mourning, and to seek revenge.  _The gods permitted it, but will they be willing to admit that they were wrong, or were people able to learn the lesson?  There is only one way to find the signs we need, and I will not hesitate to find them, given the chance.  Meridith, John, and Serene deserve nothing less._

As the questions from his companions flow in, he listens, standing silently in the background, occasionally nodding in agreement as the need for supplies and healing are discussed, glad that the critical problems were being discussed. _Not much chance of getting enough wine for every day, but two bottles a piece is really the minimum we could require.  If House Kundarak is willing to provide them, or cover the cost, that would greatly simplify things.  However, given the loss of two salvaging teams, they have either been lowballing the pay, or there is something they're not mentioning.  Paper... papers are hard to value, and assign a salvage fee to.  And preparation is the key to success.  Medical supplies, food, water, warforged components, spell components... all are the difference between success and failure._

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (7)

Logistics were never Aan's strong suit; or more accurately his interest. He scratches the back of his head and eyes the room while the others discuss supplies. He grins a little at the prospect of meeting some Blades on their expedition. Those ones were always fun.




> "No one relishes going into the Mournland,"


"Ooh, I do," the tiefling cuts in to mention, holding up his hand. "There is this, this _buzz_ in the air there," he vibrates his hands in front of him with a slightly manic tinge to his voice. "Maybe the _thing_ that makes people stop healing? Ever since the whole lightning thing though, it is different. And the lakes of blood? That place is _hardcore_. No better way to toughen up fast! You will become _exalted_ or die trying!"

Patting his chest and brushing his hands along the metallic plates on his chest with a slight scratching of iron on iron from his nails, Aanash tries to tamp down and contain his excitement. "Sorry, sorry. Yes. I am eager to get underway."

----------


## Amnestic

You're not wrong that it's expensive, but thankfully Kundarak is footing the bill for this venture, so it's an expense they've already covered." He seems impressed and a little relieved you both understand the Mournland's dangers, as well as New Cyre's own situation. Duvi produces a writ marked with the sigil of House Kundarak, entitling you to claim 40 bottles of Goodberry Wine bought and paid for, on your way to the Mournland. Eight each - Honor excepted - should cover you adequately for the journey there and back. They wouldn't include any extra for the first salvage team, I asked." Oargev sighs. Another sign they don't expect anyone to have survived."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

"My questions are satisfied. We should leave as soon as possible. Moments could matter." Honor salutes the Prince with a "Your Highness.", bows to both him and the foreign princess, and steps back, obviously meaning for the rest of his squad to finish up and pay their respects.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

It has been an incredible honor to spend this much time in the Prince's presence, but Svek is getting nervous about maybe spending too much time here. As soon as Honor to start to leave, Svek quickly jumps up and takes the writ from the Prince. 

*"Thank you, sirsss, we'll do our best."*

He gives a quick nod of a bow and then scurries off after Honor, tucking the writ into his pack as he leaves. He chases after Honor, calling out to him after they exit.

*"Honor, I may need your help carrying my bottles of wine. 3 of them weigh as much as I do."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge nods with acceptance. This alone was a huge sign of trust, communicated nonverbally. He does not smile, but his voice softens. So either Kundarak is really believing in us, or the papers or whatever the first team carried is vitally important. I doubt they would throw THIS kind of money around just to impress New Cyre's population. If you pardon my expression, but this refugee camp is not as important to Breland as we all feel.

He turns to Aanash and Honor. Minutes likely will not matter. Aan, calm your galvanized horses. Rushing headlong into danger is YOUR thing, not OURS. I say we load a cart with replacement parts for Honor and the wagon itself, two horses, water and supplies. We should move slow and steady. Witchling takes to the skies, I take point and scout.

I cannot command you to stay near the caravan, and knowing you you will probably not stay put anyhow. We should use the wine on alternating days then, starting with the first time we run into heavier trouble.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




When Surge asked about the bag, she gave a minute shrug, more a rustle of her wings than anything visible on her body.
*"Limited resources. The materials I used to boost my firepower. I can redo it, but it'll take me a few hours overnight, if we need the storage space."
*
---

Seeing as people were beginning to leave, the Witch picked up the writ and the bag for the paperwork, too. After a quick check to make sure the Witchling hadn't lost the ring already, she half-bowed towards the Prince and made her departure.

First things first: she'd get this goodberry wine.

Outside the worn-down mansion, she turned to the others.
*
"There's a couple of things I need to do in town here, this goodberry wine first among them. Let's meet in an hour in the square and then depart. Do whatever you need to in that time."*
At Surge's words, she frowned thoughtfully.
*
"A cart is a big target, and I'm not sure it would handle the terrain so well. Maybe a couple of mules or donkeys would handle it better - and with the goodberry wine handling a lot of the supplies front, we're not carrying enough a wagon would be necessary."*

----------


## Archmage1

Adam nods once, gravely, at Oargev's announcement of liquid support.  "With the aid of the gods, we'll see it done."

He then looks to his companions, and then back to Oargev.  "With your permission, we'll depart, and organize the expedition, with the goal to depart as soon as possible."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (7)

Once they finish filing out of the Prince's meeting room, Aanash withdraws the block of chewing wood from his coat pocket. He snickers at Svek. "You have trouble holding your liquor, little dragon?"

He holds off on his idle chewing for long enough to chip in his thoughts on the cart. "We are to be a big target either way. Honor and I are not difficult to spot from afar, and he is easier yet to _hear_. I say if we are to be visible either way, we may as well be visible with convenience." Setting the block of wood between his teeth, Aanash gazes out at the town and considers what he might need to pick up before they set out. For all his impulse control issues, the man is no fool. He's already well-kitted for climbing up, down and through the uneven craters and blasted terrain where mage-artillery or the Mourning itself had left the land scarred.

"Do any of you know where one might find scrolls of spells?" he picks the wood back out and asks his companions, who are mostly local and more familiar with New Cyre.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek isn't sure why Aanash decided to pick on him, but he thinks the topic Aanash chose is ridiculous. They've known each other long enough that Aanash knows Svek can outdrink him, so he just laughs at Aanash's comment. 

*"Don't be silly, Aanash. Even at my size, you know I can drink more than you. Plus I'd like to see you drink half your weight in wine. I can hold my liquor. I'm just too small to carry all of it. Anyway, I bet the merchant where we get the goodberry wine would know where we can get scrolls. Let's go there and see."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't see any poison resistance on Aanash's sheet, so with Svek's higher constitution, he would be able to outdrink Aanash. 

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

When Svek requests that Honor carry his wine for him, the warforged looks down at the small dragon and nods. "I will carry whatever gear does not slow my pace. It is only practical- I do not tire as the rest of you do." When the subject of a cart comes around, a sound like metal filings scraping against each other escapes Honor's mouth. Those who had been travelling with him for some time would know that he makes that sound when he is thinking. "I am not opposed to a cart, but we must be prepared to abandon it if it becomes broken down or too damaged. I am, however, against horses or mules. That means bringing more food and water, and adds another aspect of the plan that can fail. If there is a cart, then Aanash and I can draw it easily enough."

Honor nods to the Iron Witch. "One hour then. I must go buy maintenance supplies. I will trust the purchase of supplies to those who will be consuming them. One hour." Honor turns around and heads towards whatever New Cyre can manifest for a market, looking for a blacksmith's shop, a tinkerer's shop, or, gods willing, a shop specializing in warforged.

----------


## Amnestic

Scrutinising the writ of purchase a little closer, the goodberry wine isn't for pickup in New Cyre - which might be for the best, since it saves you the effort of transporting it. Instead it's due for pickup at Salvation, the small salvaging outpost and gateway for many to the Mournland proper on the Brelish side.

Of the shops in town, there are two which will likely cater to your needs and desires - first is the local blacksmith simply called Cyran Metalworks, run by a friendly if somewhat eccentric warforged craftsmen named Tank, and their adopted sister Fari ir'Cosis, a displaced Cyran noble (or so they say) who spends her days either helping out the smith or scouring old battlefields nearby for discarded weapons and armour that they can repurpose. They have a full suite of non-magical arms and armour on hand as required, though you note that at least one piece used to have a Brelish colour scheme painted on which has been haphazardly removed. Still, the pieces seem to be fully functioning, despite them perhaps being second-hand.

The second is Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium, which serves as a general store, filled with three parts items for refugees, one parts mournland salvage and items of Cyre gone-by, and one part magic items. Its proprietor, Dalsin, gives off the distinct aura of a snake-oil salesman, but that seems to just be his natural aura since close scrutiny reveals all of his goods to be entirely as described and sufficient. He promises that his stock of items changes regularly, and to check back in if - _when_ - you return. 

*Spoiler: Dalsin's Stock*
Show


Dalsin has all the adventuring gear (PHB 150) on hand, along some artisans tools (if you want a specific one, roll a d4 - they have it on a 2-4), and two carts out back. He has no animals.

He also has the following magical items for sale (some from Eccentricities of Eberron):
Consumables:
Tanglefoot Bags (2 bags, 50 gp each)
Thunderstones (3 stones, 30 gp each)
Smokesticks (4 sticks, 40 gp each)
Goodberry Wine (1 bottle, 100gp)
Potions of Healing (4 bottles, 50gp each)

Scrolls:
Shield (75gp)
Wither and Bloom (200gp)
Bless (100gp)
Bane (75gp)
Hold Person, x2 (180gp)
Aid (250gp)
Call Lightning (450gp)
Elemental Weapon (350gp)

Weapons/Armour/Wondrous
Eyes of Minute Seeing (375gp)
+1 Sickle (450gp)
Archer's Standard (EoE, 250gp)
Luckstone (600gp)
Elemental Axe (EoE, 4500gp)




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'm not gonna need to RP out shopping, so if you want to buy anything just note as such, otherwise give me a thumbs up to move along in a post/discord and we'll skip ahead.

----------


## Archmage1

Looking through the stock, the dour, plate armored cleric makes some limited purchases, picking up some rations, waterskins, and spell components.  After everyone finishes shopping, Adam gathers up the group of scavengers.  "Is everyone prepared?  Ammunition, food, water, any magical items you might desire?"

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 19 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge joins the group to Salvation. There and in the shops, he starts to hover up any arrows he can find, and the general store catches his eye. There were a lot of oddities interesting. Thinking silently and aloud, the shifter finally settled on a package of items.

A bit grumpy, the now broke ranger joins the group waiting to depart. Lousy moneygrubbers. They took every last sovereign, didnt even let me haggle on the arrows. In truth, the socially inept archer did not even try to ask for a bonus.

*Spoiler: Shopping List*
Show

Dagger 2gp
Luckstone 600gp
Bedroll 1gp
Thieves Tools 25gp
Money I have: 620
Sale: Fine clothes (15 gp, so 7,5 gold)
*I owe someone 5 silver but I hope the shopkeep cuts me the slack*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek looks through the store, but there is nothing he thinks he really needs. He'd normally try to carry a couple potions of healing, but he knows they won't work where we are going, so he'd rather just keep his ruby and diamond for now. When Surge tries to sell his fine clothes at a huge discount, Svek stops him. 

*"Don't sell your clothes. Here, take this and pay me back when you can. I know you're good for it."*

He hands Surge a pouch containing 100gp. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One of my ideals is "I help the people that help me."
*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor spends little time in the shop in Cyran Metalworks, neither haggling or idling. To be honest, he felt more than a little uncomfortable around the warforged aping a civilian profession. He felt a similar unease once upon seeing a mannequin in a shop window at Sharn- a distinct feeling that something had been perverted for a task that it was ill suited for. A being like Tank should not be hammering out armor and horse shoes and weapons, it should be armed, armored, and charging a warhorse into combat. But it would not be productive or polite to make a point of it. Instead Honor simply ordered the supplies he desired, waited silently for them to be accumulated, paid the fee, and left. The remainder of the hour he spent people watching throughout New Cyre, taking in the misery and desperation of his adopted people. He felt it strengthened his sense of purpose, but a dark part of him wondered if he just liked to drink in suffering.

Several minutes before the hour was up, Honor arrived in the square, his pack adding an entire new dimension of clank and clunk to his jangling chains as he walked. He'd picked up everything a warforged could need for self maintenance, or at least what could be managed in the field without a forge fire. When Adam asked if his needs were met, he simply nodded and vaguely gestured at the loud back pack. While he waited for the others, Honor naturally gravitated towards Adam and Svek. He was under the firm belief that veterans should stick together, and besides that the mercenary nature of Surge and Aanash was distasteful to him. He was undecided on the nature of the Iron Witch so far- she seemed committed to the cause of New Cyre, but from what he'd been able to gather she was a civilian during the conflict. Despite this uncertainty, he was warming up to the Witchling as a matter of simple brotherhood- he also felt artificial beings should stick together, and the creature's antics would sometimes bring a smile to Honor's face. If his face could smile, that is.

"The time is almost upon us. I hope the others come soon. I am eager to return to work."

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




The Witch didn't have much of a shopping list. As the wine wasn't to be gathered here, on inspection, she merely bought a few things - a small cask of water, a fresh packet of smokeleaf, and a little steel mirror - her last one had be sacrificed for the purpose of artifice.

She spent the last thirty minutes doing something just as important. In front of one of the little shrines to the lost, she stood a while in silence. Without a word, she reached into a pocket and pulled out a little carved flower. She placed it down in front of the names written on the parchment there, touched her lips, and pressed her fingers to the paper.

She smiled, softly, without any joy to it, and turned away.

---

At the appointed time, the Witch and her companion appeared from the desolute crowds. She nodded to the gathered adventurers.

*"Everyone ready to depart?"*

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (7)

Eyes lighting up like yellow-orange circles of candlelight, Aanash throws his arms to the side and grins down at Svek, "That sounds like a challenge!" Though his enthusiasm deflates when leveler heads impose upon them a timeframe. With a roll of his eyes and a heavy sigh he relents, "_Maahn_, we shall have our drinking contest upon our _victorious return_."


Exploring the magic item shop, he plucks out the Shield scroll - never hurt to have a backup handy - and then stopped to look over the bannerman's standard. Resting his hands on his hips, his expression grows into one of deep, mischievous satisfaction in his own cleverness. This too will be coming with him.


As he returns to the party, he is twirling the refurbished battle standard around his arms and behind his back. Not gracefully, mind. Frequently he drops it into the dirt of the road, picks it up, dusts it off, and returns to his goofing off. When he arrives, he sets the standard against the ground and looks over his companions, letting a pause hang in the air for effect. "Friends! Comrades! You are about to witness my vast and unchained intellect!"

Stepping forward, he takes up the standard in both hands and offers it up to the Witchling as if crowning a monarch. "A gift, for our littlest bannerwoman!"

*Spoiler: Shopping*
Show

Scroll of Shield (75 gp)
Archer's Standard (250 gp)

----------


## Amnestic

With your shopping completed, you track down your carriage back north to Starilaskur, then east on the lightning rail to Varithrond, and then again via carriage to the edge of the dreaded Mournland. In total, it's four days of travel between New Cyre and Salvation, and that's only thanks to House Kundarak footing the travel bill. Had they skimped on the lightning rail tickets, it would be a much more arduous journey  but then, they're the ones hiring you, so it's only right they pay the bill. Whether he negotiated with them ahead of time or not, Oargev also, somehow, managed to get them to shell out first class tickets for you instead of standard travel fare, so you get a day of comfort speeding on the backbone of Orien's power before you're back in the horse-drawn carriage for the last leg of the journey.

No matter how many times you may have crossed into the Mournland, it's unlikely seeing its border ever gets any easier. A wall of ever shifting, ever silently screaming faces made up of darkened cloud, reaching high into the sky beyond that which even Lyrandar's airships feel comfortable flying. From Varithrond, the faces are too indistinct to see clearly and it appears a mass of grey, but as you get closer the shapes become clear. No matter how indistinct, there always seems to be a face at the edge of your vision that appears to take the shape of someone you knew.

Salvation is the largest outpost this side of the Mournland border, but that doesn't mean it's big  smaller even than New Cyre. With perhaps a dozen buildings at most, no major transport links aside from carriages like the one you ride in, and a population that fluctuates based upon which salvagers kicked the bucket lately, Salvation is a wild town sustained solely by luck and people driven so far to despair they're willing to risk it all on the hopes of finding a big score. In many ways, earning the attention of a patron is a golden ticket, one that some salvagers might just kill you for, if they thought it might earn them your position.

A swift trip to the tavern in town has you pick up the requisite 40 bottles of Goodberry Wine from the local vendor (one of the few things they always have ample stock of  most Goodberry Wine from the western side of Khorvaire travels to Salvation, one way or the other, and for some Ghallanda establishments it's a source of tidy, regular profit), and then you're back on foot for the final step.

A chill passes through you when you touch the wall of silent screams, one that urges the weakwilled to lay down and die, but you push through, and a moment later you're inside the fog.

Crossing into the Mournland Music

The first true hazard of the Mournland is not the mutated denizens, the Lord of Blades and his warforged cultists, or the wild magic and living spells that cover the blighted land, but rather passing through the screaming mists into the Mournland proper. A maddening place, the befaced clouds swarm around you and threaten to throw you off your desired path, to draw you from each other and to drive you mad. For some, this leads them in circles until they die of thirst, but you've crossed before  and though overconfidence can kill, it's unlikely you'll suffer such a fate, but the picked-clean bodies you pass by are a stark reminder that it can happen to anyone. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Pick a navigator (whoever has the highest Survival modifier, I'm guessing) and give me a survival roll, with advantage (either because of helping each other or your own experience, fluff it how you like), DC15.

Only one person gets to roll - you're not following different people in different directions, after all.

----------


## Archmage1

During the mix of carriages, lightning rails, and more carriages, Adam mostly sits in a corner, his fingers working over a small holy symbol, and a tiny locket.  

When the border comes into sight, his face twists, a mix of sorrow, anger, frustration, and rage, but almost as quickly as it appears, it fades away, buried by his iron self control.

After the passing of the goodberry wine, Adam follows along the way to the Mournland, pausing, briefly, just before the Mournland truly begins, to say a brief prayer.
"May Arawai return to the Mourning, Aureon reveal those responsible, Balinor guide us, Boldrei protect us, Dol Arrah see that we do not fail, Dol Dorn see that we can fight, Kol Korran guide the way, Olladra stand with us, and Onatar ensure we succeed."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek is his usual chatty self on the ride to Salvation, talking about the weather, the company, and especially how cool it was to have a meeting with the Prince. He comes back to that topic several times. At one point, someone mentions Breland and Svek is unable to hide his disgust. 

*"Pigs. I bet you they caused the Mourning."*

Once they gather the Goodberry wine and start to enter the Mournlands, he becomes quiet. He's done this a few times but he always hates the entrance. He hates being in the Mournland too, but the entrance is especially hard. He goes with the others, though, knowing that this could be important, and potentially lucrative. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

The carriage ride back to the Mournland was, again, cramped and mildly annoying. It wasn't until they hit the lightning rail at Starilaskur that Honor began to feel a bit more comfortable. Most of the amenities of the first class tickets were lost on him, but he appreciated having some space to spread out, and the fact that he could keep his weapons on his person while he rode. Honor watches out the window as the lightning rail carries them faster than any horse ever could. The rhythmic *thump... thump... thump...* of the train stirred a memory in him. It reminded him of the work crews he'd been on, digging trenches in the mud alongside his fellow soldiers. They would hum a beat to keep them all working in tandem, avoiding anyone taking an unexpected shovel to the face. Honor could almost hear the sound of dirt yielding to metal, of steel bodies creaking in unison as they worked in the pouring rain.

*Hmmm hmmmm hmmmm hmmmmmmmm.*

Honor was distant for most of the journey, but the humming was near constant.

*Varithrond*

When the idea of a long carriage ride, cramped in with everyone again, weapons stored away from him comes up, Honor's eye lights shut off and he shakes his head. "It's time I exercised my own mount. I'll follow up behind the carriage, running escort. This close to the Mournlands, you never know what threats you may meet." Truly he just didn't want to be squished into a wooden box with Aanash again.

Honor enacted the ritual he'd been shown by a fellow paladin of Dol Arrah, arranging the nuts, bolts, gears, and mechanisms into a perfect circle on the ground. Infusing the power of his will and his oaths into the circle, he sprinkled dirt into the air, raising his hand and letting the soil spread further and further as he went. The mechanical parts rose into the air, and as the soil passed through them a being formed around them. It was part flesh, part mechanical, an elk that easily topped most natural specimens of Eberron, even without the mechanical reinforcements to it's legs and musculature.

"Welcome, denizen of Daanvi. Welcome, Aldruarch. Thank you for your service."

Honor mounted up, and wordlessly mount and master began to follow the carriage, ever moving closer to the storm that marked the Mournlands.

*Salvation*

Honor waited outside while his companions sorted out the Goodberry wine situation. He brought Aldruarch to a stable, payed a pittance for some food and water, then watched, mildly fascinated, as the hybrid organism from another plane indulged in hay and water. It was not long until Honor's observations were interrupted, and he led his mount outward, facing the storm. Honor saw the faces of those he recognized, those he fought alongside, civilians that he fought for. He remembered all the wounds he'd had to fill with molten metal, the dents he'd banged out, the distant pain of his more living parts suffering from wounds. All that for nothing. For ruin. For purest loss. Honor got off his elk long enough to salute the storm, whisper "Good to see you again, General." before mounting up and following the others into the Mournlands. He distantly wondered if this would be his last trip. Shrugging that thought away as he'd shrugged off the immanent feeling of doom so many times before, he fell in behind and trusted Surge to lead them true.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




During the travel the tinkerer began to carve again. The whittling knife made smooth movements under her fingers; she occasionally glanced  Under her ministrations, a figure emerged from the knob of wood of a familiar-looking shifter, the smooth face of it marked with furrows representing scars. It was frozen in movement, leaping back on the base eternally as if dodging, perhaps. The Witchling made herself useful by gathering up the shavings, then less useful by offering them up to Aanash like it was snuff, tiny hands full of wood curls as it thrust them triumphantly towards the other tiefling. 

When they had arrived and alighted from the wagon, the Iron Witch pushed the little figure into Surge's hands.

*"Here,"* was all she said, without particular interest, and stepped towards the mists.

---

The mists bubbled in front of her, a boiling kettle of souls upended over the land. Infinite faces stretched and screamed, wordless, relentless, without possibility of succour or salvation.

Were those the actual souls of the dead, the Witch had long wondered. Had there truly been so many in old Cyre that they could cover from earth to sky?

With a rustle of wings the Witchling alighted on her shoulder and hugged the side of her head. The little construct knew how maudlin the sight - understandably - could make her. 

*"...Thank you,"* she said quietly, smiling faintly, and felt the Witchling nod against her temple. 

She stepped with the others into the fog, keeping contact with the person in front. Normally she'd fly in the mournland, but passing through the fog was no place to seperate yourself from companions.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Riding the Orien Express gave Surge time to think. Something he tried not to dabble on for too long. After all, there was no sane reason he would search the Mournlands other than helping Cyre to new glory. But there were so many better ways. Still, the House did put him into this mission to increase their leverage with Oargev, and now he even had the possibility to get his nose into confidential Kundarak notes. The following weeks would be interesting. Not that his illustrious group made things less interesting.

Aanash gifted the tiny construct some decorations. Adam prayed to gods that had clearly forsaken the Cyran people. Honor summoned a weird amalgam of flesh and steel. And Svek was a dragon that shared its hoard. And now the witch approached with a tiny adorable but useless gift? It confused but excited Surge. He never before got a gift from just being around. This was a new concept. Thanks? he says as she leaves him.

*At the fogs:*

Surge always hated the fog. Passing it was not his favorite pastime, but he felt his distance to the subject matter - other than the actual Last War - made it easier for him to resist the faces. He could not have known them. They might have died here, but they had no connection to the shifter. Guiding ahead he knew the way even though the lands did their best to ruin their advance. This time he did not need help nor did his companions aid his endeavor. Did the lands want to be conquered this time? Maybe the banner was helping. The archer did imagine being able to shoot farther than before. Did the mists part for his arrows?

----------


## Amnestic

With some effort, Surge leads the party through the mists and after a few distinctly unpleasant hours you emerge on the far side into a twisted land - though this one seems to be twisted straight, rather than curled. While the sky above is undoubtedly the eternally twilight grey of the Mournland, the area around as a mishmash of the damaged and scarred terrain you've come to know and perfectly normal land - the sort you might have seen on the Brelish side of the wall, but on a closer look, it's _too_ perfect. 

The land, when it's not bearing the mark of Mourning, is entirely too neat. A forest of trees to your left is not a haphazard grouping grown naturally, but instead perfectly in lines and rows, and each tree appears to have grown identically, as if copied from a single template. A river flowing by it is perfectly straight, as if carved by mortal hands rather than nature, and instead of the land bearing gradients and hills, it is instead perfectly flat and horizontal. What stones do seem to stick up from the flat land is arranged in perfect geometrical patterns.

Adam spots a creature lurking among the neatly forested area, and then another, and when the third appears the rest of you see them. They're roughly the size of Svek, though far less sturdy looking. Creatures of metal rather than flesh, their core is a spherical body bearing a single eye, tiny wings, and four spindly limbs that seem exceptionally fragile. These creatures flit among the trees, apparently ignoring you, and tending to the land, ensuring - apparently - that all is in its proper place.


*Spoiler: Int (Arcana or Religion)*
Show


*Spoiler: DC5*
Show


This is a manifest zone, though you aren't sure for which plane.



*Spoiler: DC10*
Show


The straight rivers, identical trees and flat plains indicate this is a manifest zone of Daanvi, the plane of order. As far as manifest zones to find yourself in, this is one of the better ones.



*Spoiler: DC15*
Show


The creatures - monodrones - are typically non-hostile so long as they are not disturbed in their work, but excessively chaotic actions could cause them to view you as something to be "repaired".






*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Should you try to lie, for whatever reason, you find yourself unable to. Every word you speak inside the manifest zone must be something you believe to be true.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP




The perfect orderliness of this place made it too easy to figure out, even before she saw the little construct-creatures tending to the grove.

*"Modrons,"* she said, stowing her longarm. *"This is a manifest of Daanvi. Order to its utmost."*
She began walking again, paying little heed to the creatures. They were interesting, up to a point - but in the Mournlands, it paid not to let yourself get sidetracked too often.
*"These monodrones should leave us be, as long as you don't start messing things up too much."*

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor nodded at the Iron Witch's assessment. "They are creatures of pure order, much like my mount Aldruarch. I have no doubt that they see the entire Mournland as disarray to be quelled. We should leave them be. If we distract them from their purpose needless conflict may arise, and while I am sure we'd have no difficulties against them, they can call in reinforcements that could be quite fatal to us." Honor considered approaching the drones to seek intelligence, but he knew himself well enough that his internal quandaries may set these axiomatic creatures off just as easily as Aanash' tomfoolery.

----------


## Archmage1

Following Surge through the mist for what seemed like several hours, Adam almost lets out a sigh of relief as the mists fade, and the Mournland becomes visible.  But then he looks, and takes in the sights.  _Order.  Perfect order.  Our entry into the Mournland, and we end up in perfect order?  Is this a sign that we are doing the right thing?  A sign that the Mourning won't end until the world is put into order?  A sign that order can break the Mourning?_  As he thinks, he almost unconsciously clutches his worn holy symbol, before his attention is drawn to the slight movement of metal within the forest.  He pauses, and points them out
"There, in the trees.  Monodrones.  Remember the procedures for dealing with creatures of order:  Don't disturb their order, and follow the proper procedures.  Be careful where you step, and if you kick a stone or stick out of the way,  put it back.  There is no reason for hostility.  We have our task, and they have theirs."
Looking around, Adam tries to identify some familiar landmark, and attempt to identify the way to Kalazart.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+8)[*25*] perception(Landmarks)
(1d20+5)[*12*] Survival(Find the way?)

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek walks through the mists to enter the Mournland, staying right next to the others so he doesn't get lost. He's not sure how they manage to find the way each time, and he's sure he would just be wandering around in the dark forever if he had to go through it by himself. 

He's seen strange, horrible things in the Mournland. While this isn't the most horrible, it might be the strangest. This is so different from anything he ever saw as a kobold. There was almost no order in his childhood, just fear of those more powerful. The straight lines and concentric circles are new to him, but they seem oddly calming, sort of like the rules in the military. Once you learned them you knew what to do. 

*"Monodrones, huh? I think I like them."*

However, he is afraid that if he upsets this balance, these creatures won't be as friendly. Despite exiting the mist, he stays close to the others and tries not to disturb anything.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:*
*Bonus Action:*
*Reaction:*
*Movement:*
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

*The Lightning Rail*

The doldrums of travel is always the worst part. When he catches sight of the great wall of faces from the window of the lightning rail, however, Aanash lights up with excitement and presses against the glass. He'd never seen something of such magnitude before he came here. It still holds him in awe, despite all of its ominous gravitas. The despair and loss it represents is lost on him.

*The Wall*

When the time comes to cross, he steps in confidently, feeling the crackling sensation of the energy in him reacting to the energy _in there_. It makes his heart beat a little faster, the wardrums of Shavarath pounding in his ears. Aanash wants too much to close his eyes and let it take him, to see what glorious wonders it leads him to.

But the most beautiful things can hold deadly poison. Taking shallow breaths and trying not to hyperventilate in giddy excitement, he chews the wood chips he gratefully accepted from the Witchling during their travels, distracting his fidgeting body so that he can stay on task and follow Surge.

*Present*

"Ooh, monodrones. Who wants to go mess with them?" Aanash asks his companions with a wide grin. He has nothing against them, of course. It's just fun to topple their little projects and watch them sputter and flail about like angry bees. The others aren't so keen on bullying the mods, so he blows a breath out of his nose and shrugs. "Alright. I will _keep it_ on my pants." He pats the warhammer hanging from a loop on his belt. His hand remains near in case of danger, but he doesn't aggress the monodrones.

----------


## Amnestic

With your deduction and knowledge of Daanvi, the party manages to rein in their more chaotic urges (Aanash, mostly) and you keep moving, eventually leaving the heavily ordered manifest zone of Order behind. The healthy plants and ordered rivers fall away being replaced by the same dull brown-grey mud and sand that is the more familiar territory of the Mournland. A dull, dusty wasteland bereft of life.  Thankfully navigating isn't difficult - with the wall of mist at your back, and the occasional indication of where Conductor Stones _used_ to be, you have little difficulty orienting yourself to where Kalazart _should_ be, assuming it hasn't moved.

Eventually your drudgery brings you upon the remains of an old battlefield that seems to have been fought across a lightning rail line. Line of wooden spikes to hold advances at bay surround you, great gouges have been torn from the ground by explosions, and scattered armaments rusted and dessicated by exposure to the Mournland's energies surround you. More notably though, this section seem to have a section of _mostly_ intact Conductor Stones that stretch on for at least a mile ahead of you. Some of them are damaged, but most appear fine, having somehow escaped true destruction during the battles fought here. 

*Spoiler: Int (History) DC15*
Show


House Orien has a standing bounty for the locations of intact Conductor Stones of 500gp per mile in the Mournland, with payouts changing depending on their state and distance from the Mournland border.



As you pick your way along the lightning rail tracks - following them being one of the easiest and most direct routes to Kalazart - you note that one begins to crackle with electricity as you pass by it, then another further forward, and then a third beyond that. Cracks appear in their exterior as barely constrained lightning emerges in jolts and bolts, and in a moment, three elementals of pure lightning appear before you. Any hope that they would be as passive as the monodrones is quickly tossed aside as they begin moving towards you, their legs sending up towers of sparks whenever the set foot on the ground, and your nostrils fill with the scent of quick-fired glass as the sand beneath their 'feet' is immediately superheated.

*Spoiler: Int (Arcana) DC14*
Show


Casting Dispel Magic on the conductor stone will instantly free the bound elemental from this plane, effectively banishing it permanently.



*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Initiative order:
*Surge: [22]*

East Lightning Elemental: [19]

Aanash: [18]

Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]

West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]

Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]

Surge is up first. 


*In addition*, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Very surprised Surge is not, but his archery skills have deteriorated during the long stay in New Cyre. He shoots at the eastern elemental twice. More accurate than any novice archer, but the results are horrible for his high expectations.

*Spoiler*
Show

1st attack: Either a crit for 24 damage or a grazing hit (14 to hit) for a "mere" 16 damage
2nd attack: nat 1.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"Oh!" for once, Aanash remembers something from their business dealings. "Remember that one time we saw a posting about how the Orien want intact stones from their rail!" He waves his hands at the intact obelisks. "Payday, boys! And ladies," he quickly corrects.

The celebrations are interrupted, but the interruption does not quell his cheer. "I suppose I would not be so happy to be enslaved, either," he comments on seeing their furious disposition. "Alas, sweet child of _aakaash_. All I can offer you is _entertainment_ after your long imprisonment!" He spins his warhammer out of its loop.

----------


## Archmage1

Faced with an imminently shocking death, Adam ensures that his shield and the banner are ready, before he intones a short prayer.  "May we maintain our vigil against the coming dark."

As he concludes his prayer, the light seems to dim, but in a comforting sort of way.
Moments later, a spectral war hammer forms in front of the center elemental, and swings at it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Adam will use Twilight Sanctuary.
Cast Spiritual hammer, swinging at the Center elemental.(Rolled a 4 on the d12)
Rolled 17 to hit.
(1d8+5)[*9*] Damage

Gain (1d6+5)[*8*] Temporary HP

----------


## Amnestic

Surge's first arrow lands inside the elemental's form and causes a surge of bolts where it 'impacts', though the second one is caught by the electricity and deflected before it can find its mark. The elemental moves forward, though a tether still remains tying it to its original Conductor Stone. The nimble shifter deftly dodges past the creature's first swinging arm of lightning, but the second one seems to hone in and unleashes a scorching jolt of pain through the bow-wielder.

Adam's conjured hammer slams down on the central elemental, and though it discharges lightning in return, Adam isn't close enough to be hurt by it.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Surge hits once for *16* (barely, but a hit's a hit!), misses with the nat 1.
The elemental moves forward and misses Surge once, then hits him in return for *14* lightning damage.

Adam hits with spiritual weapon for *9* and sets up his Twilight Sanctuary.  And yes, that description _does_ indicate a 'lightning shield' type effect.

*
Initiative order:*
Surge: [22]

East Lightning Elemental: [19]
*
Aanash: [18]
Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]
*
West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]

Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]

Adam's taken his turn, so Aanash and Iron Witch(+witchling) are up.


In addition, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8)

With just enough self control not to run in and whack a lightning elemental with his metal hammer, Aanash draws a javelin from his back with his other hand, hurling it forward. Leaning back, he looks past Svek and the Witch, taking a few steps forward to make himself a more obvious target for that lightningbug.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Javelin attack at Mid-Elemental.
(1d20+8)[*12*] to hit
(1d6+5)[*11*] damage on hit

Then move 4 W.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP-/-
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 
16PP

Cannon turret
AC18 HP: 25/25




Lightning elementals emerged from the rail. The Witch almost felt bad for the things; trapped here in the apocalypse, without even a purpose to fufill. Well, no sense anthropomorphising them; elementals didn't think like people did. 

*"Stay close,"* she said, unnecessarily; the Witchling still clung to her hat as normal. 

With her teeth bared, she retrieved what looked like a stake from her belt and stabbed it into the ground. Swiftly, it unfolded, far more than should have fit in the space of such a spike, into a doll vaguely remmiscent of the Witch herself, and armoured doll perhaps three feet tall. This one had a blank face but for a single cyclopean eye. Beneath its cloak, it brought to bear a cannon it cradled in both hands, marching forward with a rythmic step.

She whistled, a sharp, piercing note, and then a trill, and the doll leveled its cannon at the elemental and fired, a bolt of force whipping out to drive the elemental back. With mechanical motion, and zero hesitation, the doll soldier cycled its rifle. 

With a tight nod of satisfaction, the Witch took off with a great flurry of her raggedy black wings, flying south, away from the elementals.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Action: The Witch spawns a turret. 
BA: The turret marches 10ft west and 5ft south and shoots at the elemental. On a 19, if that hits, it does 13 force damage and knocks the elemental back 5 ft.
Move: The witch (and witchling carried with her) take off and fly 15ft south.

----------


## Amnestic

Aanash's javelin flies true, but the moment it _would_ have impacted against the elemental a hole opens in its electrical body and the projectile soars straight through, before it swiftly closes again, as if it had never struck at all - and indeed it seems no worse for wear. Iron Witch's turret seems to have more success, as the burst of magic causes a momentary fluctuation in its form. It rushes forward in retaliation swinging left and right with its arms. Aanash deftly dodges in return, the lightning barely getting close to him, but the stalwart turret is not so agile and receives a blow to the head that sends jolts throughout its form.

To the north, the final elemental stabs an arm directly into Aldruarch's core, the discharge surging throughout with such power that the beast of Daanvi almost immediately fades from view. It attempts a follow up on the former steed's master, but the warforged blocks the blow from landing true.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash misses with his Javelin. Don't worry about the description, that's just fluff - it just didn't roll high enough vs. AC.
Turret hits and knocksback.

West elemental misses Aanash (nat 1 babyyy), hits turret for *15*.
I forgot to include Honor's mechanical steed on the last map, so I did for this turn...and then the centre elemental went and killed it in one hit (21 damage) so it vanished.
It then misses Honor with its follow up attack.


*
Initiative order:*
*Surge: [22]*

East Lightning Elemental: [19]

Aanash: [18]
Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]

West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]

*Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]*

Honour, Svek, and Surge (as part of the new round) are now up.

In addition, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor sees the arcs of lightning flying at his compatriots when they strike the elementals. Looking to the one that menaces him and surge, he shrugs, draws his hammer off his back, and utters the command word that causes it to glow with incredible heat. "We shall see what breaks first, stormling. The hammer or the anvil." Then, with a mighty battle roar, Honor steps forward and swings mightily. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Maul attack, with flame tongue active for more damage. Two attacks- (1d20+7)[*26*] to hit, and (2d6+4)[*15*] bludgeoning, plus (2d6)[*5*] fire. Second attack- (1d20+7)[*13*] to hit, and (2d6+4)[*7*] bludgeoning damage, plus (2d6)[*10*] fire damage. If either attack hits, he will activate a level one divine smite for an additional (2d8)[*11*] radiant damage.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +6 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek is not amused by the lightning rail. For him it is just a guide to their destination, and he has no desire to pull up the stones for a few pieces of gold, but he of course won't stop the others if that is what they want to do. Before they get a chance though, the trap is sprung.

He sees the elementals engage his friends, but he's not quick enough to stop them. Seeing that to his east we have them outnumbered three to two, he instead turns to the west and moves to help Aanash, who is fighting one of them alone. Obviously too late, he still tries to warn Aanash.

*"Look out, Aanash. Try not to get too close."*

He then does his best to turn into a dragon, spreading his wings and lifting from the ground, flying up into the air and breathing acid down upon the elemental. It feels good to let go and become the dragon he's meant to be. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:*Breath acid on western elemental. Acid damage (3d6)[*11*], DC16DEX save for half.
*Bonus Action:*Cast Dragon's breath
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*2S, 1W, 15' up.
*Object Interaction:*
*Concentration:*Dragon's breath, Round 1/10


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## Archmage1

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Suffering a shocking surprise, Surge is not particularly happy, but his deteriorated archery skills need range to practice.  Not wanting to be shocked again, he casts Zephyr Strike, his movements becoming smoother, almost one with the wind.  Safe from lightning, he moves 3 tiles south, and four tiles west, ending up two tiles north of the Iron Witch, before He shoots at the eastern elemental twice, calling upon the wind to guide his strike.

*Spoiler*
Show


Assuming the Eastern Lightning Elemental is still up, shooting it twice.  If it is not up, or it goes down after the first strike, target the center elemental.
Using Zephyr Strike on his first attack, which grants advantage, and some extra damage.
Rolled 25 to hit.  (1d8+9)[*10*] Piercing + (1d8)[*8*] Force
2nd attack
Rolled 21 to hit.  (1d8+9)[*11*] piercing damage.

----------


## Amnestic

When Svek takes to the air and breathes down upon the western target, it undulates wildly and the acid seems to slip through innumerable tiny gaps in its body, and that which does find its 'mark' seems to evaporate from the superheated electricity all the faster. Still, it definitely did something.

Honor's massive maul slams down upon the more injured of the elementals beside him. Its form buckles, trying to reshape but it's slow to reform after the magical blow. The flames lick against lightning, but while it seems to be doing something to disrupt them, it's not nearly as effective as the blunt force of a (magical) hammer.

Though Surge's spell takes effect, the ambient magic in the air catches the tail end of the spellcast and weaves it together. Before your eyes, a cloud of swirling wind and magic forms, its form seeking to unleash itself against the nearest targets it can see. It is, you are certain, a living spell. While not all areas of the Mournland create them, some are more magically volatile than others. Still, one formed from a Zephyr Strike spell is almost certainly less of a threat than three fully formed lightning elementals, so Surge's target is set. The two arrows pierce through the elemental threatening Honor, the magic imbued inside each projectile sending jolts of their own through the target. With what might have been a roar of pain, if it felt pain like mortals do, the tether binding it to the Conductor Stone breaks, and the stone shatters due to the magical backlash. The elemental vanishes. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The elemental makes their save against Svek's breath, and acid resistance knocks the damage down further unfortunately.
Honor hits with one attack (and smites with it) and misses with the other. He takes *9* lightning damage from the lightning shield. You also judge that they have fire resistance. 
Surge finishes off the eastern elemental.

I couldn't see d12s for spellcasts this turn so I did it - Zephyr Strike rolled a 1, so a *Living Spell - Zephyr Strike* has spawned. It rolled a 4 on Initiative. You should assume it is hostile, probably both to you and the lightning elementals, if you think you can maneuver accordingly. In case it's hard to see on the map, it's currently in the square southeast of Honor with a little red mark on it. 

Aanash, Adam, and Iron Witch are up.

*
Initiative order:*
Surge: [22]

East Lightning Elemental: DEAD
*
Aanash: [18]
Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]*

West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]

*Living Spell: Zephyr Strike*: [4]

Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]


In addition, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam, still sort of sheltered from immediate attack by his allies, commands his spiritual hammer to swing at the center elemental once more, before he chants another spell, prompting a ringing sound in the ears of the central elemental as the inevitable end of all things reaches out to it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Surge's Temp HP:  (1d6+5)[*6*]
Spiritual Weapon attack : (1d20+8)[*26*]
Spiritual Weapon damage:(1d8+5)[*8*] 
Toll the Dead:  Wisdom Save(DC 16) or (2d12)[*12*] Damage  Spell Roll:  6(In OOC)
Adam's temp HP: (1d6+5)[*10*](Only matters if more than 8)

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8)

Aanash leans back out of the way of Svek's spray of acid, swinging his hammer on a cord tied to his wrist, around and around until an oval of rippling air forms around it. Satisfied, he seizes it in both hands and spins with the force to swing it at the elemental. As it collides, there is a thunderous boom and a wave of force that would ripple the grass - were there any to be seen - as the bubble of captive sound bursts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Booming Blade on the elemental next to him.
(1d12)[*2*] for living spell
(1d20+8)[*28*] to hit
(1d10+5)[*6*] bludgeoning and (1d8)[*5*] thunder damage on a hit. If it moves away, it takes another 2d8 thunder.
Crit damage, *2* bludgeoning and *7* thunder.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:10
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 8
16PP

Cannon turret
AC18 HP: 10/25




Electricity coursing through its frame, the doll fired spasmodically, harmlessly blowing a crater in the soil. The Witch tsked through her teeth and readied her longarm, loading a cartridge into the breach. The cartridge - a little shorter than her finger - was a smooth cylinder with grooves carved equidistant lengthways, from which a cold blue light shone dimly. She sighted, fired, and a icy ray bloomed frost into the air and struck the same elemental as before. The spell-stuff the cantrip left wriggled unpleasantly in the air, striving to come alive, then slowly faded away. 

Her black wings beat as they kept her aloft, the sound of them strangely muted.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Action: The Witch casts Ray of Frost for 11 damage and slows the enemy by 10ft until my next turn.
BA: the turret shoots and as PPP jinxed my roll misses miserably
Move: 10ft E

----------


## Amnestic

Aanash's hammer swings through the elemental's form. Though the mundane metal doesn't seem to do much, the thrum of thunder that follows in its wake sends ripples and shocks throughout the creature of lightning. Though it becomes ensconced in the energies, it doesn't seem to feel the need to move, especially when a beam of frost from the Iron Witch temporarily slows its undulation. It lashes out again, swinging its arms at both turret and Aanash with wild abandon. The mournling deftly dodges away from the horizontal swipe, but the turret's tiny legs can't carry it away in turn and a further discharge runs through it.

In the centre, Adam's spells both tear at his foe, the twin energies of radiance and necrosis swirling against the monster that presses deeper into the party's core. A further retaliation from the creature stabs deep into Adam, sending charged energy running through his body, but the elemental's attempted strike at Honor is deflected before it can land. Even while recovering from the elemental's strike, Adam is still able to deflect the surging wind that comes from the living spell.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash does only half damage with his weapon critit since it's non-magical, but full damage with the thunder crit. No movement though.
Adam hits with both spiritual weapon and TtD.
Iron Witch does full damage with the ray of frost, they're not resistant to cold (surprisingly).

Centre elemental hits Adam for *17* lightning, misses Honor.
West elemental misses Aanash, crits the turret for *20* lightning damage. With the 15 from last turn I think it's gone now? Left it on the map just in case I'm wrong. 

Zephyr Strike spell misses Adam with their strike.

Honor, Svek, and Surge are now up.

*
Initiative order:*
*Surge: [22]*

East Lightning Elemental: DEAD

Aanash: [18]
Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]
West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]

Living Spell: Zephyr Strike: [4]

*Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]*


In addition, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek is not sure what to do. He doesn't think his spells that restrain or frighten will work on this creature. Acid works but doesn't seem terribly effective. His other spells are probably not worth casting right now since the risk of creating a living spell is more than the effect they will have on the lightning. 

*"I can at least help Aanash and the turret."*

He flies down closer to the lightning beast and breathes a bit of acid into its face, missing Anash and the turret.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:*Breath acid on western elemental. Acid damage (3d6)[*12*], DC16DEX save for half.
*Bonus Action:*none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*moves down to 10' from the elemental, breathes on it, and then flies back to his current location.
*Object Interaction:*
*Concentration:*Dragon's breath, Round 2/10


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 48/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

The rush of battle is no stranger to Honor, but years of honing his perceptions like a blade have left him more aware than most as to the flow of battle. His squad was receiving damage, but it did not appear to be anything overwhelming... yet. So Honor kept up his work, attempting to eliminate the foes before him with massive hammer swings.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Two attacks, first at the elemental, then at the elemental again (or the living spell if the elemental goes down). First attack- (1d20+7)[*13*] to hit and (2d6)[*4*][*4*](8)+4 and (2d6)[*3*][*6*](9) fire damage. Second attack- (1d20+7)[*24*] to hit and (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4)+4 (1 changed to 2 for 1 additional damage) and (2d6)[*6*][*6*](12) fire damage. Crits and Great Weapon Style rerolls will be done in the discord and edited in. If either attack hits he will level one smite for (2d8)[*1*][*5*](6) (1 changed to an 8 for 7 additional damage)

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44  
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: Zephyr Strike

Nervously, the hunter aims at the elemental battling his comrade in arms Adam. The others seem mostly fine, and the shifter could not care LESS about the destruction of the creepy doll. Shakily, he fears to hit his friend, further ruining his trust in his marksmanship.

Feeling vaguely threatened, Surge dashes to the rocks in the west.

*Spoiler*
Show

natural 1 for first attack
27 to hit and 12 magical piercing damage.
Moving west onto the westernmost rock. It looks smooth enough to stop on.

----------


## Amnestic

Honor's maul swings down, the elemental narrowly scurrying away from the first strike but leaving it open to be cleaved by a wide swing that sends jolts flying everywhere. It reforms, though notably slower, and a bit smaller, than it was before, and the tether binding it seems a bit weaker.

Surge and Svek move to flank their western target from both sides, but the elemental proves remarkably agile, again slipping between the acidic globules spit by the kobold, and though one of Surge's arrows goes wide, the second tears through the centre of the lightning form, tearing a chunk of pure electricity from it. The hole is filled, but again notably slower than it was reforming before. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




In hindsight I didn't need to put a gap because the eastern elemental is dead, but I guess it makes it less overwhelmingly all at once for me to update. 

I also forgot Aanash's retaliatory damage last turn - he took *6* lightning damage from their lightning shield effect.

Western elemental again makes their save against acid breath, plus resistance so takes 3 total.
Surge hits for 12.
Honor misses once, hits and smites for 28 total. They take *8* in retaliatory lightning damage.

Both elementals are looking pretty close to gone.

Aanash, Adam, and Iron Witch are now up. Perhaps enough mop up the fight? Or perhaps not. 

*
Initiative order:*
Surge: [22]

East Lightning Elemental: DEAD
*
Aanash: [18]
Adam: [14]
Iron Witch: [11]*

West Elemental 1: [11]
Centre Elemental 2: [5]
Living Spell: Zephyr Strike: [4]

Honor: (1d20)[3]
Svek: (1d20)[3]


In addition, whenever you cast a spell roll a d12 for me please.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam, with an elemental in the face and lightning coursing through his veins does the only reasonable thing.  He sends his hammer around to the back of the lightning elemental, and has it swing down, trying to ground out the existence of the elemental before him while he works to suppress the jitters remaining in his fingers, before trying to cast a spell.

Then, if it is still alive, another bell tolls, ringing through it's existence.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d20+8)[*28*] Spirit attack
(1d8+5)[*6*] Spirit damage(+1 from crit)

Wis Save, DC 16, or the elemental takes (2d12)[*17*] damage
If it is already dead, then toll the dead on the spell spawn thing.  (2d8)[*12*] damage(I believe it hasn't taken any damage thus far.  If this isn't the case, then it takes the 2d12

Wild magicish roll?  (1d12)[*11*]

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP

Cannon turret
AC18 HP: 1/25




With another sharp whistle, the near-ruined doll soldier took aim. There was no hesitation by it from pain or pity when the construct fired a bolt of force and blew the elemental into sparks.

Without hesitation, the tiefling loaded another frost cartridge into her longarm and took aim.

If the remaining elemental was still around, she would fire at it, the frost blooming in the air. If it wasn't, she would take aim at the living spell, hoping that the magic cold would freeze the vitality within the rogue magic.

After firing, her great wings beat mutedly against the air, carrying her and her passenger westwards, away from the remaining foes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Action: The Witch casts Ray of Frost, rolls 14 again, for 9 damage and slows the enemy by 10ft until my next turn.
BA: the turret shoots kills the western elemental
Move: 10ft W

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (2)

Barely registering the electrical shock that came up through his arm, Aanash whirls around once the elemental is fallen. He grabs another javelin from his back and hurls it the remaining mass of lightning. "You know what I love about fighting elementals?" he asks, looking up at Svek above him with a grin and not waiting to see where his javelin lands. "You don't even have to be gentle with 'em! They'll just reform back home! Heck, we're practically abolitionists snapping these guys' tether cords!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 2 E and throw Javelin at the last Elemental after turret lad caps the west one.
(1d20+8)[*22*] to hit
(1d6+5)[*8*] damage on hit

----------


## Amnestic

With a swift combination of attacks, Aanash, Iron Witch and Adam finish off the lightning elementals, whose tethers (and conductor stones) shatter as their forms are finally broken beyond reformation. The living spell likewise is destroyed before it can truly bring its magic to bear, what remains of the spell's magic scattering to the 13 winds. As quickly as they came, they're gone, and you're left with the lingering stench of a dead battlefield and the singed hair from lightning as the only remnants of your fight for your lives.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Combat over. Decide how you're going to patch yourselves up, if at all, and then we've got next step on your journey.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




Well, that was that.

The Witch let her wings carry her back down to the blood-stained sands. At a sharp whistle, the doll-soldier bowed and folded itself back into the stake, which she slid back into its sheath on her bandolier.
*"Seems to have solved the problem,"* she said. *"Anyone injured?"
*

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 6 tHP
Concentration: -

Never a tired fight in here. Surge's hair stands on end due to the electrocution he had gotten. Putting away his bow, Surge looks for any salvagable arrows. The magical weapon up north also intrigues him, though he knows mundane things can just happen to glow here. Yea, I got roughed up a bit, but it should be fine, if I avoid the frontline.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Since he's already flying, Svek briefly flies up and scans the area to see if there is any more imminent danger. He thens descends and joins the others.

*"Nice work, everyone."*

Having avoided the lightning during the encounter, Svek waits for others to decide whether to rest and heal or push forward.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+5)[*14*]
*Action:* (1d20+5)[*14*] Edit: error
*Bonus Action:*none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:*
*Concentration:*none


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items

----------


## Archmage1

As the battlefield falls silent, Adam bows his head in a brief prayer of thanks for their victory, before looking over the battlefield, his eyes grim.  "Even if the mourning ended today, it would be years before there was any hope of a restored Cyre, and the other nations would never allow it."  He shakes his head sadly, before responding to The Iron Witch's question.  "Some singeing, but nothing serious.  I would appreciate a brief break, to pray that those who fell here, originally, found their way to the gods safely."

*Spoiler: Temp HP for all!*
Show


There is still some duration left on twilight sanctuary, so everyone should get one more roll of temp hp, which might be helpful.  Said temp hp lasts until we do a long rest.

(1d6+5)[*10*] Surge
(1d6+5)[*8*] Anash
(1d6+5)[*11*] Honor
(1d6+5)[*10*] Adam
(1d6+5)[*8*] The Iron Witch
(1d6+5)[*8*] Witchling
(1d6+5)[*6*] Turret

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 40/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Onatar's Wrath glows with greater intensity while Honor looks around the battlefield, searching for a new foe to smite. When he finds none, he whispers the dwarvish word to calm the hammer, the metal slowly losing it's glow and cooling down. He turns to face the others, eyes roaming over them to check for wounds. At Adam's comment, he growls a low response. "It does not matter what the other nations wish. Cyre will be restored. As long as it's people are alive, this dream lives. And I don't plan on dying any time soon until I see it done."

Honor stomps over to the site where his mount was dispersed, going to a knee and tracing a symbol of order into the hard dirt of the Mournland. "My apologies, Aldruarch. I did not mean to leave you exposed. Until next time, my friend." Then the warforge stood, holding his hand out, palm up, and allowing a mote of grey energy to emit upwards. "If anyone needs healing, we should deplete my supply first. It has always been reliable in the Mournlands, it doesn't seem to risk creating living spells, and it replenishes every day. I can also look over your wounds to make sure they are clean and healing appropriately. Some years ago I went through field medic training."

----------


## Amnestic

As the rest of the party deals with recovery as needed, they leave Surge to his hunting. Outside of his own arrows, he finds very little in the way of usable materiel that can be recovered - while the Mournland doesn't let bodies decay, the same can't be said for equipment, and what few unbroken arrow shafts he does find are all rusted and require new fletching. It would, frankly, be faster, cheaper and easier to make entirely new ones than attempt a restoration of the items you find. When he approaches the the sword surrounded by a glowing green aura it fluctuates and fades, and for a moment it seems like absolutely nothing has happened or will happen.

From the ground up a spectral form begins to appear, starting from armoured greaves and working its way up until before you 'stands' the ephemeral form of a translucent halfling man, clad in armour emblazoned with Cyre's heraldry, with an exact replica of the sword from the ground slung into his belt. The ghost - if that is what it is - looks at Surge, with his arms clasped gently behind his back, before speaking:

"Hello."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8}

In the aftermath of the fight, Aanash takes a moment to collect his two javelins and stow them back in their quiver. Setting his worrying block back in his jaw, he peers around at the stones to count on his fingers how many intact ones have still survived. They wouldn't be bringing them back, but Orien would still pay for the location. 

Offering prayers for those who died here seems silly to him, after all the clouds of faces and the bodies frozen in time suggest they've anything but moved on. _And who really wants to move on?_ he ponders silently to himself, _When even the dead must fade._ An eternity walking a land of glorious chaos... to him, it seemed paradise compared to an inevitable decay into oblivion.

Seeing the spectre rise up from the blade brings a bright expression to Aanash's face, his estimations proven (to him) correct. He quickly scuttles over the uneven terrain to gawk at the ghost. "Ooah yoo?" he babbles around the wooden block before picking it out of his mouth and wiping some of the slobber off.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




As the ghost rose from the ground, the Witch didn't quite aim at him. But a catridge slid into the breech and her longarm was kept close to hand as she watched how it was going down, ready to intervene if necessary.

For anything more than that, she kept silent, simply watching over the scene for now. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Prepare a casting of Ray of Frost, but don't actually cast it unless the ghost gets hostile.

----------


## Amnestic

"Finas Teyas, corporal in Cyre's Seventh Infantry Regiment. Or, I was." The spirit theatrically looks down at themself. "Now I'm a spirit or a ghost or something of that sort. Speaking of, I don't suppose any of you would happen to be spirit binders?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek sits around a little bored while the others rest, but not bored enough to go off exploring on his own in the Mournland. That's too dangerous. He steps back a little when the ghost forms, becoming slightly more comfortable when he sees that it is only the size of a halfling. But when the ghost mentions being a corporal in the Cyre's Seventh Infantry, Svek becomes friendly, and quickly walks over to the ghost, almost flying with his wings but just using them more for short hops.

*"Seventh you say? Adam and I were in the Fourth. You all saw some serious battles if I remember right. You have my respect. I don't think any of us are spirit binders, but is there any other way we can help you?"*

When he says none of us are spirit binders, he looks over his shoulders at the others to make sure that is accurate.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost

----------


## Archmage1

Given the chance, Adam starts walking through the various corpses still present on the field, offering prayers for the fallen as he goes.
"Oh, generous Host, we thank you for all that you have done for us, and I pray that those who fell here, and all of those taken in the Mourning are safely in your hands.  That their suffering was brief, and their rewards in the defense of Cyre many."
As he walks and prays, he checks each corpse for a dog tag, or some other form of identity.

However, before he can finish his search, he sees Surge interacting with what seemed to be a magical sword, and a trapped spirit appearing.  For a moment, a bleak look of despair appears on his face, as Adam considers the possibility that this means that ALL of those who were trapped in the Mourning may still be trapped, but after a few moments of calming himself, he approaches the spirit.

Hearing the question asked, he shakes his head.  "I fear not, but perhaps if you are bound to this sword, we might be able to take you with us, out of the Mourning, and find help."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 40/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor's eye lights glow brighter with interest as the ghost... if that's what it is... appears before them and declares itself Cyran military. He approaches, but keeps some distance. Feelings of comradery and sadness do battle within his soul, but none of this shows on his near featureless face. His eye lights change color from his normal cerulean blue to a shimmering white as he tries to gather more intel on this manifestation, and he speaks up. "First Sergeant Honor, Cyran Fourth Company. As the others said, we have no spirit binders amongst us, but even in your current state we leave no brother in arms behind."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diivine Sense- Undead Ghostie or something else?

----------


## Amnestic

"A little too serious, as it turns out." Finas replies sadly. The spirit shuffles from foot to foot when you confirm none among you can bind spirits. "That's...unfortunate, but not surprising. Well, nothing to it then." There's a brief moment of pause as he resolves himself.

"When I joined the army I swore an oath that I would carry my family's sword to war and back home again. It...seems to have become a bit more binding than I thought it would be." He points at the sword on the ground, bereft of a hand to hold it. "I can't pass on while it's still here, and only I can carry it, but I'm a bit too spiritual to do so anymore. The only solutions I've managed to figure out are for a spirit binder to bind my spirit to the blade, so that another could carry it, or...for me to possess someone, so that I could use their body to carry the sword. No one's said yes yet, and it's not something I'd like to force on anyone."

*Spoiler: Insight/Divine Sense*
Show


There's not a lot of biological ticks when you don't have a body, but Finas seems honest enough.

Finas is indeed an undead.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8}

"Hm," Aanash rubs his chin and hums to himself. "As an aspiring future ghost, it is an intriguing proposal. After all, who would wish to pass to Dolurrh?" The tiefling bares his sharp teeth in a grimace. 

It quickly shifts to another cheerful smile. "In fact, if you are a _good_ cohort, may be you can tag along for longer after that and forestall your dreary visit to the land of the dead," he looks among his companions. "Unless someone else would like to help Finas carry his sword back home?"

----------


## Archmage1

Adam frowns, thoughtfully, at Finas's words.  "Perhaps we might yet attempt other options.  After all, what is an army but a group who bear each other's burdens?"

With that, he attempts to pick up the sword, without allowing possession.

----------


## Amnestic

"I wouldn't-" Finas' warning comes a moment too late. When Adam wraps his hand around the sword's hilt, he is wracked by feelings of regret, of searing pain, and death. His vision falters.

*Spoiler: Adam*
Show


You're no longer on this torn battlefield of the Mournland. You're in Cyre, years ago, once more, though it's only your familiarity with the land that tells you that. All around you, Cyran forces are fighting a losing battle against Breland as the battle line is pushed back. You know this battle, and you know that it was a loss for Cyre, though Breland couldn't hold the land they took and were pushed back two weeks later, it was an absolute slaughter of troops on both sides for nothing at all.

You see from Finas' eyes, you move with Finas' body, shifting through the press of flesh and steel, swinging the blade left and right when you can to take out legs or parry blows. The fear that Finas felt that surged his adrenaline runs through you, and then it ends. A mace swings down from above, crushing your skull. You feel the both splinter as it pulps your brain.

And then you're back again, revisiting the same moment. A mace swings down from above, crushing your skull.

And again. A mace swings down from above, crushing your skull.

Over, and over, and over again.



The vision fades, and though to Adam it had felt like many minutes among the press of the battlefield, it was barely a moment for the rest of you. He manages to maintain his grip on the blade, but even through his gauntlet the weight of regret and power refuse to allow him to lift it. It's difficult to tell if the emotions are weakening your arm, or if the magic is simply weighing the blade down, but it proves immovable. Finas lets out a low whistle which might be a little impressive given his lack of lungs. "Most people can't keep a grip on it and get a nasty headache for their troubles but...it's got to be me. Don't swear oaths lightly, I'll say that much. Words matter."

"Thanks for the offer, but I've spent years stuck carrying this oath, I want to see it done, and finish my duty. That's all." He answers Aanash's offer.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek watches as Adam grabs the sword. He can see the pain in his friend's eyes and watches as the color leaves his face. Just as he starts to move to help Adam, though, the soldier appears to recover, seemingly no worse for the experience, although it is hard to tell with Adam.

*"Adam, perhaps you should let go of the sword. Finas, if we let you come with us, will you join us while we finish our work first? It is a time sensitive matter. Then hopefully we could help you. And where is your home? How far is it from here?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 40/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

"Where is your home, Corporal Finas?" Honor stepped forward, looking at the ghost with the same level iron gaze he always had. "We are on a time sensitive mission for the crown with limited supplies. We cannot risk taking up your quest if it would bring us too far from our goal. Svek is right. We cannot halt our mission to complete yours. However... if it can be done afterwards or during, I will bear your spirit and your blade back to where you belong. No brother left behind." He gives a small salute to the lower ranked officer.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam frowns, suppressing the visions of Finas's merciful death.  Better to have died fighting than to have lived, knowing that you failed those you loved.  Despite the visions, he attempts to lift the blade, and fails.  "An unpleasant tale.  And a testimony to the pointless of the war."
He then releases the sword, and steps back, as Honor steps up, and makes an offer.

----------


## Amnestic

"I've been waiting years; a few more weeks or months isn't going to kill me." He pauses, his open expression clearly hoping for a smile or other appreciation for the dead man's joke. "But seriously, a promise of help in the future is better than being sat around here. Eston's my home, up north."

*Spoiler: Int (History) Eston*
Show


*Spoiler: DC1*
Show

Why is it called Eston if it's to the north? Shouldn't it be Northon?


*Spoiler: DC5*
Show

A small city on the north-western edge of Cyre. It was major location for House Cannith.


*Spoiler: DC9*
Show

Eston saw at least a few sieges during the Last War but ultimately Cannith's interests - including three creation forges - there ensured it remained in Cyran hands. The city's prosperity was primarily based upon mining, as there was a significant amount of metal and mineral resources in the area. It had, at one time, a lightning rail route. 


*Spoiler: DC14*
Show

When the Mourning occurred, the surrounding area sank, putting the previously landlocked Eston onto the edge of the Brey River. This groundsink caused massive earthquakes through the city, and reportedly much of it has now since collapsed. It was here that most of Cannith's most prominent members were lost.


*Spoiler: DC19*
Show

Mournland-mutated giants recently crossed the Brey River from Eston to lay siege against Angwar Keep in Thrane, attacking at night. At dawn, they returned across the water to Eston once more. No reason for the attack has been discovered, and Thrane remains on watch for any further incursions.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam frowns at Finas's words, ignoring the joke, and focusing on Eston.  After a few moments, he meets Finas's eyes.  "What do you know about what happened to Eston during the Mourning?"

----------


## Amnestic

Finas forms and 'X' with his arms, which is a little confusing on the eyes since his spirit is still see-through. "Zip, zilch, zero, nada, and nothing. I died before it happened. All I know about what happened with the Mourning is what people have told me when they wandered past - and most of 'em weren't very talkative. I got the gist of it though. I think." 

He steps up to Honor, who is not far off three times Finas' height. "This is going to feel weird, but try not to fight back against it." The halfling spirit places a hand on Honor's leg, and then immediately blips out of sight.

*Spoiler: Honor*
Show


For a moment your mind goes black, your consciousness floating in a void as your senses are eclipsed and occupied by Finas, the spirit taking control of your body. You feel yourself jerk forward, limbs moved on strings puppeted by someone other than you. Any hope of control is torn away as your sight and senses are filled with memories of Finas. Whether intentional or otherwise, the spirit's memories appear as blips and images in your mind - clearly separate from your own, and yet becoming ones you're intimately familiar with. Sensations you'd never felt before, from a perspective you'd never held. A family. Loves lost. Nights under the stars. The warmth of a freshly made meal around a table. The stench of warm blood, ice-cold mud, and even colder steel on the battlefield. The emptiness of death. It's too much to take in all at once, and much of it is delivered as emotional sensations instead of _moments_. 



Honor shudders for a moment, takes a step forward and then promptly loses their balance, falling face first into the dirt. "Think I'm gonna leave fine motor control to you," the warforged states, though the cadence and accent are immediately recognisable as belonging to someone else. The metallic creature crawls, entirely ungracefully, over to Finas' fallen blade and takes it into hand.

*Spoiler: Honor*
Show


The sensations fade, and you find yourself on your knees in the dirt, staring at Finas' blade in your hand. Instead of the myriad of sensations before, all you feel in your heart is a deep sense of regret, tinged with despair. Sensations which might be somewhat alien, and yet - perhaps due to Finas - you can intuitively name and understand. Your heart...hurts.

"Wouldn't blame you for ending it here, but otherwise...thanks. Don't drop the sword though, I don't know what would happen if I got too far from it. Nothing good, probably, but sheathing it should be fine." His voice echoes in your mind, as if it were your own, yet not still at a distance. You have full control over your body once more, though the niggling in the back of your mind tell you that if he wished it Finas could assert control at near any time now that you've let him in.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




*"Honour?"* the Iron Witch said cautiously. *"Are you unharmed?"*

The Witchling descended from the witch's hat, dashing over on its tiny legs to the much bigger construct. It grabbed Honour's cheek-equivalents with its little hands and peered into his eyelights, as if trying to see who was now in the mechanical brain behind the glassy ovals of the warforged's eyes. It cocked its head to the side and peered closer, almost nose-to-faceplate with him.

Inside her head, the Witch was hissing in annoyance. Helping a wayward spirit find peace was one thing, and entirely commendable - but the Mournlands were a bad place to take ghosts on as passengers (or, as it seemed, pilots) while still concerned with other risky ventures.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek laughs at Finas' joke, but stops when Honor volunteers to host the ghost. Svek is afraid at first when Honor stumbles but it then appears that the warforged is unharmed. As the Iron Witch checks on Honor, Svek turns to the others. 

*"I assume we're all ok with this. If Honor is, than I am. Is everyone ready?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
4 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 22/25

Flashes of impossible memories. Feelings and sensations that are simply not possible for a warforged. Honor was in so much shock, so stunned, that he didn't even notice the fall into the mud, or the crawl to recover the blade. When the Iron Witch questioned him, Finas responded first. "I... uhhhhh... we..." a weak hand reached up, unsure whether is is flesh and blood or wood and steel, but only certain that there is a large metal mace that has spilled the insides of his head across the ground. Honor's eyelights blinked, wavered, and then came on brighter than normal. Gently, he reached up and brushed the Witchling away with a surprisingly gentle coax. 

It was Honor, finally regaining his composure, who stood up from the mud and finished the sentiment. "I am unharmed. I feel... strange. Hungry... never felt that before... but... operational. Finas is allowing me control." The warforged removed a rag from his bag and began wiping off the dirt. Feeling an intense need to look at the rag, Honor brought it before his vision. His eyelights winked out momentarily, and a vivid image of a bloody rag held in a small, flesh hand dominated his mind for several seconds before they flickered back on and he saw dirt and muck in an steel palm. Honor's jaw fell an inch and a half as a fresh wave of emotional sensation and impossible memory washed over him like a foreign tide in a strange sea.

_"Corporal Finas, it would seem I am at your mercy, awash in your memories, and having difficulty operating at full efficiency. Please do not make me regret assisting a fellow son of Cyre."_ Honor stared at the rag a moment longer, part of him sure he felt non-existent blood on steel skin, before putting it into his maintenance bag.  

"We should make haste. The sooner we conclude our mission, the sooner I can aid Corporal Finas, and the sooner we... I... can return to normal."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a d10 HD for the short rest, got 12 healing. Spent 3 Lay on Hands for the remaining missing HP. Back to full and ready to rumble.

----------


## Amnestic

_"It's not like I've done this before either,"_ Finas' voice echoes in Honor's head. _"Don't think I've got much choice in what gets shared."_

Taking Honor's direction under advice, the party finishes their breather, packs up and continues moving along the tracks. You are, thankfully, unassailed by further lightning elementals or rogue spirits as you keep walking along the ruined lightning rail tracks, occasionally being forced off the beaten path by land shifts or a sudden abyss. Day and night don't mean a whole lot in the Mournland, with the difference between the grey twilight of high noon and deepest night being minimal at best, but as you begin to flag and feel the need for sleep and rest, you spot a large encampment of perhaps twenty or so small tents, along with  few larger ones. 

Cooking fires, along with a central bonfire, still burn in the camp, and around one such cooking fire are four humanoid figures who stand motionless, watching the flames. You can't see any other figures aside from these four, and at your current distance you can't make out any notable features of them. Judging by one of the ruined flags flying over the camp, this was a Cyran location in the past. A short palisade surrounds the perimeter, but it's one that can easily be seen over and through, and bears no threat or hindrance to people taking their time at crossing, only those in a hurry.

----------


## Archmage1

As Honor is possessed, and control restored, Adam watches warily, knowing just how badly this can go, but to his great relief, things seem to go smoothly, as does the travel, despite a few minor detours.

However, just as the day seemed to be growing long, shelter arrived.  Or potential shelter, Adam wasn't sure which, and this being the Mournlands, the truth of the matter could be anything.  Not seeing any signs of defensive actions, except for four motionless figures around a campfire, Adam frowns, suspicions growing in his mind that perhaps this was a message.

*Spoiler: OOC suspicion rolls.*
Show


(1d20+8)[*15*] Insight, are these figures aware of us at all?
(1d20+8)[*13*] Perception, are these figures all that are present?  Are there more hiding?
(1d20+8)[*13*] Medicine, distant doctoring?  Are they alive?

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8}

There are no hard feelings from Aanash about not getting to 'host' the spirit. If anything he looks amused at Honor's discomfort. "Hungry, eh? Wonder if you're the first warforged to experience that!"


Looking out at the abandoned - _formerly_ abandoned - war camp, Aanash pulls out his hammer and spins it with a flourish. Lots of places for an ambush to hide. Such excitement waiting for them just down the plains. "What a convenient place to stay. Think they have made preparations to entertain guests?"

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+2)[*7*] Perception to look for signs of recent activity around the campsite

----------


## Amnestic

The figures are too far off to make out too much, but given that they are motionless they might not be alive. Or they could be warforged, or petrified, or simply very good at standing perfectly still. You can see no other figures or occupants at a distance - the fires throughout the camp might imply that there are others, but you can't say for certain. Aside from the fires though, the camp appears to be in a state of disrepair and looks relatively abandoned. The lack of sentries watching the gate, or indeed anyone keeping a lookout, likewise implies that there aren't others and the camp has been neglected.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek looks at the figures that aren't moving at all. He grows more concerned as something doesn't seem right about this place. He knows this camp shouldn't exist here. 

*"We're in the Mournland. No one sets up camps in here. Where are the guards? Why aren't those people moving at all? This seems wrong to me."*

He thinks that since we already have two quests, there's no reason to start another one and investigate this camp. He would be perfectly happy to just keep going and leave this place. But he knows his role. He will defer to Adam and Honor since they outrank him. So instead, he just leaves it at raising his concerns without giving his opinion on our next course of action. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam, having looked it over, nods his head at Anash's words.  "No movement.  Either they're dead, very well trained warforged, or this is a trap."  He takes another look, and sighs.  "I suppose we should investigate, and find out what's going on.  Or send someone more skilled in stealth closer, to see if there is anything further that we could find out."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
4 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 22/25

"We...I... am unsuited for recon purposes. Who is good at getting close unseen and unheard?" Honor looks on at the encampment with suspicious eyes, searching for any risk or threat, but finding none, which just made him feel even more nervous. "Surge, perhaps?"

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 6 tHP
Concentration: -

The necromancy at display here is a bit too much for Surge to handle. He watches the stages of bargaining with the ghost, always too slow to formulate a protest or reaction in time. Truth be told, Surge was against helping the halfling, since it was immensely impractical. But leaving a brother in arms was not like Surge either, and even when he had not served in the war itself, he was immensely proud and happy to call Cyrians a family. A smile flitting across his bearded face. I was going to protest, but you guys made up your mind already. And I am no one not to aid a Cyrian, considering what your country has offered me.



*At the dead encampment:*

We are no war band but you can simply give the command rather than loudly thinking what we know already. I am back with intel in a jiffy. Surge never protested the rather dangerous work of scouting. It was part of his job, and the awkward group attention on him doing his simple work was odd. Though remember that I know a trick or two to move us ALL into range of this camp. I suspect warforged or undead, personally.

*Spoiler*
Show

Survival (2d20)[*1*][*16*](17)+6 (adv. due to Natural Explorer)
*Spoiler: Tracking creatures*
Show

While tracking other creatures, you also learn their exact number, their sizes, and how long ago they passed through the area.

Stealth (1d20+9)[*23*] (if detected, will double move back to my allies, Zephyr Strike if detected in melee range).

----------


## Amnestic

Surge creeps closer to the encampment, darting from cover to cover - though it's sparse. Thankfully it doesn't seem to be needed. When he gets closer it's clear that the figures aren't warforged, nor do they seem to be people. The open faceguards reveal nothing but a black emptiness within. The suits appear to be empty, standing watch over nothing. Now closer it's easier to see that they're not the only abandoned apparel. Clothing and other objects are scattered around the camp as if those wearing them simply vanished. A pile of clothes rests on a chair, its trouser legs dangling into empty boots. Elsewhere a tunic and leggings have fallen forwards, carried by momentum of the wearer no longer there. A pot sits overturned, its contents long since dried into the hard ground.

It doesn't look recent. There's a thick layer of dust settled over the camp, unsettled only by the wind. Yet the flames still burn.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (8}

"_I_ am about as subtle as a bull in a pottery shop," Aanash concurs with Honor, staying back and letting the professional scout handle this. He squats down and looks on from afar as Surge approaches the camp.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

*"I'll keep an eye on Surge in case he gets into trouble."*

While not a professional scout, and not nearly as stealthy as Surge, Svek can stay fairly quiet and is relatively inconspicuous, so he flies forward just a little to get a better look for himself and to keep an eye on Surge as he explores. 

He waits in between Surge and the party in case there is any trouble. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 6 tHP
Concentration: -

Instead of interacting with ANYTHING Surge returns, now faster as he does not need to try and hide anymore. There's nothing in that place. It's as if the people there vanished from one second to another. And we know this place is uninhabited for at least a few years. The fires burn from the Day of the Mourning. There is a significant amount of worry and disturbedness in Surge's words.

We can investigate, but it is probably smartest not to dig too deep. Maybe we can find a few non-decaying rations or similar.

*Spoiler*
Show

How does foraging in the Mournland even work? Does Surge just know where to find food that never spoils with age? Does it simply fail?

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
4 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 22/25

"I see no reason to linger. It is unlikely that a place like this will have anything to aid our mission, and our mission is paramount. We should move on." Distant memories of hunger stir at Surge's mention of food, but Honor keeps these to himself.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam nods at Honor's words.  "It grows late, but we should press on."  He gestures to the camp.  "It doesn't seem that staying here is a good omen, should we wish to leave."

----------


## Amnestic

After scoping out the camp, the party decides to leave it be - the ghosts of the past can haunt the flames in peace.

You continue on for as long as your feet will carry you but eventually rest is needed. You select a small hillock as your resting point, giving you visibility of the area around you should any creatures or foul environmental hazards make an approach, and settle in for the 'night', though in truth the passage of time is forever difficult to judge when the light never really changes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Decide how you're going to feed/water yourself for the day - and if you're consuming goodberry wine or not for health restoration, along with any other long rest preparations to make.

I'll assume that Honor stays on watch for much of the night since they don't sleep, but if anyone else wants to stay up put that down.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 6 tHP
Concentration: -

Though genuinely in need of a bit of rest and recovery, Surge will gladly offer to stay watch for a few hours. His eyes pierce the horizon even in blackest night, and he would want to watch the camp while the divine servants do their prayer. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Lay on Hands is possible without wine, right? So I cast Goodberry (1d12)[*8*] at the start of the rest and drink my own drink. With my luck, I will be haunted by spooky ghost berries.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

During the evening, Svek first waits to see if anyone offers goodberries or created water with their remaining spells. If no one offers, he eats his own rations and drinks his own water. Overnight, Svek sleeps in his small bedroll and takes his turn at watch wherever he is assigned. 

*"I can take whatever shift you want me to."*

His dark skin, small size, and excellent night vision usually make him a pretty good watch.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"How long until we planned to make our camp?" Aanash asks, peering at the campsite from afar. "Should one already be prepared for us, could we not use it?" In the end however it is too eerie for the others, so he shrugs and marches on.

When time comes to set up a camp of their own, he stretches and takes a seat. "I find it easier to stay up than to wake up, mm? I can join in first watch." He unfurls one of his personal ration packs, a crumbly flat bread stuffed with dried vegetables and sprinkled with a light sprinkle of sawdust for seasoning. And of course a helping of water. Staying hydrated when exerting yourself is important.

No need has he of their wine just yet.

----------


## Archmage1

Having checked over the campsite, Adam nods.  "This will be perfect.  Clear lines of sight are about the best we can hope for in the Mournlands.  If anyone needs water or food, I have some extra."

As the plan for watches are suggested, Adam looks to Honor, before looking at everyone else.  "I think setting up a simple rotation should work.  Aanash, myself, Surge, then Svek.  We each take two hour watches, before rotating.  In the next night, I can take first watch, then Surge, Svek, and The Iron Witch.  Honor, I believe, can keep reasonably aware throughout the night?"  He gives Honor another look.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54 Temp HP 11
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
4 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 2/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 15/25

Honor finds a seat on a rock, eases down to a sentry's position, and turns to Adam. "I will watch throughout the night. I do not tire easily. However, two sets of eyes would be wiser, as I am not infallible. I just ask that they do not expect me to be good company. I am... anti-social." Honor's face turned slightly towards Aanash, watching him eat his ration bread out of the corner of his eye with... curiosity. Perhaps ill understood longing? Perhaps nothing.

----------


## Amnestic

Your watches pass mercifully quietly. Figures and shades occasionally pop up in the distance, shifting against the sands, but none approach, and they might just be figments of your imagination. Finas stays mostly quiet, though at one point he starts counting clouds, trees, and whatever else he can see to pass the time inside Honor's head. _"You get used to finding your own entertainment when you're stuck in one spot for years,"_ he offers by way of explanation.

Eventually - though perhaps not quickly enough for Honor's own sanity - you feel well rested enough to continue on, greeting a morning that looks identical to high noon, dusk and midnight. As you pack up your belongings you spot a ball of flame rolling across the wilderness, surrounded by what seems to be the shell of a barn or similar building, burned out and burning, yet still intact. On the winds you catch the echo of a woman's scream from the flames, but it neither moves towards you nor is it in your path, and at its speed it seems unlikely you could catch it - if you even wanted to.

Not long into your morning journey you spot a small stone building surrounded by a wooden spike barricades. From the crumbled spire and architecture the building may have once been a church or temple, but it stands alone, with only wide piles of cracked stone and splintered wood to mark the village or town that was once there. A few patchwork tarps are set up inside the perimeter of the barricades, and flickering campfire light highlights the ruined stone of the church wall, though the figures beside them don't need the heat.

From your south-westerly approach you can see four figures outside, but there could easily be more inside as they look to be on watch. They don't seem to have spotted you yet, but while the rubble is widespread the portions of it aren't sufficient to offer as cover to make an unseen approach. If you wish to get close, they will see you.

*Spoiler: Int (History or Religion) The Blades*
Show


*Spoiler: DC8*
Show


A relatively new philosophy, faction, or (according to some) cult of Warforged, they seem primarily based inside the Mournland. They are a disciplined - if brutal - military force, and are viewed as such by many.



*Spoiler: DC13*
Show


Blades are not a typical religion or philosophy in that they place no special value around a spiritual existence and care little for the notion of a soul. With no evidence of the distant gods, they instead put their faith and worship in that which they can see: The Lord of Blades. This faith seems to provide tangible benefits, creating a positive feedback loop between the two.

Though still relatively new to Khorvaire their philosophy has made an impact across the Five Nations owing to their (perceived or actual) Warforged-supremacist, stating that they were meant to rule over Eberron. Encounters between Blades and non-warforged typically ends in violence, and is rarely productive.



*Spoiler: DC19*
Show


Though many believe that The Blades are nothing but an aggressive military force this isn't quite true: the Lord of Blades often sends servants into any city or settlement with a notable warforged population to help convert those to his cause. Disciplined and controlled, a Blade can interact peaceably with "temporaries" (as the non-warforged are sometimes called by Blades) if ordered to maintain their cover or not engage.





*Spoiler: Int (History or Religion) Godforged*
Show


*Spoiler: DC8*
Show


The Godforged are a sect of warforged who believe that their souls were bestowed upon them by a construct god - the Becoming God - and seek to build their god a body, that they might inhabit this world also.




*Spoiler: DC13*
Show


The majority of the Godforged are located inside the Mournland, scouring the ruins of Cyre for pieces to both enhance themselves (which is viewed as a method of worship for their god) and to build the Becoming God's body. While they do have adherents who reside outside of the Mournland, these tend to be a rarity. Typically, the reason given for their focus on the Mournland is that this is where the Genesis Forge was built by House Cannith, and many Godforged believe that the Genesis Forge is a key component of their god's construction.

Warforged who worship the Becoming God are typically non-hostile so long as they are not interfered with, but equally take any attempt to interfere with their journey as a personal affront, and may react poorly. 



*Spoiler: DC19*
Show


Some Godforged have taken to crafting a 'dragonmark' - the Mark of the Becoming - to their bodies. They are aware of dragonmarks, and that they have a connection to the draconic prophecy, and so their own destiny must likewise be something they can forge for themselves, just as they can forge their god a body. Marks of the Becoming vary in shape, though all bear the central feature of an opening construct eye. 





*Spoiler: Int (History or Religion) Reforged*
Show


*Spoiler: DC8*
Show

At their core, Reforged seek an identity beyond that of war machines. Of warforged, they are perhaps unusual in that they seek and seem to feel emotions at a much higher potency than most of their kind.


*Spoiler: DC13*
Show


Reforged are the least likely of the three major warforged philosophies to be found in the Mournland. Their drive to explore their place in the world makes them seek out places teeming with civilisation and life. Some Reforged believe that the apotheosis of their kind is to be become flesh and blood - true 'organics'. They typically espouse coexistence with other races. 



*Spoiler: DC19*
Show


There is no official Reforged organisation or hierarchy, but instead a loose, appropriately organic network of individuals who share the same belief and aid each other in spreading and exploring their philosophy which is generally centred around four maxims:
I choose, therefore I live. 
The purpose of life is living.
All living beings have the right to choose.
Some choices demand punishment.

The exact interpretations and how these maxims are implemented differs depending on the individual, as is the case for any philosophy.

----------


## Archmage1

Awakening, and taking care of his morning duties, Adam takes a long look around the barren wastes of the Mournlands, before finishing packing his equipment, tightening the last strap of his armor, and swinging his pack up onto his back.

After a few hours of hiking, Adam's eyes narrow as he takes in the sights ahead.  "Looks like another expedition.  Perhaps they might have word of the prior expedition?  Or else they're Blades or Godforged, which might be more of an issue.  With luck, one that can be resolved with words, rather than blades."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

*At Camp*

Sitting on the edge of the hill, Aanash looks over at Honor staring and grins, a couple of pieces of bread stuck to his bear trap teeth. "Do you wonder if illusionists could conjure feelings of taste and fullness?" he ponders, aloud. "Oh, or _touch_," he adds with an eyebrow wiggle. "These could be quite profitable endeavors, especially among the Reforged. I should consider patenting the idea!"

*The Morning*

Come their distant encounter with the screaming barn blaze across the broken plains, Aanash watches from afar curiously. "I have heard the term _barn burner_ used in this land. Is that a name for such creatures?"

Turning his attention to the ruined temple ahead, he shrugs at Adam. "A friendly encounter is best begun openly, no? If they are Godforged, perhaps we can earn friendship by helping them to gather materials. And if Blades," Aanash grins and pats his fist. "I could use some exercise if they are in such a mood."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +9 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

The night is relatively uneventful for a night in the Mournlands so Svek covers his shift without incident and sleeps well the rest of the night. He feels safe with the others surrounding him. 

When they reach the warforged camp, he initially scurries and hides, but then when Aanash suggest stalking to them, Svek sees the value in that.

*"I agree. Let's see who they are. Not all warforged are bad. Look at Honor here. He's as good as they come."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 6 tHP
Concentration: -

First and foremost, warforged were tools. Surge emphases the past as weapons of war, but he has made it quite clear he has more than just accepted Honor and other friendly warforged as a fully sentient beings. Be they servants of the Lord of Blades, cultists in search of the Genesis forge to awaken their construct god or Reforged looking for a way to become flesh matters little.

What do we have to gain from such an encounter? Bloodshed is only our concern. With due respect to Honor, but we have nothing to win from this but pain. Unless you are out to loot these creatures; my bow can easily pierce their metallic hides.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head firmly at Surge's words.  "We could use the information they might provide.  If they are hostile, then yes, that would be not good.  On the other hand, we are looking for a missing expedition, and if these are hostile, they may have been involved.  I don't want to fight them.  I want to talk to them, but if they won't talk, then I think we will have little alternative."

His mind made up, and his confidence certain, Adam starts to approach the warforged openly, the banner on his back, and his shield on his arm.  His hammer remains clipped to his belt.  He also watches them warily, looking for signs that they would choose to attack, rather than to talk.
(1d20+8)[*21*] Insight.

----------


## Amnestic

It doesn't take more than a few moments for the sentries on guard to spot Adam - when not trying to conceal oneself, you tend to stick out from the drab scenery that surrounds you. One leans to the other and murmurs something you cannot hear, before turning their back on you and entering the building. The remaining watcher speaks up, their voice carrying across the windless wastes. "Hold there. State your name and purpose." A blade rests undrawn on their hip, but one of their arms ends not in a hand but rather in an armbow with an arrow knocked and ready. The wary lookout does not, however, point it at Adam.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam calmly stops, and smiles up at the watcher.  "Good morning!  I'm Adam, formerly of Cyre, on route to Kalazart.  I was hoping that you might have some information about potential threats in the area, or word of any other expeditions that might be out here."  He continues to hold his hands well away from his weapons as he speaks, manifestly unthreateningly.

----------


## Amnestic

"We don't have anything for you, be on-" "Now now, let's not be hasty." Another warforged wearing a long tattered hooded poncho appears and lays a hand on the sentry's shoulder. They share a wordless look, and the newcomer nods, then turns back to you. "Adam, was it? You may call me Delver. This place is something of a waystation for pilgrims on their journey, with some passing through. I am not familiar with any expeditions to Kalazart but others here may have heard of them if you want to speak with them." The warforged, eyesockets unblinking, makes a pointed head turn of scoping the area. "I assume you are not alone? Few brave the Mournland without company."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek follows along with Adam, walking directly behind him. He is easy to overlook at his height so he takes no offense at the warforged asking Adam if he is alone. Instead he just pops his head out beside Adam's legs and waves up at their new hosts.

*"Uh. Hello. I'm Svek. Down here. So do you all live here? There are pilgrims going into the Mournland? What are they looking for?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), 
Concentration: -

Surge positioned themselves in the vicinity. Close enough to be heard properly without overly shouting, far enough so thrown weapons might not reach them. With his bow in the left and an arrow in the right, the shifter kneels down. You are correct. We are scavengers looking for something to be salvagable. These strange lands give plenty of interesting things, and even more danger. Are you friend or foe?

----------


## Amnestic

"Who would answer 'foe'?" Delver turns Surge's question back on him with a light chuckle that echoes metal in his throat. "As I said, it's a waystation. People come and people go, though we rarely entertain the fleshed. Not many of your make it this far. It's not your land anymore. As for what they seek...you'd have to ask them. A dozen pilgrims will give you twenty answers and then some. You are welcome to step inside, so long as you keep your weapons out of hand."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor strides towards the assembly formed by his companions and these warforged sentries, saying nothing but taking a prominent position amongst his allies, just in case his presence elicits some change from the warforged to display their allegiances.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Strolling casually down alongside Honor after hanging back due to his admittedly intimidating appearance, Aanash grins and places his hands in front of him in a bow. "_Namaste_, metal friends. I am Aanash, one who is a little flesh and a little metal myself," he introduces himself jovially. "And perhaps a little Mournland," he adds with a 'dash of salt' motion of his hands.

----------


## Archmage1

Spending a second or two scrutinizing Delver and the sentry's fundamental reliability while Svek, Surge, Honor and Anash introduce themselves, Adam nods at Delver's offer.  "We would be delighted to visit your waystation, and ask if the pilgrims you are protecting have seen anyone else."

With that, he continues his approach, armor clanking just a touch as he continues to keep his hands well away from his weapons.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek again follows along with Adam, staying at his side. He has no weapons so it's easy to keep his hands off of them. He introduces himself to anyone inside. 

*"Hello. I'm Svek."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Amnestic

Delver beckons you in, past the sentry who remains on watch and on guard, eyeing you all warily. Though the exterior of the building was still recognisable as a church, much of the interior has been replced. Rather than wooden pews for seating there are numerous bedrolls scattered about the place on the floor, almost haphazardly. Rather than bearing religious totems or icons in the corner, there are barrels of water and pots of oil. Only a stone altar remains, dominating the far side of the single hall building, but again any of its original use has been replaced, as it bears only practical tools for repair and work instead of any pieces of worship. Gaps in the building to the sides may have originally been vestries or other such rooms, but the walls are now opened to the Mournland air.

Aside from Delver and the two sentries you've seen, you count fourteen other warforged - two are on guard on the outside through one of the wall holes, but the remaining dozen are stood or sat about the main area speaking in hushed whispers atop the bedrolls. They have no need of sleep, of course, but perhaps they still find comfort in them. Dressed in ragged clothing, they very much look the part of disparate pilgrims with little but what they carry to their name. "Brothers and sisters, these scavengers are seeking news of Kalazart." It's difficult to tell, but there may be some uneasy motion at Delver's words from the other pilgrims. "Speak freely." 

With that, Delver moves to the altar, and begins busying himself with some of the objects atop the makeshift worktable, accompanied by one of the pilgrims.

----------


## Archmage1

Entering the small chapel, Adam looks around, quickly taking in the signs of whatever worship these pilgrims espoused, as well as the lack of anything marked Kundarark.  "A good day to you all.  We're a small group, one that's been sent to locate and rescue another group that may have passed here a couple of weeks ago.  Have any of you seen another expedition in that time frame?"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

Svek is nerver quite sure how his physical appearance will be taken by others, especially these warforged pilgrims, but he does his best to smile and introduce himself. He let's the conversation flow but eventually asks some of them these questions. 

*"Hello. I'm Svek. Where are you all going? What are you looking for? Have any of you come from Kalazart? Any news from that direction?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* [S] none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

The shifter takes a peculiar peek inside the chapel. He scans the room, looking for weaponry or heraldry of the Reforged. To his knowledge he finds little of either, marking this group as a party of Reforged rather than other more violent or zealous machine men. 

Surge's tense shoulders ease up a bit, not expecting to draw his bow or blade this early. If we may be of assistance, so you have a reason to aid us, maybe we can trade some exotic cog, crystal or other part of salvage for a bit of information. There is little we can offer now, but a mutual trade that helps us all could be a good use of our time. Only if there is something specific you aim for in the city. We organics don't do well for extended periods of time here, even smaller cuts won't heal and food is inedible. As such we won't have time to comb the whole city.

----------


## Amnestic

Few move to respond to your questions or greetings immediately. Indeed they seem to prefer to simply turn away and act as if you're not there at all, but one looks to Delver's back and seems to garner some courage or determination from doing so. "Y...yeah, I saw them. Four guys and a w...wagon heading down the t...t...tracks not far from the city." They stutter. "K...kept my d...d...d...d...distance from them."

*Spoiler: Passive Insight 13+*
Show


The stutter is a mechanical defect rather than worry - however, their repeated glances around the room and to the sentries say that something is clearly bothering them.




It is a sentry, rather than one of the assorted pilgrims, that responds to Surge. "Yes, _your_ kind isn't suited to this land anymore." They glance at Delver, who is making something of a racket at the far end of the building, before continuing. "We don't need any trade with softskins. Anything you take from the city is ours to begin with."

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Oddly enough the sparking hostility makes Surge more calm and assured. Maybe that is your opinion on the matter, but you cannot loot what you cannot find, do you? The shifter approaches the warforged in a bold maneuver showing his self assuredness. Like a part that repairs this creature's vocalizing unit. You would have fixed it if you had the parts, and do they have to suffer for your stubbornness? I thought your creed was one of self improvement?

He turns to the stuttering warforged and lays his hand on their shoulder, if permitted. Deal or no, do you know where I could find a part for you to help you? He turns to Delver. We can find almost anything if we have a rough idea where to look. Something you might lack.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam smiles kindly at the stuttering warforged.  "Thank you.  That matches the description we have for them.  Do you know how many days ago you saw them pass?"  He also looks over at The Iron Witch, and query in his eyes, but before he can ask, his attention is brought back to the sentry, and Surge's response, prompting a slight frown.
"Trade is essential, even if you don't actually need the results.  Not the wealth, but the interaction, the friendships, the contacts.  Used properly, they prevent war.  It's easy to incite rage against those you don't know, those you've never met.  But what if they have met you?  Know you?  Are friends with you?  It isn't certain, but it is helpful. He then shrugs.  "Of course, nobility tend to do their best to avoid such things, and they're often the ones to promote war, because they rarely pay the price."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Aanash, not really any good at the gentler questioning, hangs near the entrance of the temple. Hearing the warforged sentry claim everything in the city is already theirs' irks him, and he gives the warforged a side-eye. That sort of thinking was rampant back in the land of his birth, where the government thought that everything should be under its control. "Not really how it works," he says grimly. "The very idea spits on the soul of this place."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor strides into the church, eyes searching for signs of hostility from the warforged here. He had heard rumors of organizations of his people that were not innately hostile, but his mind was on the Blades, and his hand stayed close to his weapons as his friends spread out and began to ask the "locals" their questions. Honor, for his part, remained silent and withheld judgement for now. But he refused to be taken by surprise.

When the stuttering warforged relayed information on their quarry, Honor approached with keener interest for the situation. However, when the other warforged claimed ownership of all the salvage in the city, he oddly found his way next to Aanash and voiced agreement to his words. "As much as it belongs to anyone the wreckage of this place belongs to the people and the crown of Cyre. We may not possess the ability to claim it all, but that doesn't diminish our right to it. But... right does not mean much in the wastes of the Mournlands. So I will claim my people's salvage with my might instead."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5 Wand: 7/7 Wings 120/120
Conditions: 

Svek watches as the poor warforged stutters. _Surely these warforged could heal one of their own. The Mourning doesn't effect them as much._ Then when the guard claims that everything in the Mournland belongs to the warforged, Svek realizes that doesn't sound like Godforged or the Reforged. He has heard of a new sect called the Blades, but doesn't know much about them. Perhaps the sentry is one of these new warforged. 

He sneaks over to the smallest group he can find, or preferably even a solitary warforged, away from the sentry, and whispers to one of them, looking over his shoulder to make sure the sentry isn't paying attention to him.

*"Hello. Are you prisoners here? Do you need help?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Stealth: (1d20+6)[*18*]
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:*none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Amnestic

"What? N...n...no. We're h...h...here because we w...w...want to be. It's the only place we can be ours...s...s...s...s...selves." The stuttering warforged replies to Svek, seemingly taken aback by the question.

"If those who fled Cyre wish to live here once more let them try." The sentry barks a laugh. "Instead they send their _dogs_ to scavenge from us, to take from _our_ land as if we are not its inheritors." "Quite so brother!" Delver cuts in, drawing the attention of all in the room with a commanding voice. He now wields a blade and shield emblazoned with an eye motif, though from where he procured them isn't clear, they certainly weren't visible until just now. His casual tone remains, but where before he was welcoming, the facade has dropped and he now speaks with a preacher's voice. "You see?" He addresses the gathered flock. "They were invited in simply to ask questions, instead they say that we are _imperfect_ and in need of repairs, even as they suffer under this land while we stand tall. Did they consider that our comrade is satisfied with their situation? No. They see us as something to be 'fixed'. A _mistake_. They say that they have a right to pillage the bones of Cyre from beneath us, even though we were born from this land as much as they were. No! *More* than they were! The softskins took from us during the Last War. They took our rights. They took our lives. And now they take our rewards, _our_ land, with their leashed pets at the forefront." He juts a chin at Honor.

The assembled pilgrims murmur agreement and Delver's voice grows louder. "If they believed us their equals they would acknowledge our claim. That while others fled this land, the warforged stay. They think us weak!" A jeer reverberates the church around you. "Do the 'Cyrans' go to claim their land from the goblins? No! Do they go to claim it from the elves? No! They come to claim it from us! But we are not WEAK!" 

"I will not let them take it from us. Who stands with me!?" Another cheer. Those sitting have begun to stand, taking into hand sticks procured from beneath the bedrolls or rocks they took from the shattered ground. Delver points his blade at the party, his army, such as it is, assembled. "By blade and blood!" Though the stuttering one seems to hesitate a little, they too take up a weapon, and the rest of the gathered warforged echo the cry. *"By blade and blood!"*

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Delver's not very nice is he?

Adam's up.

*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Archmage1

Adam raises his hand, still empty before speaking, his voice, solemn.  "That is the thinking that led to the Last War, and the punishment reflected upon us all as a result.  To claim lands that belong to others, rather than trying to negotiate for mutual benefit.  To seize by the sword what might better have been crafted.  To drive others into mindless fury, to claim their rights, trampling everything they once stood for in the future.  We are not your enemies.  Please don't make me do this."  His final words are soft, almost inaudible, but in the silence left after the echoes of the warforged warcry, it seems to carry throughout the church.
As he finishes speaking, a scintillating orb of possibility floating in his hands, ready to be unleashed.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Attempting to talk them down, (1d20+3)[*16*] Persuasion
And readying Spirit Guardians, with the intention of casting it should they persist, but not targeting those who would choose not to fight.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 7/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch had kept quiet as they entered, cautious for the prospect of violence. At the stuttering warforged she had frowned thoughtfully, but while perhaps she could have fixed it, it probably wouldn't have been a quick job; for all her automatons, warforged were another thing entirely. 

The Witchling clinging to her lifted a hand plainatively to the other machines as if beseeching for peace. It's masters face was drawn into a grimace of - disappointment, perhaps.

*"What were you hoping to achieve by this?"* she said bitterly to the warforged preparing to attack, almost too quiet to hear, and began bring her longarm to bear. *"Damn it all."*

----------


## Amnestic

"*All* land is claimed by blade and blood." The sentry fires back to Adam, as he brings his blades to bear against Honor, one of them slicing past the warforged's defenses. "Why should this land be any different?" His comrades loose a volley as Adam's spell comes into fruition and cuts down some of those around him. His cloak grants him significant protection, and the arrows fly through where they _thought_ the Cyran was, only to grasp thin air and strike nothing.

Circling the edge of the conjured spirits, one of the pilgrims slams a rock into Svek's snout, raising it again, half out of fear and half out of earnest belief.




*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Cloak of Displacement does serious work, negating a crit on Adam and means he takes no damage from the blue+1 red sentry's ranged attacks, before they move out of line of sight into cover.

The red pilgrims all fall to Spirit Guardians.

Honor takes *5* slashing damage from one of the sentries. Svek takes *4* bludgeoning from one of the pilgrims, with the other one missing.

Surge and Iron Witch are up.

*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

*We offered peace and an outstretched hand and you spat in it!* Surge shouts as he invokes the winds and charges behind a bed(roll).

*Spoiler*
Show

Moving 1 left to Witchling's original position with Zephyr Strike: shooting the opponent directly north of Svek, then if that one is felled, Adam's enemy so Aanash can move freely. (2d20)[*12*][*6*](18)+12 for advantage, (1d20+12)[*15*] for the second attack
(1d8+9)[*10*] plus [roll[1d8[/roll] 3 force, second attack (1d8+9)[*11*]

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:11
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




With a harsh flap of her wings, the Witch launched herself straight up to hover, flapping, close to the roof of the ruined church and out of reach of any hands. She clicked something in on her longarm and pulled back the hammer. An omnious glow built within the barrel.

With a sharp bark, she pulled the trigger.

*"Danger close!"* 

A bead of fire, so bright it almost hurt to look at, shot in the centre of the church. There, for a split second, it smouldered, before it abruptly burst into a fireball, engulfing Delver and several of the pilgrims. With a sharp whistle, the Witchling readied its own miniture cannon and with a look of intense concentration shouldered it and fired a glassy beam into the smoke where Delver had stood.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Witchling rolls a 15 to hit and 7 for damage.

Fireball does 19 damage for a DC15 dex save for half.

----------


## Amnestic

Surge's swift movement carries them out of the melee to take cover by one of the water barrels, their arrow shots landing true in the two pilgrims to help free up Adam and Svek's movements, if only for a moment. When Witchling's blast soars through the air, Delver neatly blocks it with his shield, and when Iron Witch follows up with her burst of flame he does the same, wafting away the magical flames even as they leave a lingering wall of ignited bedrolls and scrap wood between you and the (apparent) leader.

"If Thrane marched on Breland, would you stand against them? Why then can we not defend our land?" Delver coyly needles. He raises his sword arm, pointing at Adam, and a rush of wind and tinkling magic escapes the blade tip. It flows over the flames, pierces past the spirits and strikes Adam not in his body but in his magic. The spirits fade, the spell ended all too soon. "We will do whatever we must to destroy those who would take what is ours!" A sentry responds to his call to action, slipping in past Honor to stab at Surge, catching himon the leg. 



*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Surge takes down two more pilgrims.
Witchling misses with their attack.

Delver makes his save vs. fireball so takes half damage. He uses his action to cast Dispel Magic, ending Spirit Guardians. He then uses his bonus action to command the southmost red sentry to attack Surge. They hit, dealing *4* slashing damage.

Aanash and Svek are up.

*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5 Wand: 7/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

Svek gets angry that the warforged attacked him. He can understand them attacking Honor, who likely just insulted them, but Svek was trying to help. And all he got for it was a rock to the snout. 

*"I just wanted to help!"*

But he couldn't let them just beat him with rocks. He had to stand up for himself. And maybe Adam and Honor were in danger now, so he does his best dragon impersonation and breathes acid on two of warforged next to him. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* breathes acid on the two blue warforged N and NE of him. (3d6)[*13*] acid damage, DC16 Dex save for half.
*Bonus Action:* cast Dragons Breath on himself
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* if the one to his NE drops, he flies up and two squares south. If he is still up, Svek stays where he is.
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* Dragons Breath

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Holding up his hands as Delver gives his speech, Aanash waves them and mocks in a deep voice, "Ooh, we're angry warforged, we were born into slavery." Dropping his hands, he flips his hammer up into his waiting grip. "We share a common fate, _saava_. Yet if you think that angry words are enough to make the land - _this land_ of _all lands_ - respect you, then you are a fool."

While his companions make short work of the rest of the pilgrims, Aanash walks through the chaos towards the stuttering one. He'd hesitated, but still taken a swing at Svek. Aanash begins to spin his hammer, building up sonic force in a bubble around it. "You are no warrior, Stutters. Do yourself a favor, and go down easily," he advises, throwing himself forward to slam his weapon into the warforged's torso and hopefully knock him out of the fight.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Move 2 SE, 1 E.
Booming Blade Attack on last pilgrim, NL damage.
(1d20+8)[*21*] to hit
(1d10+5)[*13*] bludgeoning + (1d8)[*3*] thunder damage
(2d8)[*7*] more thunder damage if he tries to move away

----------


## Amnestic

Svek's acid exhalation appears far more effective against the warforged than it was against the lightning elemental, and the two engulfed in the substance fall to the ground, clutching at their faces and bodies as they try in vain to wash it away before falling still. Aanash adds his thunderous blow to the final pilgrim, who collapses to the floor due to a particularly painful but apparently non-lethal slam to the chest. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Svek takes down two with the acid breath, and Aanash mops up the final pilgrim.

Honor and Adam are up.


*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head sadly as he takes in the abrupt death and destruction that had overtaken the formerly innocuous church.  His eyes then meet with Delver's, over the flames.  "If you hadn't incited them into blinding fury by your lies, they'd all be alive right now, and we would be gone.  But your hatred for what happened in the past just caused history to repeat itself.  Always, in war, do the innocent suffer.  But I think we've had enough of your cruelty."
With that, Adam casts a spell, and the crackling of the flames seems to cease, despite them still moving.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Talking, and casting Silence, centered on a point ~10 feet in front of Delver.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor steps forward towards the silenced flames, stowing his hammer and drawing a javelin. He didn't care if the weakling warforged struck out at him- their blows were ineffective enough that he would shrug it off with ease. Marching forward, he called out to the leader of these misguided cultists with a commanding tone. 

"Your fight is with me, Delver. Do not throw away your disciples without putting your own iron at risk."

Then he threw the javelin through the flames.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move 30 ft closer to Delver, provoking and AoO from the warforged near Honor. Standard action throw a javelin- (1d20+7)[*10*] and (1d6+4)[*10*] damage. Bonus action compel duel- wisdom save (1d20)[*5*] or else its a cage match for me and ol' Delver.

----------


## Amnestic

Delver knocks aside the thrown javelin with ease, but the words from Honor do seem to entice him to battle. It comes none-too-soon, as Adam's bubble of silence wraps around the warforged leader and blots out any clanks of metal or the raging of the nearby fire.

Having seen them shots ineffective against Adam, the others retarget, instead choosing to loose their arrows and blades against other targets. Surge nimbly evades the ones brought his way, but the archers from beyond the church room manage to land a crucial blow against the flying Iron Witch, and another manages to scrape their arrow across Svek's scales before taking cover once more.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Iron Witch gets crit for *18* piercing damage.

Svek gets popped for *4* piercing damage.

Surge and Iron Witch are up.



*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

As his wind spell is broken, Surge nonetheless does not stop in his movement. In one fluid motion he stows his bow and draws a silvery blade. Not needing to block, just dodge the few clumsy blows, he brings his blade to work with the warforged. Surge does not try to cut the vital sinewlike strings that work the body of the creature but instead targets to slow and disable the construct.

*Spoiler*
Show

Two attacks with silver longsword (2d20)[*7*][*5*](12)+8 each, for (2d8)[*2*][*7*](9)+5 damage each.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 31/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch grunted as something hit her breastplate hard enough to knock the wind out of her. Her flapping wings stilled for a second before she caught herself. 

Her wings carried her sharply outside and onto the ragged roof of the church. There, in the cover provided by the architecture, she leaned over the edge and fired a ray of frost at one of the sentries below.

*"I'm fine,"* she grumbled at the Witchling's concern. 

She'd had worse. Most of the blow seemed to have been absorbed by the magic from earlier.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Witch flies south, then up, and takes cover on the roof. Not sure how you'd represent that on the map, though. 

Shoots at the sentry at the lower left. 20 to hit, 14 frost damage, enemy slowed by 10ft
Witchling shoots at the same. 15 to hit, 5 force damage.

----------


## Amnestic

The one-two punch of Iron Witch and her Witchling pet bring down the sentry before they can loose another arrow, adding their body to the mounting pile. Surge's wicked fast blade lashes out at the his own target, and while they land a slashing against their arm, the warforged pulls up their blade fast enough to parry the second. 

Delver - silently - answers the challenge issued by Honor, compelled by spell. He rushes forward, leaping over the flames and unleashing a triple slash combo with a surprising amount of speed for his size. The first two Honor blocks, but the final blow slips through the defenses to land true. The blade sizzles with magical energy, and Honor instinctively feels its attempt to disrupt the spell holding Delver back.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Iron Witch and Witchling together manage to down the targeted Sentry.

Surge hits once, misses with the other attack.

Delver hits Honor for *6* slashing damage. Concentration has not been rolled on Compelled Duel, but it is made with a -1d4 to the roll.

*Aanash, Svek, Honor, and Adam are now up.*

*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor feels the warforged's blade take hold, but he also feels the innate resistance to damage of his tuned and tailored body turn the blade away from any of his more serious mechanisms. Twisting his body, he dislodges Delver's blade and brings Onatar's Wrath to bear, the red glowing hammer attempting to smash the cult leader, infused with the raw authority of Honor's Oaths as well.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Two attacks. (1d20+7)[*18*] to hit, with (2d6+4)[*3*][*4*](7) bludgeoning damage and (2d6)[*4*][*6*](10) fire damage. Will reroll 1's and 2's in discord, as well as any crits. Second attack- (1d20+7)[*25*] to hit, with (2d6+4)[*1*][*6*](7) (rerolled the 1 into a 6 for damage) bludgeoning damage and (2d6)[*6*][*4*](10) fire damage. If either attack hits I'll pump a level 1 smite into it, for (2d8)[*3*][*7*](10) radiant damage.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

Svek decides he needs to do more than just breath acid on the masses around him. He flies around Aanash. As he does, he pulls out his wand and shoots a ray of green light at Delver, trying to paralyze the man. He then makes sure he can see both Delver and the eastern sentry. He roars, his voice thundering loud and deep.

*"Grovel!"*

As soon as that is complete, Svek retreats, exits the building, and gets behind the wall.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Action:* Uses Wand of Paralysis on Delver, DC15 CON save or paralyzed. ((1d20)[*9*] + CON)
*Bonus Action:* casts Quickened Command, DC16, ((1d20)[*8*] + WIS) on the sentry to the east. 
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* Move NE 2 squares so he can see both Delver and the East Sentry. Use action and bonus action, then return to 1 square south and 1 east of his current location. 
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* Dragons Breath
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Flexing his neck and spinning the hammer in his hand, Aanash picks his way through the fallen Warforged with a regretful glance down, before locking eyes with the sentry outside to his right. Grabbing his weapon in both hands, he swings it in from the side, aiming to throw the Warforged into the wall and knock them out with the force of its impact.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Move 4 NE, 2 N.
Booming Blade Attack on Red Sentry for NL damage.
(1d20+8)[*19*] to hit
(1d10+5)[*6*] bludgeoning + (1d8)[*2*] thunder damage
(2d8)[*14*] more thunder damage if he tries to move away

----------


## Archmage1

Adam, not one to pass up a clear opportunity to achieve victory, quickly moves up to stand next to Honor, drawing his hammer as he moves before raising it high over his head as a ray of sunlight seems to illuminate his hammer as he brings it down on Delver's frozen form.
*Spoiler*
Show


Moving to stand next to Honor, and casting Divine Mark on Delver.
Advantage on the attack, and auto-crit from paralysis.
(1d20+6)[*26*]
(1d20+6)[*18*] adv

(2d8+3)[*16*] Bludgeoning  + (2d6)[*11*] Radiant
The next ally that hits Delver will inflict a bonus 2d6 radiant damage.

----------


## Amnestic

The thin beam from Svek's wand strikes Delver in the chest and his limbs instantly lock up, preventing movement. The barked command does similar to the nearby sentry, and after Aanash's booming slash against the warforged, the sentry drops to the ground prone, though clearly seeks to stand tall again as soon as possible. 

No longer able to defend himself, Adam and Honor both make their approaches, combining their attacks in an explosion of radiant light and flame which crushes the warforged's form and sends him to the ground, unmoving.

Seeing their leader fall, the only sentry not currently being targeted by any of the party makes a mad dash for the altar, leaping over and through the flame, before diving prone behind the stone plinth. Though its difficult to make out behind the veil of silence and crackling fires, there's a distinct mechanical _ker-thunk_ and the building shakes, plums of dust and stone falling from over your heads. This is evidently some sort of signal as the sentry beside Surge lashes out twice with wild, reckless attacks before darting out of the room, giving up the fight.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Svek paralyzes Delver, successfully Commands the sentry.
Aanash hits with Booming Blade, but doesn't kill.
With the crits, Honor does a total of 56 to Delver (I rolled the crit dice, but the first attack still missed), and Adam finishes him off. Pretend he's got an X over him, this is the fourth map I've uploaded and I am beyond tired to do a new one.

Blue sentry runs inside the building and then north, behind the altar with a dash. He does _something._
Red sentry (lower) misses twice against Surge, bonus action disengages and exits the building.
Red sentry (right) Grovels, falling prone and ending their turn.

Everyone's up.

*Initiative Order:*
Adam: [19]

Red Sentries: [19]
Blue Sentries: [18]
Red Pilgrims: [16]

Surge: [15]
Iron Witch: [15]

Delver: [13]

Aanash: [9]
Svek: [8]

Blue Pilgrims: [7]

Honor: [4]

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  30/44 (36?)
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Drawing his bow again Surge goes south to the chapel entrance. Approach and you die. Leave and you may 'live'.

*Spoiler*
Show

Preparing shots at the south sentries. If they approach or do something pertaining to an attack or magic, I will shoot them. Both arrows if possible.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

As the building starts to shake, Svek thinks we all need to leave.

*"Everyone get out!"*

He follows his own advice, flying out the eastern entrance. Once outside, he spits a stream of acid on the sentry next to Aanash. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* Cast Acid Splash on eastern sentry
Attack: (1d20+8)[*27*], Advantage (1d20+8)[*23*], Damage (2d6)[*4*]
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* Move 2N, 1NE, 3E
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* Dragons Breath
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the flames burning the church, the sounds of what seems to be a crippling of the roof filling the room, despite the eerie silence, Adam grabs Delver, before heading out of the building, through the opening to the right.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor looked over the flaming battlefield of the church for a moment, nodded in satisfaction, and then moved to leave the church before whatever machinations of his diseased kin come to bear.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

When the building starts rumbling and shaking, Aanash looks up at it with apprehension. He stops paying attention to the sentry he's fighting and walks back inside, hauling the stuttering warforged over his shoulder before hauling his ass back outside.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Provokes from Sentry if he feels like it.
Move 2 SW, 3 S.
Pick up Stutters.
Move 2 N, 5 E.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 31/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP



The Witch, feeling the shuddering of the building beneath her feet, took off upwards in case it collapsed.

Seeing Surge sparing the sentry, she frowned, loading a cartridge in readiness but holding her fire. She didn't enjoy killing, but eliminating a bunch of warforged fanatics might be the best path anyway.

Urgh. If Surge wanted to show mercy, there was only potential trouble ahead if she shot the clanker anyway. She held her fire.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Witch prepares a shot of Ray of Frost at the sentry if needed. Witchling does the same.

Take off and fly like 10feet upwards.

----------


## Amnestic

The party exits the crumbling building, and none too soon. As the remaining sentries beat a retreat, the church cracks and crumbles as the reverberations work their way through stone and wood. At first only a single beam crashes down, but swiftly the rest of the roof and walls crash in on themselves, choking the air with dust and debris. It almost extinguishes the flames, but beneath the rubble the embers still seem to burn, and a moment later they trickle a smoky trail up through the collapsed stone and wood, a pyre where the place of worship used to be.

The two sentries do not look back as they retreat in different directions, making their escape if unhindered, leaving you with the dead body of Delver and the unconscious body of the stuttering warforged, with the rest of the assembled pilgrims and fighters either dead, buried, or - more likely - both.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gonna call that combat done.

----------


## Archmage1

In the aftermath of the collapse of the church, Adam is obscured by the billowing dust and debris for a few seconds, before he becomes visible once more, his dark armor covered in dust and oil.  When he speaks, his voice is low, and deceptively calm.  "That did not go to plan.  At all. This Delver seemingly wanted to produce this outcome, and we made it easy for him."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Looking upon the blazing ruins, Aanash feels the heat on his face, the fire glinting off of the brighter metal segments of his body and the fool's gold of his belt. He watches the church die in flame and smoke, smiling in bittersweet satisfaction. Far more death than necessary, but a point had been made in the end.

These zealots did not have what it took to claim this land. Nothing making them special just because they're scrappy. He'd learnt that lesson a long time ago. "Almost wish they put up more of a fight. And traps like this, only a coward's work," he comments with a dismissive gesture at the rubble, setting down the last pilgrim against a rock. Dragging him out of the blaze had been a courtesy, but Aanash ultimately feels no responsibility to carry him further. This fool's life would be his own to rectify or fall back into.

Though maybe they can ask him a few things if he comes to before they leave.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

Svek looks around at the smoldering ruins of the chapel, disgusted by how poorly everything went. He lets the sentries flee, not sure if he could catch them even if he wanted to, and listens to Aanash and Adam explain their thoughts on the situation. 

*"These pilgrims were just pawns. Delver and the sentries used them to trap us. I think they wanted a fight, and they wanted the pilgrims to lose. I suggest we take this one with us, and get away from here before we are blamed for this whole thing."*

He looks to the others, knowing he wouldn't be able to carry the unconscious warforged. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Raising a finger and thumb to his chin, Aanash thinks on the little dragon's observation. "What is it the story books from Sharn call it? A patsy, yes?" It's not an angle he would have considered, but it does make sense looking at it in the new light Svek reveals. "The spark to bring anger, bring arms to another cause. So cowards still... but perhaps clever cowards."

Letting his arms fall, Aanash flexes his shoulders. "I _could_ carry this pilgrim over my shoulder. I do not _want_ to. Have we room on the wagon? Or shall we see if any canvas coverings survived the fire in the surroundings of the church? We can drag them upon a stretcher."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

Honor looks from the flaming ruins of the church to the inert warforged pilgrim before them. "Let them blame us. We know the truth. Delver and his "Blood and Blade" ilk are manipulating my kind into violence and madness. If we meet them again, we will put them down again." 

Corporal Finas winced inwardly. _"So quick to resort to violence against your own people, Sargent?"_

_My composition. Not my people. Cyrans are my people now._

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head, firmly, at the bloodthirsty attitude of Honor and Anash.  "Perhaps, but some diplomacy might be a better route."  He looks back at the flaming rubble, and then back to Honor.  "I've no desire to kill people I don't need to kill, because some ******* is looking to create a cult around himself.  The best counter to that we have is our stuttering friend here.  If he can tell the true tale of what happened here, how Delver deliberately provoked a massacre?"  He pauses, and looks at the running sentries.  "Of course, the sentries were clearly his allies, and will no doubt be decrying our villainy to their friends."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"Most likely would have been easier without the massacre part," Aanash comments, squatting next to the unconscious warforged and poking the side of his head softly with his hammer. "Not that _I_ killed anyone. Mm, you awake in there?" he asks, watching Stutters for any sign of motion.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 31/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP



The Witch reached up to toss the Witchling further skywards before she descended herself.
*"Keep an eye out for anything that might have heard the noise and seen the smoke,"* she told it, and it nodded with determination writ on its tiny face.

Satisfied her order would be kept, she descended to land next to the others, folding her black wings back around herself.

*"An ill fight,"* she said by way of greeting.* "We should be away from this miserable business soon, in case something we don't want to meet sees the smoke and flames."
*
She looked down at the unconscious warforged, and frowned as the other tiefling jabbed him in the head with his hammer.
*"Whatever you intend, Aanash, do not torment the poor wretch."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Witchling keeps an eye out from a vantage point in the sky. I'll roll if needed.

----------


## Amnestic

Absent any healing, Stutters is unresponsive, and likely will be so for an indeterminate number of hours, necessitating either a considerable wait in this spot or carrying the hefty warforged with you.

Though none of you had as yet prodded at Delver's body, his shield and blade still hum with minor magic.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge sighs as he puts back his bow. And people wonder why I don't like preachers. As the rickety chapel crashes down and the flames die out, Surge instead of mending the present people just checks the whole area for salvage and loot. You should probably tend to the damaged unit. Unless you too take offense in me stating the obvious. Sick people go to the healers, damaged warforged need to be repaired. Simple as that. So I am unsure my spell would heal them, I would leave Honor with the honor to raise our conscious friend. he says while rummaging in the remains.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 25/25

I will heal our... prisoner. But first, does anyone else need healing? I would not aid a former combatant before my allies." Honor holds up a glowing grey hand, extending it to anyone who needs it and finally expending the last of his energy into the stuttering warforged.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 31/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




*"I took a blow,"* the Witch said, *"Though it's nothing so serious I won't live, if one of us is more in need."* 

Post-healing, she went about in a brief search, retrieving Delver's weapon and shield. The shield she pondered keeping for now, if none else asked for it; the sword she offered about freely.
*"The blade and shield of their leader. Magical, obviously, and while I can hazard a guess, they're unidentified as yet."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Witch will do a search of the wreckage for anything useful or valuable.


Witchling keeps an eye out from a vantage point in the sky. I'll roll if needed.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

While the others manage the Stutterer and do a quick search of the bodies, Svek takes flight. 

*"Let me see how much time we have."*

He flies straight up into the air, looking in all directions to see if any reinforcements are coming.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+5)[*7*]

*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Amnestic

The clouded mists of the Mournland obscure much from Svek's sight, but even with the limited cover it doesn't appear any others are making an advance on you. There's still a flicker of a sentry cloak as they beat a retreat, but there's no indication they're slowing.

Picking over the (figurative) bones of what was once the small church is a difficult task - most of the supplies were crashed by stone or burned by fire, and the pilgrims were lightly equipped to begin with - not to mention coinage is of limited use in the Mournland. The efforts are not totally in vain though, a religious idol that fell from the altar survived much of the damage and is in sufficient enough condition to be sold.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

To Honor's question, Surge just shoots a quick: Not in top shape but I am not the man in charge of holding the enemy down, am I? There is little of use here ther than this decorative stuff. We should proceed to leave this cursed place. I told you, nothing comes of "friendly" encounters in the Mournlands. After picking the idol and handing it to the Witch, Surge casually draws his blade as he advances Honor. Go on then, heal it. I want to know why they attacked. he says the blade ready to strike the golem down again.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam, who had been silently watching as the ruins of the church continued to burn, stirs as Surge draws his sword, and approaches the warforged, and he holds out his hand.  "Surge, perhaps not leading with weapons would be the wiser choice.  He's likely to be some combination of frightened or angry, but unless we want to kill him out of hand, which we don't, starting with weapons out is a bad idea.  We want to talk to him, to learn from him, and maybe encourage him to tell the truth of what happened here.  We don't want to kill him, and leave the only reporters of these events as Delver's men."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"I agree with the murder priest, my bladehappy friend," with a wide grin, Aanash nudges Surge's sword away from their prisoner with his hammer's head, then tucks the weapon back into his belt. "The little tinman could barely scratch us. He is hardly dangerous enough to warrant such unsubtle threats. My smiling face is _all_ the menace we need."

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge stows his blade. You know the saying. Even a broken clock may perchance hit the mark. He shrugs, but steps back. If you need me, I am back over here, watching you get stabbed.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

Svek returns to the group and watches as Surge pulls his weapon on the unconscious warforged. He thinks Surge is probably right about being a little more cautious, but doesn't want to argue with the others, especially Adam. He waits off to the side while they try to revive the man.

*"I didn't see anyone returning right away. But let's be quick about this."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor reaches out and holds his palm over the Iron Witch for several seconds, her wounds knitting as the weight of his vows settled in restored that which was. Once that is done, he turns to the warforged prisoner. As a way of establishing control without coming across as overtly hostile, Honor clamps a hand on the cultist's shoulder and holds him down as the remainder of his healing flowed into his fellow construct over a handful of seconds.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




*"My thanks,"* the Witch said plainly to the warforged, feeling her bruise ease aching.

She kept her longarm lowered as she waited to see if the stuttering pilgrim woke.

----------


## Amnestic

When the healing energy passes into the warforged, the light in their eyes flickers a moment before the soft glow returns. They twists their head, seeking a familiar sight as they shift their body against the damage dealt. Their eyes find Delver's corpse, picked clean of equipment, and then rise up to the remains of the destroyed church, some embers still licking up from beneath the choked stone. They spin, frantic, seeking any other familiar faces, but finds none save the unmoving Delver - and you.

"Wha....what d...d...d...did you d...d...do!?" Their voice is desperate, pained, and they push themselves to their feet, rushing past you to the fallen place of worship, scrabbling at the rocks, grabbing at stones, desperately trying to move aside the rubble as they desperately search for anyone still alive.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head, sadly, as the stuttering warforged panics.  "Not us.  After Delver incited this conflict, and we knocked out most of those he had incited, and after we had dealt with him, one of the sentries did something behind the alter, and the place collapsed soon afterwards."  He frowns once more.  "If those idiots hadn't incited this whole thing, none of this would have happened."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Pushing himself up to his feet as the warforged runs past, Aanash stands back casually and watches him pull at the rubble. "What did _I_ do?" Holding up his arms and letting his hammer hang casually from one of his wrists, he shrugs. "_I_ dragged you out of the martyrdom your leader set aside for you. I do not like killing, least of all those who can barely put up a fight."

Aanash walks slowly towards the ruins, but doesn't get up in the warforged's personal space. "It is clear now that Delver _wanted_ a fight. Wanted many of you to die, so that he could create more outrage. Make more war fodder. He could not have done anything else, with such weak soldiers."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

While the others express their outrage at the accusation from the stuttering warforged, Svek just feels bad for him. He was probably peacefully minding his own business, on some sort of pilgrimage, when they were taken in by Delver and the sentries. They were likely lied to, and then coerced into attacking us. Svek stays back and shows true sympathy for the man. 

*"I'm sorry about your friends. I wish they hadn't attacked us and been killed."*

He then continues to look around, expecting a counterattack and wanting to get moving. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp

----------


## Amnestic

"Kn-kn-kn-kn-knocked out!?" He screams, looking back at you, pointing a finger at Adam. "I w...w...w...watched your m...m..m...m..magic c..c...c...c...cut d...d...d...d..down my friends." Their accusations turn to Iron Witch. "And her f...f...f...fireball!" Their hand is still gripping a stone that they ripped from the pile left behind. "You l-l-l-left me alive f-f-f-f-for what? We m-m-m-m-m-made our choice."

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge leans on a rock, seemingly unmoved by the dramatic display. I pointed out a flaw on you. Delver got mad and we defended ourselves. And things get messy when you push those magic types. As he pushes himself away from it towards the warforged, he extends a hand to help the searching warforged. No use looking for them. Those who survived went that way. If you want me to, I can track them down so you are united again. No fightin'. 'cause if I were out to kill y'all, wouldn't you think we will be following your friends towards the next hidey hole? So don't make me look like a fool here, take my hand and we are off. If not, we are on our way. It makes little difference to us how you choose.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head at the warforged's accusations.  "My magic only harmed those who wished me harm.  This"  He gestures at the church.  "Was never what I wanted.  We just wanted to find out if the people we were looking for had been here.  What happens next is your choice.  We did not, and do not want to be your enemies."

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"I just told you why _I_ left you alive," Aanash twirls his hammer on his wrist wrap and brings it up into his hand, but keeps it leisurely at his side. "Because I _wanted_ to. And if you choose to attack me again now, I will still leave you alive, but you will be lying unconscious and alone in the Mournlands; which does not bode well for you."

The tiefling holds out a hand to the warforged- not in the sense of offering it, but as a passing motion. "This is my gift to you as the victor: your life. Take it. See the world. Learn how it really works, not the words of your fool preacher pulling colored veils over your eyes. Get stronger, stronger than Delver, _smarter_ than Delver. And if our weapons cross again, I hope that you can show me a good time. I want to _see_ what you can _become_, Becomer. That is why you are alive."

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+2)[*19*] Persuasion

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch opened her mouth to spit back bitter words at the accusatory tone of the survivor, and then shut it again. What good would it do? She found no appetite for bandying words with a fellow fool too unlucky to die with their kin.

She simply turned away, expression as hard and sharp as glass.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor looks over the desperate, scrabbling warforged for a few moments, hand reaching for his hammer as he begins to worry that this weakling will do something stupid. "Listen to my companions. We were attacked. We defended ourselves. You have been given a second chance in life. Do not waste it on vengeance or looking for the same people who urged you to violence. Go find a place in the world. Maybe even one of peace- I don't understand it, but some of our kind find fulfillment beating swords to plowshares." Honor approached the stutterer. "I have healed you and given you this second chance. Do not make me regret it."

Corporal Finas asked with genuine curiosity- _"Do you feel your harsh words led to this violence, or that Delver would have picked a fight no matter what?"_

_"Ask him. I am not concerned with such things."_



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion of 15 in the Discord to calm him down. If someone wants to help, I also got a 15 with advantage.

----------


## Amnestic

"This _w-w-w-w-w-was_ my p-p-p-p-p-place." Anger gives way to emotional fatigue - to emptiness. "I won't g-g-g-go. You sh-sh-sh-sh-should g-g-g-g-go." There's defiance still in the eyes, a small flicker, but people have been sustained on less before. They turn away, dropping the stone held to the ground and going to move more from the pile, their movements changed from frantic to methodical and paced. They pointedly do not look back at you, their back open and entirely vulnerable.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Last chance for anyone to make a comment but it seems like you guys are probably read to move on?

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge was judging between striking the machine man down here and now to deprive more radical wasteland warforged factions of another acolyte and not acting against their group's will. Ultimatively he preferred group cohesion over his own will. In a last empty threat, the shifter goes: If you threaten us or any other organics in an ambush from now, I will find you and bring you down. Do not let it come to this.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 119/120
Conditions: 

Svek stays silent while the others interrogate and intimidate the warforged. He feels bad for the stutterer. The man just saw all of his friends killed and who knows what he had been through before this. While he knows it wasn't our fault, Svek feels ashamed for our role in their deaths. 

Svek believes the others' threats and hopes that the stutterer follows their advice and finds a way to build a better life for himself not based on hate. Hoping a little sympathy can help set him on that path, Svek calls out to him again as his back is turned to us and follows him into the rubble.

*"I am sorry for my part in your friends' deaths. That was never our intent when we came looking for  assistance. Here, I will help you, but we will have to leave if others come looking for us. We don't want any more fighting."*

He starts to help uncover the buried dead, hoping to help the stutterer bury his friends with honor, but staying out of the warforged's way, trying to show respect to the dead. He looks to Adam to see if he will help. Svek will stop helping if Adam tells him to. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

"You should move on. Know you will not be spared again." Honor gestures to the others. "Unless anyone is wounded we should move on. There is nothing here but broken men and burning church." Honor does not seem to notice the fallen warforged, nor the solitary survivor they left behind. It was the past already in his mind. He considered ending the resentful metallic soul, but he didn't feel the need. There was nothing he could do to harm Honor, or so the soldier thought. Killing prisoners was... unnecessary at this time.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam nods at the warforged's answer.  "Determination can see you far.  And better, by far to build something, than to destroy.  I think we've all seen more than enough destruction."  His expression softens, for a moment.  "For what it's worth, I am sorry."

With that, he turns to go, to depart, and continue on the quest for the armory, and the rescue mission.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Resisting the urge to bant the warforged with something along the lines of _talk **** get hit_, Aanash leaves him to his rubble digging. When Svek starts to linger behind he pauses, looking to the rest of the party. "We helping the little dragon bury the dead or...?"

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor looks at Anaash, his eyelights growing a bit brighter to show surprise. "You bury bodies to keep scavengers from taking the meat, to hide the rotting. They are warforged. They will neither rot nor be eaten. It is not practical, but Svek and you others wish to I will not stop you." Honor didn't look back at the massacre.

----------


## Amnestic

The warforged passively refuses Svek's aid, moving away and continuing to turn his back, a rejection in all things but words. Even this amount of aid is denied, and with the rest of the party seeking to move on, it's not long before the group leaves the warforged to his work - digging out the bodies would take hours to do, and time is a luxury you can ill-afford.

The ruins are left behind, and you continue following the path eastward towards Kalazart following a steady if not particularly pleasant pace. The march is hard on the feet, the grey sky draining on the soul, and though you still have some time before you feel the need to lay heads down to rest, a break _would_ be appreciated.

Almost in response to this thought, a village appears on the horizon, which you reach within the hour. It appears relatively untouched by the Mourning, and in a stark contrast to the last 'settlement' you passed through this one appears in a decent state of repair. Though some buildings bear superficial damage, they've held up remarkably well all things considered. You neither see nor hear any indication of creatures as you pass by the quiet, darkened buildings, but up ahead light and sound catches your attention. One of the buildings in the centre of town appears to have torch or firelight flickering through the windows, and your ears pick up the sounds of a stringed instrument - a lute perhaps - being strum loudly, though there's no other sounds you might expect to accompany it - no singing, no stomping of dancing feet, nor any sounds of carousing from occupants. The door to the building, a tavern bearing the name of _Four Leafed Rabbit's Feet_, is open.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 118/120
Conditions: 

Svek helps remove rubble for a short while, but when the warfoged seems to not want him around, and especially when Adam starts to leave. He says his goodbye and follows the others. 

*"I am sorry again for your friends. I hope you find peace, and I hope we meet again under better circumstances."*

With that, he flies off to catch up to his friends. With his wings being built more for short flights, he spends the rest of the day walking along with the others, his short legs taking three steps for every one the larger races take. When they reach the village, he is drawn to the music, even if he knows not to trust anything here.

*"The Four Leafed Rabbits Feet? Well, that certainly sounds lucky. Shall we go in? An inn might be a nice place to rest for the night. Or... it might be certain doom."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

In answer to Svek's question, Aanash marches forward and swings open the door. To his credit, he takes cover behind the wall of the doorway while peering inside rather than go charging in. "Hello, friend?" he asks, looking around for the source of the music.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+2)[*4*] Perception[

----------


## Amnestic

Aanash looks in on a tavern untouched by time or mourning - and perhaps also be people. The interior is lit brightly, the floors freshly swept. Tables and chairs are spread around a central platform, upon which a lute is propped up on a chair, strumming itself, and against a wall rests a piano whose keys join the melody. The tables are laden with food - roasted meats and potatoes, steamed vegetables, boats of sauce, all of which smell distinctly delicious, though who made them is unclear. There is no one stood behind the bar, upon which rests a number of mugs waiting to be filled, and were it not for the music it would be entirely silent inside. No one responds to Aanash's greeting.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam pauses, opening his mouth to speak as Anash marches into the tavern.  Then, he shuts it again, and prays that this doesn't go as badly as it could.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge's feline ears perk up as his nose takes in the smell of food. Obviously the sight was eerie, but the Mournland WAS weird. But this was no obvious illusion or trap. That would be too plain. This is no trap. But if we do not find some sort of repeating magic, something that resets this place to its former state, we should not indulge in this food. But I for one think this place is for real. Won't hurt to double check but maybe we just found something very obviously hospitable. That said Surge enters and investigates the place thoroughly. He opens every room, door and window, every pantry and finally tries a tiny speck of food and water. Maybe this oddity just meant they had a day of relaxation.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor, from outside this mysterious tavern, says "We'll find naught but trouble here. You all have your rations. We should press on and leave this oddity behind. This must be some sort of trap or snare..." He looks around suspiciously, searching for any signs of trouble.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 118/120
Conditions: 

Svek is curious what is inside and wants go in, but can't seem to bring himself to enter. So he stays in the doorway, afraid to go in, but not willing to stay outside alone. He concerned with Aanash and Surge's nonchalant entrances into the establishment, thinking this deserves a little more caution. He is reassured by Honor's declaration.

*"I agree. We should move on. What kind of magic do you think could have protected this place from the Mourning?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"What kind of magic indeed," rubbing his chin between two fingers, the tiefling peers into the building with interest. "And an answer, I believe, I have! There are halflings in this land which wield the power of Hospitality. Yes?" he points out.

Without fear, he strolls inside, taking a seat at one of the tables. "Clearly, this tavern was enchanted to be hospitable!"

----------


## Amnestic

There's no negative reaction from either Aanash or Surge's investigations, and though no waitstaff appear (be they magical or mundane) to aid in the hospitality, the tables do already have food there, and you _could_ serve yourself drinks, if you're brave enough to step behind the empty counter in an otherwise empty inn.

Poking and prodding around the room(s) reveals no illusions (that you can detect at least). Everything smells as it should, the wooden countertops and tables have the right texture (and taste, if you're brave enough) and even the door hinges squeak with an appropriate amount of 'oiled semi-recently, but not _too_ recently' response. The food is tasty, with sort of general flavour one would expect from common hearty tavern fare - nothing overly rich or deep, but still something that brings a smile to the face.

Aside from the inn's central room, there's an upstairs with bedrooms, a downstairs washroom, and a backroom for employees. All similarly empty, yet all similarly in a fine state of use.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 118/120
Conditions: 

While he initially wanted to move on, the smell of real food and promise of a soft, warm bed are too enticing. Svek spends a few seconds looking longingly into the tavern, then glancing back at Honor and Adam, hoping they will go in first. But eventually the pull of comfort is too much. He hesitates and slowly walks into the room, again glancing back at Honor and Adam, beckoning them to join him. 

Once inside, he feels guilty leaving the others outside, but can't help himself. He sits down next to Aanash. He asks in a quiet voice, the type people use when they are in a church, hoping not to disturb anything. 

*"Have you tried anything yet? Is it as good as it smells?"*

He reaches for a bit of food, and starts to eat, slowly at first, but gathering enthusiasm as he goes, enjoying the taste of real food. Soon he is fully immersed in the endeavor. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## Archmage1

Adam frowns as Anash and Svek continue to rush inside, and assume that everything was safe.  However, as there didn't seem to be any significant visible threats, he continues his wary watch.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Plucking a juicy, grease-laden bird leg from one of the plates on the table, Aanash turns it over, inspects it, and breathes in the wafting smell of freshly cooked food. "Is it?" he wonders aloud at Svek's question, looking down at the little dragon. His voice is just as quiet, as if speaking too loudly could shatter the illusion. "There is only one way to find out." Sinking his teeth in, he begins to slowly savor the tastes on display. Tavern fare, even scarce on spices and herbs for flavor, is a welcome respite from dried rations.

The Mournland giveth? Perhaps. He would discover soon what the price of this gift might be.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor looks to Adam and gives a soft, well practiced sigh. "I will not hold it against you if you would like to join the others. I will wait out here, either to meet trouble if it comes or to look foolish if all you find in there is magical hospitality. I prefer safe over sorry." Honor moves to the side of the door and goes to a knee, assuming a vigilant stance and staring out into the Mournland, looking for threats.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam shakes his head firmly at Honor's offer.  "If it is genuine, all's well.  If it isn't genuine, then we'll need to find a way to resolve the situation.  I think this is quite foolish.  Yes, it could be genuine, but there were no such automated taverns before the Mourning.  And I do not believe that the Mourning did any good for Cyre."

He pauses, thoughtfully, then pulls out a small set of bone dice, and rolls them into the dirt.  "Is going into the tavern, and consuming the food a good idea."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Augury.

----------


## Awful

The Witch, for her part, didn't enter.

Something too good to be true normally was.

She waited for the results of the augery with a frown on her sharp features, trying not to let her mouth water at the smell of roasted meats and fresh bread.

----------


## Amnestic

The bone dice rattle as the magic washes over them, for a moment resting in place before flipping over and over and over again, then finally resting on a straight set of 1s across the board - Woe, there can be no doubt.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam looks over the results for one moment, before looking into the tavern, and calling out.  "Time to go.  Going in, and eating the food is not a good idea, per the gods.  You will find only Woe."

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 1/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 6/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch huffed out a sharp breath at the stark result. She gripped her longarm tighter and looked around, even if the danger was not likely an ambush but more insidious.

*"I wish I could be surprised,"* she grumbled. *"But what else could one expect in this accursed land?" 

*She tapped Honour lightly on the shoulder, speaking low and quiet to him.*
"Be ready to pull them out if necessary, if you would. Whatever ill work is afoot, you are least like to fall prey to it."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 118/120
Conditions: 

When Adam calls out, Svek jumps up from the table at attention. He responds with 'sir' as a sign of respect for Adam.

*"Yes, sir. Coming, sir."*

He turns to Aanash and Surge, *"We should go. Adam is usually right about these things."* 

But as he leaves, Svek scoops up another handful of food to continue eating on his way out. He walks out the door, finishing his delicious food, talking to Adam and Honor with his mouth full.

*"You really should try it though. It's delicious."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

Surge is glad the others decided for him. Because truth be told he was toying with the thought of staying in this. They went into a clearly inhabited church to destroy a dozen warforged with no incentive whatsoever, so why pause here? But the priest's augury revealed more. I hate to agree here. The place seemt too good to be true.

*Spoiler*
Show

Arcana check with advantage (2d20)[*22*] 8 and 4 +2 (or Investigation +5 but I assume that requires going inside)
So either 12 for Arcana or 15 for Investigation

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

Still chewing on a piece of chicken, Aanash rolls his eyes. He daintily holds the bone of a drumstick above the plate and lets it fall. "Well if the _gods_ say so, who am I to argue?" Standing from the table, he wipes his greasy hands unceremoniously on his pants and walks behind Svek towards the exit. At least he had a taste of the good stuff before the priest's _decision dice_ decided to play voice of reason. But he's learned well enough not to argue with them.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

"Wise use of magic, Adam." Honor watched all the others leave, eyes narrowing as they grab their last morsels of food. 

_"Disgusting. Taking that which you know to be false. That may be cursed. And all because it smells good?_

_"It is obvious you've never been hungry and tired from a long day of marching. I myself was quite tempted to sample some of this cursed cuisine, but..."_

_"That would have been messy and inconvenient for both of us. I'd be cleaning grease from my mechanisms for weeks. Besides, what's the point? Neither of us needs food."_

_"Ah, but there's a difference. You've never needed food. My ability to enjoy it has been stripped away by violence and the Mourning. Given the chance? I'd eat something in a heartbeat. Apologize for the reference..."_

Honor pondered this for a moment before responding. "I am... sorry... I cannot give you that pleasure that you miss, Corporal." He mumbled this aloud by accident, not used to keeping up conversation in his head.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing everyone depart, Adam takes another look into the tavern, before nodding, once.  "I think we should be away from this place.  We have a vault to find."  With that, he starts walking, continuing along the road to Kalazart.

----------


## Amnestic

When you make a quick exit from the building, the music seems to grow more enchanting, the food scent more delectable, and the temperature even more comforting - but this shift is more offputting than inviting. It even seems to shake slightly when the last of you crosses the threshold, as if the place is upset you have left. But no matter how siren the song, the dice have spoken and they advised only woe - and so trusting in tools of chance you abandon the town and press on eastwards towards Kalazart, though it's still days away.

Not far out of town, you spot a tower stood alone atop a small hill on your route, in a partial state of disrepair. Such towers were put up across the country during the Last War to serve as communications stations to report on any local situations, or give forewarning of any invasions that might be taking place. From the outside, this tower looks entirely typical for such a purpose. Many of these watchposts held small House Sivis stations to help facilitate the instant communication that a war requires.

The exterior is overgrown with a thick layer of ivy and vines, blocking your entrance unless removed.

----------


## Archmage1

Leaving the strange Inn behind, it didn't take long before another, ancient, abandoned structure came into sight, the ancient tower covered in ivy and vines, and Adam frowns as he examines it.  No one would have let vines grow up around a tower, and after the Mourning, any growth wasn't natural.  But the tower could also contain useful information, and from the vantage it provided, it might be possible to see something else of use, although The Iron Witch could simply fly up and look.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Doing some examination, to investigate the ever handy tower, to see if there is something unusual about the vines, or the tower's position.
(1d20+8)[*25*] Perception

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Conditions: 

Svek reluctantly leaves the welcoming tavern, half wanting to go back despite Adam's admonishment. He mopes a little at first but slowly regains his purpose, moving his legs quickly to keep up with his taller companions, sometimes taking short hops with his wings to catch up. 

When they get to the tower, he is initially hesitant and wants to press on. But Adam seems interested in knowing what's inside so Svek volunteers to investigate. 

*"I'll take a look"*

From the bast for the tower, he unfurls his wings and flys up, trying to avoid the arrow slits until he is right upon one. Once there, he grabs the vines to steady himself and quickly peaks in the arrow slit, trying to see inside the tower.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* Perception (1d20+5)[*15*]
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* fly up to arrow slit
*Object Interaction:* grab vines
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## Amnestic

The vine growth around the tower appears unnaturally thick to Adam's eyes, especially given the relatively moderate (dull) grass around the base, the vine's seem exceedingly lively and abundant. The tower itself doesn't seem out of place though - given its position it seems a geographically appropriate position for one of the many Cyran guard towers.

Unable to fit through the slit, Svek nevertheless spies two unmoving bodies on the floor inside the small upper room of the tower. From their size and location, they are likely gnomes, but a closer inspection would be needed to determine details. You can't see any signs of external wounds or blood. You can see little else due to the limitations on your vision, but there's a desk beyond the bodies.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam gestures at the tower.  "The vines... they're not natural.  Look at the grass, and compare it to the vines."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Conditions: 

Svek flies quickly back to the others, a little scared of the vines now. He tells everyone what he saw in the room, and then suggests a course of action.

*"I don't know what to make of the dead gnomes inside, but it can't be good. Should we try to burn the vines off first, or just hack through them to get to the door? Or does anyone have another idea? Once we come up with a plan, do you want to check it, Adam?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* fly back
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## Archmage1

Adam listens as Svek explains what he saw, and suggests a few options.  "I think standing back, and seeing how the vines respond to a cantrip or two is an excellent idea.  I can roll the dice again, but they become increasingly less reliable the more I use them, and here, danger is clear."

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 46/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor looks over the verdant vines, hears the recount of the bodies inside, and slowly nods at Adam's plan to probe the situation with cantrips. He hefts his hammer and waits, anticipating something to go wrong. It always did in the Mournland.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft)
Concentration: -

The tower could hold information helping us in the right direction if nothing else. But someone, or something wants us out of there. All the more reason to investigate. He draws his silvery blade. It was part to show that shifters were in no part lycanthropes, and partially to defend himself from demons and werebeasts. I'd prefer the blade to spells, but I assume we have announced our arrival to the surrounding area loud and clear, so we might as well barge in flames ablazing. With that, Surge positons himself at a range from the tower, safely behind any melee that could break out.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

"Well then, shall we?" finding no reason to object to the plan, Aanash stands safely back and hurls a ghostly claw at the base of the tower, which scratches at the vines leaving necrotic, blighted marks. If they had any enchantments causing them to regrow when damaged, his magic would hopefully hold them at bay.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Chill Touch
(1d20+5)[*22*] to hit if needed
(2d8)[*11*] necrotic damage and the vines can't heal until end of their next turn

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +0 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 24/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Conditions: 

Svek follows Aanash's lead and throws globs of acid at the vines. If they are animated, the acid should burn them. He's not sure what will happen if they are just ordinary vines. 

*"Let's see if this does anything. If this doesn't work, maybe we should just let Honor hack them away."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*22*], Damage (2d6)[*4*]
RAW, this only affects creatures.

*Action:* 
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* fly back
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## Amnestic

The cantrips fly out at the vinewrapped tower, and the unusual plantlife responds almost immediately, retreating from the crumbling tower to coalesce into vast plant creatures that twist and shudder with each motion. They detract from the walls with loud slams, and begin to make their approach. One - the creature that 'emerged' from the vines covering the tower door - appears smaller, though no less dangerous from the rest. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash and Surge are up.

*Initiative order:*
*Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]*

G3: (1d20)[19]

Adam: (1d20)[17]

G1:(1d20)[16]

Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]

G2: (1d20)[5]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (6)

The eruption of hostile vegetation brings a (wider) smile to Aanash's face. While he is eager to do battle, he is also no fool. "The large ones look slow. Keep your distance, and make them come to us," he advises, launching another skeletal claw at the one he already provoked.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Dicebot in discord is not working, so (1d4+4)[*6*] to see what his most recent False Life gave him.

Chill Touch at the lawn clippings he hit before.
(1d20+5)[*16*] to hit if needed
(2d8)[*10*] necrotic damage and the vines can't heal until end of their next turn
Then move 1 SW, 2 W

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  36/44
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), Vigilant Blessing (adv. on intiative checks)
Concentration: -

I assume the small thing is the controller? Surge says as he knocks two arrows in record speed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hunter's Mark on tiny thing: 2 attacks (2d20)[*11*][*17*](28)+12 each
1: (1d8+9)[*17*] plus (1d6)[*5*]
2: (1d8+9)[*12*] plus (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Amnestic

The lumbering mass of vines twitches angrily in response to Aanash's spell, and its companion lumbers forward on massive tree-trunk sized vine groups, whipping its barbed tendrils back and forth across the mournling, who nimbly evades two swipes but the third one catches him across the face. The wound hisses with the pain of the scratch, but moreso with the sizzle of poison.

When Surge looses his two arrows at the smaller vine creature they both slice through its writhing form and it - somehow - hisses in anger, slopping forward on eternally turning vines to retaliate against the shifter. It forms two massive fists which it slams into Surge, before unleashing a vast number of them at the foes around it. Adam manages to barely deflect it in time with his shield, but Surge, Honor, and Iron Witch all find themselves ensnared by thorny vines that tear at their bodies even while they struggle against them. It pulls the ensnared individuals back towards the other vine creatures, bringing you closer towards the tower.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash hits with Chill Touch.
Surge hits with both their shots.
The smaller creature moves forward and slams Surge twice for *9* and *8* bludgeoning damage, then unleashes a tendril against Adam, Surge, Honor, and Iron Witch. Only Adam evades.
Surge takes *7* piercing plus *5* poison.
Honor takes *9* piercing plus *6* poison.
Iron Witch takes *8* piercing plus *3* poison.
In addition, those hit by the tendrils are *grappled* by it.

The far right vine creature moves to Aanash - misses, crits, and then misses again. Feast or famine. He takes *9* piercing and *5* poison.

As always, damage numbers are before any reductions/resistances.

I know Archangel said they wouldn't be available the next few days - I'll give them a day just in case they get an opportunity, else I'll deploy a twilight sanctuary. It also gives the party a short moment to assess the situation before G1 moves.

*Initiative order:*
Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]

G3: (1d20)[19]

*Adam: (1d20)[17]*

G1:(1d20)[16]

Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]

G2: (1d20)[5]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]

----------


## Archmage1

Shifting aside and letting the vines lash past him, Adam continues his movement, moving to be in front of Svek, before he raises his shield, and the area around him darkens as he raises a sanctuary against the light, the dark, and the plants.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Action:  Twilight Sanctuary
Move:  Move to in front of Svek.

----------


## Amnestic

Darkness raises up from Adam to safely nestle the party in its dim-yet-welcoming bosom, but the masses of vines continue on unperturbed. Following the lead of their lord, two more move to attack, whipping their vines and Surge and Iron Witch. Even grappled by the lord the pair manage to evade most of the attacks, but the volume of attacks means that eventually they do strike true.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show





Adam activates Twilight Sanctuary.

Big guy (left) misses twice then hits Surge once (barely) for *4* piercing and *3* poison.
Big guy (mid) misses twice then hits Iron Witch for *8* piercing and *3* poison.



Honor and Svek are up.

*Initiative order:*
Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]

G3: (1d20)[19]

Adam: (1d20)[17]

G1:(1d20)[16]
*
Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]*

G2: (1d20)[5]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 48 +8 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Conditions: 

Svek throws some acid at the inanimate vines and is caught by surprise when they release their hold on the tower and amble out to attack the group. _What have I done?_ He prepares another spell but is too late. The vines are already grabbing and seizing his friends.

Trying to avoid the vines whipping all around him, he moves a little to his left, ending up just behind the Iron Witch. He calls out to her when he arrives.

*"We need to use fire!"*

A small ball of fire streaks from his hand, erupting directly north of Honor, so that it catches the small cluster of animated vines and all of the large ones except the one farthest east, the flames moving just south to reach Honor but not engulf him.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fireball centered due north of Honor, almost to the building, in order to catch all of the vine-creatures except the farthest east, and not quite fill Honor's square in half. 

*Spoiler: Placement map*
Show





(8d6)[*38*] fire damage, DC16 Dex save for half.

*Action:* fireball
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* two squares west
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 45/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor, rooted in place by the massive shambling vegetation, hears Svek's cry for fire and ignites his hammer, bringing down on the monster in a rhythm of destruction. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hammer x2, since I can't move anywhere. (1d20+7)[*25*] to hit, and (2d6+4)[*8*] plus (2d6)[*10*] fire. Then again- (1d20+7)[*13*] to hit, and (2d6+4)[*10*] plus (2d6)[*7*] fire. Pumping a level 1 smite into a hit if it happens- (2d8)[*10*] radiant damage.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (0)

Finding the reach of the plant creature greater than he'd hoped, Aanash raises his arms to fend off the thorny vines. Their sting is absorbed mostly by his barrier, and an eager crackling of red lightning flares up in his arms and his eyes. A bellow of challenge builds up in his chest.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Not his turn yet, just a flavor post to update hit points.

----------


## Amnestic

Svek's fireball washes over the tower, cracking its door, but more importantly over the collected plantlife, immediately igniting all except the 'small' one. Already injured, one falls into a pile of ash, while the others are now wreathed in flames, their life fast turning to cinders before your eyes. They lack any sense of self preservation though, and rush forwards to add your biomass to their own. Instead of the whipping vines they used previously, now aflame their masses form into blunt objects wreathed in fire that slam down on Honor, and a particularly vicious pair of strikes on Svek.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Fireball blows up the most injured one and severely damages the three other big ones. They'ree not looking healthy. Lord makes their dex save. All except the lord (and the one on the far right) are now set on fire. The one attacking Aanash has yet to take damage. 
Honor hits once on the lord, misses the other one. Fire does seem particularly effective against them all though!

A big'un moves in over his dead companion and smacks Honor once for *7* bludgeoning and *4* *FIRE* damage.
The other one chases Svek, using their reach to stretch over Adam's head. They crit once, and hit again, even if Shield had been used, for a total of *19* bludgeoning and *6* *fire*.

Iron Witch, Surge, and Aanash are up.



*Initiative order:*
*Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]*

G3: (1d20)[19]

Adam: (1d20)[17]

G1:(1d20)[16]
*
Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]*

G2: (1d20)[5]

*Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]*

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (6), Rage (Adv Str, Resist Phys)

The explosion of flame looked effective, so Aanash bounds off of the ground to close the distance, circling his foe. Crackling lightning lends a powerful spring to his movements as he whips his weapon towards the plant monster, igniting the air around it with a spark of magic.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Bonus action Rage.
Move 1 NW, 2 W.
Green-flame Blade on the uninjured lawn trimming adjacent.
(1d20+8)[*16*] to hit
(1d10+7)[*8*] damage +(1d8)[*3*] fire
Then (1d6+5)[*6*] temp hp gained from Twilight Sanctuary.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 30/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Misty Step 0/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 5/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch hissed as vines wrapped around her, and with a sharp exhalation turned to mist. She reformed mid air, thirty feet above, and her wings took her higher.

She slotted another rifle grenade into her longarm and fired it downwards, trying to cook as many as she could in the blast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


BA: Misty step upwards 30ft so there's no risk of a AoO
Action: use wand of fireballs

They need to make a DC15 Dex save or take (8d6)[*23*] fire damage

If the enemies that could reach her are gone Witchling flies up and away.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  19/44+7
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), Vigilant Blessing (adv. on intiative checks)
Concentration: -

Surge will have none of the fiery retribution the now burning tree men dish out. Faster than the wind he is gone, but to replace his presence, he sends arrows into the enemy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Drop Favored Foe: Cast Zephyr Strike for triple adv. (3d20)[*19*][*15*][*8*](42)+12 for (2d8)[*5*][*8*](13)+9 damage
(1d20)[*2*](2)+12 for (1d8)[*5*](5)+9
Both shots at the tinier creature.

----------


## Amnestic

Another wave of fire washes over the battlefield from Iron Witch, though even now the small leader of the plant creatures manages to evade it, throwing up a wall of vines so that only the edges of his body are licked by flames instead of being fully engulfed. His flanking allies are not so lucky, taking the full brunt of the fire that causes them to crumble to ash. Though one of Surge's arrows pierces the still-standing creature, it nevertheless moves back forward, seeking to again restrict his foes, unleashing another wave of vines against the un-grappled enemies. Having seen it once, Adam, Svek and the Witchling all evade, but the Iron Witch seems to have earned the creature's ire and focus. The vines ensnare her and drag her back to the ground with full force, scraping against flesh with envenomed thorns. 

Aanash's quick flame slice knocks his own foe off guard, and when it tries to retaliate the nimble mourning either successfully endures or simply evades the strikes, causing him no immediate _or_ lasting harm.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash hits, dealing a total of *14* after fire vulnerability. His opponent retaliates with three attacks, all of which miss.
Iron Witch's fireball blows up two more of the big ones who fail their saves. Lord makes their save, and is hit once by Surge. Pretty injured, but still standing.

He moves south and unleashes another tendril storm - he misses Witchling, Svek and Adam but hits Iron Witch, grappling her and dropping her speed to 0, making her fall to the ground. She takes *9* bludgeoning fall damage, *6* slashing and *4* poison from the tendrils.

The lord then misses both his claw attacks.

Enemy G1 is dead, so Adam, Honour, and Svek are now up.

*Initiative order:*
Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]

G3: (1d20)[19]
*
Adam: (1d20)[17]*

G1:(1d20)[16]
*
Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]*

G2: (1d20)[5]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]

----------


## Archmage1

Pressed by the nearby plant, Adam slams his shield into it, the impact sounding strangely like a bell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Toll the Dead.  Wisdom DC 16 or take (2d12)[*16*] necrotic damage

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 31 +8 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Draconic Cry: 3/3 Command: 0/1 Misty Step: 0/1
Conditions: 

Svek is battered and beaten by the onslaught of thorny swirling vines. He is covered in gashes with blood dripping down his arms and legs. He gets tossed around, spinning and drowning in the vines, but he manages to stay in the air. 

He sees an opening. He realizes he's not helping his friends by staying here and is only providing an additional target for the creatures, so he briefly disappears and then reappears to the south.

He then spits a glob of acid at the small one.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Uses free Misty Step to disengage. Casts Acid splash on the small one.

(2d6)[*6*] acid damage, DC16 Dex save for half.

THP at end of turn (1d6+5)[*8*]

*Action:* acid splash 
*Bonus Action:* misty step
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* misty step to southern edge of Adam's aura
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 45/54 THP: 2/10
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor feels the heat of the burning vine heaps around him, and as one lashes out in it's death throes some of the flame kisses his body, but the twilight invigoration of Adam's devotion keep the worst of the harm away from him. He turns to the smallest of the plant creatures and unleashes a rhythmic series of blows from his hammer to try to end this fight. Then the shielding field of Adam's spell reinforces itself and wreaths the paladin in defensive energy again.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling 2 attacks. (1d20+7)[*20*] for (2d6+4)[*1*][*3*](4) (plus a 6 rolled on a reroll for 5 more damage) and (2d6)[*3*][*2*](5) (rerolling 2 to a 4 for 2 more damage) fire damage. (1d20+7)[*8*] for (2d6+4)[*5*][*2*](7) and (2d6)[*2*][*5*](7) fire damage. Tossing on a 2nd level smite if either of those hit for (3d8)[*7*][*3*][*8*](18) radiant damage. Will reroll any 1's and 2's in discord and edit them in.

6 THP rolled on Adam's ability.

----------


## Amnestic

Svek's acid washes over the lord of vines, whose focus on ensnaring Iron Witch kept it from adequately evading. Its plant matter sizzles, and Honor uses its proximity and position to lay on the hurt, cutting through the creature's weakened exterior to bisect it. A burst of radiant maul erupts from its inner core as the massive hammerhead lodges in its centre, causing a blinding flash as the creature turns to ash before you. The vines wrapping you all fall away, allowing freedom once more.

Adam's own foe barely seems to shake through the magic that tolls around it, perhaps kept at bay by the flames, and brings down its massive bulk on the cleric once more with two blunt strikes that leave the man winded, and not a little bit singed, for his troubles.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The lord fails its save vs. acid splash, and with Honor's damage they pair of Warforged and Kobold finish him off. All grappled creatures are now freed.
The big 'un _barely_ makes it save vs Adam's TtD. It then hits him twice, for a total of *14* bludgeoning and *6* fire damage.


Iron Witch, Aanash, and Surge are now up.

*Initiative order:*
*Surge: 20 (due to advantage from Twilight cleric)
Aanash: (1d20)[19]*

G3: (1d20)[19]

Adam: (1d20)[17]

G1:(1d20)[16]

Honor: (1d20)[13]
Svek: (1d20)[11]

G2: (1d20)[5]

*Iron Witch: (1d20)[3]*

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  19/44+7
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), Vigilant Blessing (adv. on intiative checks)
Concentration: -

Confused Surge struggles against the vines who somehow go limp from the attacks of his friends. Surge jumps back and shoots the creature threatening Adam. One arrow pierces its hide...skin...bark as another goes wide.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Go 1 space north of Svek to have a clear shot, 1 crit for 17 damage, one attempt to hit for 14 and 17 damage noncrit.

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (9), Rage (Adv Str, Resist Phys)

Batting aside the flailing vines that try to lash and grab him, Aanash drives his hammer as hard as he can into the floral flesh of the creature and ignites it with another flash of fire, feeling the high of all the heat flashing and bursting around him. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Green-flame Blade again on his lawn trimming.
(1d20+8)[*21*] to hit
(1d10+5)[*10*] damage +(1d8)[*3*] fire
Then (1d6+5)[*9*] temp hp gained from Twilight Sanctuary.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 13/38 THP:0
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Misty Step 0/1 Bless 1/1 /LR
Cannon: 0/1 Fireball wand 5/7

Witchling
AC13 HP: 18/18 THP: 9
16PP




The Witch grunted as vines pulled her to earth. She spat blood where her sharp teeth had gnashed the inside of her cheek.

With a hiss, she lurched to her feet, loaded a glowing red catridge, and fired at the nearest vine-beast. A trio of bright-hot beams lashed out, sending up sparks and smoke where they hit.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


BA: Witchling shoots at the nearest.
(1d20+8)[*20*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]

Action: casting scorching ray for three attacks. If the rays kills the first with rays remaining, she'll target them at the next.

Ray1
(1d20+9)[*26*]
(2d6)[*8*]

Ray2
(1d20+9)[*21*]
(2d6)[*5*]

Ray3
(1d20+9)[*23*]
(2d6)[*7*]

Movement: stand. If the closest target is dead, move back 15ft.

----------


## Amnestic

Two well placed arrows by Surge disrupt the writhing mass of plantlife sufficiently that it begins to fall apart at the seams - slowly at first, and then slumps forward in one big motion, briefly engulfing Adam before falling past him. The total damage done by the momentary smothering is more emotional than actually physical, though it's definitely not a pleasant experience.

Aanash's blade leaps out with flame, carving a hole in the creature's 'gut' - or what passes for one. The Iron Witch fills the hole with yet more fire, launching a barrage (assisted by Witchling) directly into the core of the creature. Flames spread out from its centre along each of the stems and vines that makes up its body, swiftly converting it from healthy plantlife to flames, and then just as quickly to ash as the magic burns through it in a moment. It turns to dust before your eyes, and the battle concludes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Momentary recovery as needed before you move on into tower inspection.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam looks up as the plant slumps over him, and tries to raise his shield to deflect at least some of it.

It was a rather grimy Adam that is revealed a few seconds later, covered in plant goop.   After spitting some disgusting black goop out, his voice is harsh, but clear.  "I think we should move further back before shooting plants in the future."  His eyes look towards the now open door.  "But the way seems clear."

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 31 +11 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Draconic Cry: 3/3 Command: 0/1 Misty Step: 0/1
Conditions: 

Injured more than he would want to be here in the Mournland, Svek spends a few more moments basking in Adam's sanctuary, trying to milk as much protection from it as possible. He then flies back up, hoping to get a better look in the arrow slits or any newly revealed windows. 

He returns to the others and presents any new findings and then approaches the door. 

*"Let's see what's inside."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


THP at end of 3 turns (1d6+5)[*6*], (1d6+5)[*10*], (1d6+5)[*11*] - keep the 11
*Action:* none 
*Bonus Action:* none
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Movement:* none
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 45/54 THP: 6/6
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor straps his hammer to his back and looks to the others. Wounded. They would drink the wine tonight. He had no more healing to offer today. He did some internal mathematics to assess the danger to the overall operation. Then he nodded.

"Yes. Let us see if this was worth the effort."

----------


## Amnestic

You enter into the tower bottom and steadily begin your ascent up the dusty stairs. It seems likely that the plants have kept the place untouched by mortal feet since the Mourning if the layers of dust and disrepair are any indication. The tower was built to last though, and though there may be the occasional crack or rotted piece of wood, it is generally in quite good shape. After circling around the tower's core a few rotations you emerge into the top - and only - level of the watchtower. 

It's one part messaging station, complete with an appropriate book for notations and written messages, and one part alchemy or spell lab, with what look to be tools for experimentation. Though it's suffered a little under the rigors of time, the thin slit windows have kept out much of the elements and aside from a heavy de-dusting there wouldn't be that much work required to restore the tower to its full functionality pre-Mourning. That is, assuming it were manned.

As you step further into the room - and towards the bodies of the gnomes - the flesh and muscle sloughs off the pair of bodies, turning from solid to liquid pooling into a sickening ooze of red and pink beneath what quickly becomes a pair of _skeletons_ instead of a pair of _bodies_. Gleaming lights float up from the skulls, hovering above them and, the animated heads begin chattering away in a perversion of real language, wobbling back and forth in a thoroughly off-putting 'dance'. The hands separate from the rest of the body and begin crawling across the floor towards you. It does not require an expert in the undead to recognise that these are hostile, but just in case any of you are experts in the undead, you are able to tell that they are hostile. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Creatures that start their turn within 10ft of a skull (so Honour and Adam this time around - assuming it's still 'alive') have disadvantage on attack rolls against it specifically (so, the leftmost skull).

Surge+Svek up first.

*Initiative order:*
*Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]
*
Ha: (1d20)[16]

Aanash: (1d20)[14]

Wi: (1d20)[13]

Adam: (1d20)[11]

Sk: (1d20)[4]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 31 +11 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 6/7 Wings 117/120
Draconic Cry: 2/3 Command: 0/1 Misty Step: 0/1
Conditions: 

Svek stays towards the back as the party investigates the tower. He's being cautious after his earlier injuries. Well, that and the fact that he's only 2' tall. 

He reaches the upper floor just in time to see the dead gnomes transform into skeletons and glowing orbs. He moves forward skirting around the legs of his allies, and screams at the creatures. It comes out as a high-pitched squeal that hurts everyone's ears, which is surprising given Svek's normally deep voice.

*"EEE-aaak!"*

He then spits acid at the southern skeleton and wisp before retreating back to his previous position.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Movement:* SW,S,S, then scream and attack, then return to current location
*Bonus Action:* Draconic cry. Allies get advantage to attack all of the enemies (they are all within 10')
*Action:* Acid splash on skeleton and wisp, DC16 Dex or (2d6)[*10*] acid damage
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (9)

As the final lawn trimming falls into a smoking mound on the ground, Aanash rolls his shoulders and takes a deep breath, releasing the remaining tension. "Good morning exercise!" he announces cheerfully, sliding his hammer back into his belt and walking towards the tower door.

He eyes the alchemical laboratories with fleeting interest, turning around to examine them he bumps his rear into a wooden trunk. And soon after, the gnomish residents rise from their not so eternal slumber. "Aha! Like little colonies of tiny undead! Do you think this means that gnomes have multiple souls?" he wonders aloud, grabbing his hammer in anticipation of hostilities. For though he is no expert on undead, he considers himself something of an expert on hostilities.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  19/44+7
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), Vigilant Blessing (adv. on intiative checks)
Concentration: -

Surge hated Svek's screaming, but it helped make the feline shifter more aware. Adrenaline rushed his body and he was as awake as ever. It was a shock, that helped weirdly enough. The ranging hunter loosened two arrows from his bow.

*Spoiler*
Show

(3d20)[*3*][*7*][*7*](17)+12 triple adv (2d8)[*8*][*2*](10)+9 (possible crit included) +(1d4)[*1*] Favored Foe 2/3 uses.
(2d20)[*13*][*14*](27)+12 triple adv (2d8)[*3*][*8*](11)+9 +(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Amnestic

Svek's scream doesn't seem to deter the undead any, and it's not even clear if they 'heard' it. When Svek launches their ball of acid at the southern targets, the wisp seems to miss it coming, though the caustic liquid doesn't seem to find much purchase on it, and the bouncing skeletal head somehow manages to avoid it entirely. Surge follows up with two arrows that scrape chunks of bone from the skull but whatever grim magic animates it seems to persist regardless. 

The crawling hands begin their approach, leaping as fists to strike at Adam and Honor, but only one of them strikes true, hitting the Warforged with a glancing blow.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The skull, somehow, made their dex save vs. the acid. The wisp failed but seems resistant to the damage.
Surge hits the skull twice, for 32 total.

Despite having pack tactics advantage, only one of the hands hit dealing *3* bludgeoning damage to Honor.

Aanash is up.

*Initiative order:*
Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]

Ha: (1d20)[16]

*Aanash: (1d20)[14]*

Wi: (1d20)[13]

Adam: (1d20)[11]

Sk: (1d20)[4]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (9), Rage (Str Adv)

Leaping eagerly to the front, over the hands, Aanash crackles anew with warped lightning and brings his hammer down on one of the skulls, bringing with it a bubble of sonic force. "Let us party, gnouls!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 2 SW, between the hands and skull/wisp.
BA Rage
Slam the skull with Booming Hammer.
16 to hit (code broke, rolled in discord)
(1d10+5)[*11*] bludgeoning damage +(1d8)[*3*] thunder damage
If the skull moves at least 5 feet on its turn, it takes (2d8)[*9*] more thunder

----------


## Amnestic

Aanash's hammer slams down on the skull, which seems remarkably resilient for thing of bone against such a big smash. The magic that maintains it is clearly not so easily broken, though you do see it buckle a little bit.

The two wisps of light and spectral energy shift around, moving towards those that struck their original bodies - Aanash and Surge - and flitter around in a display of lights and sounds that has yet to fully come to fruition.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Aanash hits for 14 total.

The Wisps move closer and do...something to be revealed at a later turn.

Adam's up.

*Initiative order:*
Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]

Ha: (1d20)[16]

Aanash: (1d20)[14]

Wi: (1d20)[13]
*
Adam: (1d20)[11]*

Sk: (1d20)[4]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]

----------


## Archmage1

Deflecting the strike of one of the crawling hands, Adam calls out.  "They're chatterboxes!  Undead, from those who held the mark of scribing, but wrong."  Surrounded by the crawling hands, and some of the wisps, and the skeletons, Adam raises his shield, and the tarnished symbol of the Sovereign Host glows brightly.  "Foul things, burn!" And abruptly, a bubble of shimmering holy symbols starts slicing into the undead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Spirit Guardians.  DC 16 wisdom, or take 3d8 radiant damage(Half on success.)  No friendly fire.  15 foot radius.

----------


## Amnestic

Adam's spirits begins to assail the skull, though the magic that keeps it animated seems to hold fast against the divine assault. It vibrates in place, chattering a maddening trail of words that seem to sketch themselves into the air around you - invisible, yet pervasive. The magic floods over Aanash, Iron Witch, and the Witchling striking a pervasive fear into their hearts that threatens to send them fleeing from the battlefield. The other Chatterbox focuses on Adam, its words seeking to freeze him in place, but the faithful servant of the flame stands fast against it, and overcomes the trial put before him. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Left skull takes 5 damage from Spirit Guardians at the start of its turn after making its save with an impressive roll of 22.
It then casts *Fear* on Aanash, Iron Witch, Witchling, and Adam. Only Adam makes their Wis-save, so they need to drop what they're holding (immediately) and (on their next turn) spend it Dashing down the tower, assuming concentration isn't broken in the meantime.

Right skull tries to cast Hold Person on Adam but again he makes the save.

Iron Witch('s dashing away), Honor, Surge, and Svek are now up. 

*Initiative order:*
*Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]
*
Ha: (1d20)[16]

Aanash: (1d20)[14]

Wi: (1d20)[13]

Adam: (1d20)[11]

Sk: (1d20)[4]

*Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 31 +11 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 5/7 Wings 117/120
Draconic Cry: 2/3 Command: 0/1 Misty Step: 0/1
Conditions: 

Svek stays in the back. He sees the chatterbox resist both Anash's strike and Adam's shimmering holy symbols. When he sees the spell wash over his friends, he knows he needs to try to stop it. 

He draws his wand and a thin, green ray shoots out at the chatterbox next to Anash.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Movement:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Action:* Wand of Paralysis DC15 CON save or paralyzed (1d20)[*15*] (without bonuses)
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 45/54 THP: 6/6
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor's metal plates shrug off the undead's grasping hands, their grasp unable to penetrate the armor that protected the twin souled Warforged. Hammer out, Honor begins swinging it to crush the hands that besieged him, attempting to smash them to singed powder with his blunt, volcanic might.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Two hammer strikes. Hitting the hands to avoid the penalty from the skulls. (1d20+7)[*8*] to hit, for (2d6+4)[*4*][*6*](10) bludgeoning and (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9) fire damage, rerolling 1's and 2's on the discord. Second attack- (1d20+7)[*15*] to hit, for (2d6+4)[*5*][*5*](10) bludgeoning and (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) (rerolling, got a 2 and a 3 for 1 more damage) fire damage, rerolling 1's and 2's on the discord. Crits will be rolled on the discord if Santa is nice enough to give me one.

----------


## Spore

*Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  19/44+7
PP: 16 PIv: 15 PIs: 13
Conditions: Devil Panther's Sight (120 ft), Vigilant Blessing (adv. on intiative checks)
Concentration: Blur: 1/10

Surge howls a primal roar and his form shifts and speeds up visibly, making him harder to hit. There must be primal magic involved, as no man can move as fast. He draws his blade and hopes for the best as there is nowhere to flee.

*Spoiler*
Show

(2d20)[*11*][*14*](25)+8 with sword. (2d8)[*4*][*1*](5)+5 each.

----------


## Amnestic

Dashing past the party the Iron Witch and Witchling are compelled by the magical enchantment to flee below. The beam from Svek's wand impacts on the skull but its movements are unimpeded as it continues to chatter its teeth in a thoroughly creepy manner. Honour's first hammersmash is narrowly evaded by one of the crawling hands, but his second one finds its mark and crunches down on bone and skin, leaving nothing but a shard-filled bloody splat on the hardwood floor. Its compatriot retaliates, leaping up to slam into the warforged with surprising speed and power. 

When the two hands menacing Aanash and Adam move to strike the radiant spirits of the Silver Flame lash out, burning them to dust before they can land a blow.

Surge's blade lashes out against the wisp which, despite its small size, fails to evade the silvered edge, though the lack of magical energy behind the blows seems to impede its effect - it still cuts through, but the wisp reforms with incredible speed.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Chatterbox makes their save vs. paralysis wand.
Witch and Witchling run down the tower - they're 35ft down now.
Honour misses with their first smash, but deals exact damage to the hand to smush it.
Surge hits twice with their sword though its non-magical blade doesn't seem as effective as it could be against the Wisp.

The hands start their turn in Spirit Guardians, two fail their saves immediately die, the third one makes their save and is still hanging on. It manages to roll a 22 to hit Honor for *6* bludgeoning damage.

Concentration wasn't affected so Aanash is still *Fear*ed, but it is now their turn. 

*Initiative order:*
Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]

Ha: (1d20)[16]

*Aanash: (1d20)[14]*

Wi: (1d20)[13]

Adam: (1d20)[11]

Sk: (1d20)[4]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]

----------


## RandomWombat

*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 54/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (0/5), Temp HP (9), Rage (Str Adv), Frightened

Seized by the magic of the deathly gnomes, Aanash finds his aggression turning on its head, the fight response twisted into a flight response. Leaping out of the crowd of undead bits and pieces, he leaps down the stairs after the Witch, loping like an animal in his primal state.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Fleeing at full speed due to the spell.

----------


## Amnestic

Aanash dips away, evading the wisp's attempt to shock him as he goes. The floating light slips between Adam's spiritual energy and attempts to strike the cleric, to no avail. Its comrade in undeath continues to assault Surge, unleashing a shocking burst against the shifter.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The left wisp makes their save vs. Spirit Guardians, right one does not.
Leftwisp misses Adam, right one hits Surge with shock for *8* lightning damage.

Aanash is 30ft of the map.

Adam's up.


*Initiative order:*
Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]

Ha: (1d20)[16]

Aanash: (1d20)[14]

Wi: (1d20)[13]
*
Adam: (1d20)[11]*

Sk: (1d20)[4]

Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]

----------


## Archmage1

Adam steps forwards, brandishing his shield at the closer wisp.  "Away with you, foul thing!"  As he finishes his chant, he taps his shield as a ringing sound fills the small room.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Maintaining concentration, and casting toll the dead.
Wisp needs to make a wisdom save dc 16 or take (2d12)[*20*] necrotic damage

----------


## Amnestic

The wisp shudders as necrotic magic surrounds it, but it too is an undead creature, and the shadowy power holds no great sway over it. Unable to move, the skull is assailed by Adam's spirits. Despite the radiant flames licking at its edges the skull's magical grip on Witchling and Aanash continues unabated. It jitters slightly, and as its teeth chatter a poisonous liquid begins to bubble around its teeth, before suddenly spurting forward to cover the Silver Flame adherent with noxious fluids. Its fellow chatterbox does similar, though with a more potent bite to it. It launches a globule of acid at Honor that sears the warforged's living wood and metal.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




Wisp fails their save vs. TtD but takes half damage due to resistance.
The left Chatterbox fails their save vs spirit guardians and takes *7*, but makes their concentration save on Fear.
Left chatterbox casts Poison Spray on Adam, who fails and takes *11* poison damage.
Right chatterbox casts Acid Arrow on Honour and crits, for *18* initial acid damage, and then a further *4* at the end of Honor's upcoming turn.

Surge, Svek, Iron Witch and Honor are up, not necessarily in that order.

*Initiative order:*
*Surge: (1d20+3)[21]
Svek: (1d20)[16]
*
Ha: (1d20)[16]

Aanash: (1d20)[14]

Wi: (1d20)[13]
*
Adam: (1d20)[11]*

Sk: (1d20)[4]

*Iron Witch: (1d20)[2]
Honor: (1d20)[1]
*

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*First Sergeant Honor*
Warforged Paladin of Conquest
AC: 19 HP: 42/54 THP: 6/6
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 3/4 1st, 1/2 2nd
Lay on Hands- 0/25

Honor had been trained to keep a swinging rhythm of aggressive attacks and now is not the exception. Lunging towards the remaining hand, he tries to smash the scrabbling appendage into dust. Whether or not it is destroyed, he already had another blow surging outward, wreathed in a burst of flame.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling to hit the hand first- (1d20+7)[*21*] to hit, for (2d6)[*4*][*3*](7) bludgeoning and (2d6)[*6*][*1*](7) fire damage. If that smashes the hand he will move on to the nearest skull, which I believe was giving disadvantage but im not sure. Will roll 2d20, take the first roll if no disadvantage and the worse of the two if there is. (1d20+7)[*24*] to hit (or (1d20+7)[*16*]) for (2d6)[*4*][*3*](7) bludgeoning and (2d6)[*6*] fire damage. If it is a hit against the skull I will pop a 1st level smite, rolled in the discord. I also reroll all 1's and 2's for damage- will do in the discord.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 31 +11 /52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 19/27 Sorcery Points: 3/5 Wand: 4/7 Wings 117/120
Draconic Cry: 2/3 Command: 0/1 Misty Step: 0/1
Conditions: 

Svek stays behind Surge. He has no interest in getting too close to these undead. He tries again to paralyze the chatterbox that sent Anash and the Iron Witch running, a thin, green ray again shooting at the skull. 

He maintains his position at the top of the stairs, ready to flee if needed. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Movement:* none
*Bonus Action:* none
*Action:* Wand of Paralysis DC15 CON save or paralyzed (1d20)[*4*] (without bonuses)
*Reaction:* shield if needed
*Object Interaction:* none
*Concentration:* none
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Duvi (Duvamil Sparklegem) gnome, Majordomo for Prince Oargev.
Haydith ir'Wynarn, Princess of Karnnath
Kellar d'Kundarak
Mialee, a Valenar elf who is training Oargev's troops
job in Kalazart (have map)
rescue salvage crew
Bring back documents
Kundarak loot can be sold to Kundarak
In New Cyre - Cyran Metalworks for armor and weapons
Dalsin's Wondrous Emporium - some magic items
Finas Tiyas, halfling ghost, now in Honor, needs to return sword to Eston.
Delver, warforged in camp
Stutterer, allowed to live

----------

